# مناقشات فى الكود المصرى للزلازل



## tarek elattar (1 أغسطس 2014)

مناقشات فى الكود المصرى للزلازل
مع خالص الشكر لمن يشاركون
نقلا عن استاذى الدكتور مشهور غنيم ان هناك طريقتين لحل المنشأت زلزاليا
الاولى هي تأهيل استيعاب المنشأ للازاحات مع تخفيض القوة التصميمية
الثانيةهي تشتيت الطاقة بتصميم المبنى على قوي كبيرة مع توقع ازاحات صغيرة نسبيا
انتظر التعليق من الافاضل


----------



## egyptsystem (1 أغسطس 2014)

*كده تمام يا كبير​*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أغسطس 2014)

اعطاء معلومات بسيطه عن الزلازل واهميه دراستها

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أغسطس 2014)

محاضرات مفصله عن هندسه الزلازل للمهندس ايمن قنديل
http://www.mediafire.com/download/am2m4ogcdtm/earthquake.rar


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أغسطس 2014)

توصيات لتحسين التصرف الزلزالى من جامعه النجاح



أهم التوصيات و الضوابط:​

تخفيف الوزن الميّت للمنشأ قدر المستطاع لأن القوى الزلزاليّة تزداد بزيادة وزن المنشأ.
تحقيق التماثل لأشكال المباني في المساقط الأفقية و الرأسية، وان تعذر تحقيق ذلك لأسباب معماريّة أو بسبب طبيعية شكل الأرض فيمكن استخدام الفواصل الزلزالية وفي حالة صغر مساحة قطعة الأرض يكون الحل الأمثل بضبط توزيع العناصر الإنشائية الرأسية بحيث يتم تأمين توزيع متماثل لصلابات العناصر الإنشائية و خصوصا في الجدران الخارجية.
تأمين توزيع متماثل للكتل أفقيا و رأسيا.
توزيع العناصر الإنشائية الرأسية (الأعمدة و الجدران) بشكل متماثل حول المحورين Y و X و يفضل استخدام نظام الشبكات في التوزيع، وان تعذر ذلك لأسباب معماريّة يجب مراعاة أن لا تزيد الفروقات بين أبعاد الفتحات المتتالية للأعمدة و الجدران عن 20%.
تأمين استمرارية العناصر الإنشائية و الصلابات بشكل متماثل من الأسفل الى الأعلى، ويسمح بحصول اختزال تدريجي لصلابة العناصر الإنشائية الرأسيّة بما يتناسب مع اختزال مقاطعها كلما اتجهنا من أسفل إلى أعلى.
إذا كان ارتفاع المبنى يزيد عن 4 أضعاف عرضه يوصى بالالتزام بالتصميم الزلزالي الخاص بالمباني البرجيّة.
وعند استخدام الفواصل الزلزالية سواء بين أجزاء المباني الجديدة (بهدف تحقيق التماثل أو أي أسباب إنشائية أخرى) أو بين المباني القديمة القائمة والجديدة، فيجب في كلتا الحالتين تأمين مسافة كافية لعرض الفاصل الزلزالي لها علاقة بارتفاع المبنى و نوع النظام الإنشائي المستخدم وذلك تجنبا لتصادم المبنيين أو جزئي المبنى المتجاورين.
تأمين ترابط الحجر مع الخرسانة باستخدام الوسائل المناسبة و ذلك تجنبا لسقوطها في حالة حصول زلازل و خصوصا في المباني التي يزيد ارتفاعها عن 4 طوابق.
تجنب البناء على الأراضي شديدة الانحدار و خصوصا تلك التي تتكون تربتها من صخر فكاك.
تجنب البناء على الأراضي المنحدرة ذات التركيب الجيولوجي القابل للانزلاقات( مثل التربة الطينية و الكلسية والحوريّة) حين تشبع بالرطوبة، علما أن هذا النوع من الأراضي مرشح لإثارة المشاكل والانزلاقات حتى بدون هزات أرضيّة، وذلك نتيجة الاستخدام الخاطئ للأراضي و الناتج عن الحفر و القطع و البناء.
تجنب استخدام أو تشكيل الطابق (أو الطوابق) الرخو أو الضعيف. و هو أن يكون طابق أو أكثر في المبنى مكونا من أعمدة فقط بدون جدران، وبقيّة الطوابق تحتوي على جدران محمولة أو حاملة من الخرسانة المسلحة، وان تعذر تجنب ذلك لأسباب معمارية أو وظيفية كطابق الكراج مثلا، فيمكن إضافة عدد مناسب من الجدران و توزيعها بشكل متماثل في المسقط، وفي حالة عدم إمكانية تحقيق ذلك فيجب تصميم المبنى وفق التحليل الإنشائي الديناميكي الخاص.
تجنب استخدام الطيران أو نظام البلكونات في المباني و خصوصا إذا كانت الطيرانات كبيرة و عليها أحمال ميتة عالية، و ان تعذر لأسباب وظيفية أو معمارية فيجب الالتزام بطرق التصميم الخاصّة.
الانتباه للأعمدة القصيرة أو لظاهرة تشكيل الأعمدة القصيرة، والتي تكون عرضة للقوى القاصة الزلزالية العالية، وإن تشكلت هذه الأعمدة لأسباب معمارية يوصى بتأمين مقاومة كافية للقوى القاصة من خلال تكثيف خاص للكانات، وتأمين نوعية عالية للخرسانة ومن الامثلة على تشكيل الأعمدة القصيرة فان المنطقة التي تفصل نافذتين متجاورتين في الجدار الواحد تعتبر عمودا قصيرا.
الاهتمام بالجدران الخارجية الخرسانية أو الخرسانية المسلحة أو جدران الخرسانة والحجر، وذلك من خلال تأمين تفاصيل التنفيذ المناسبة وتحقيق التماثل نظرا لتأثيرها الكبير و المميّز على تصرف البناء تحت تأثير الزلازل.
 عند استخدام الاطارات الخرسانية المسلحة يجب الالتزام بتحقيق العلاقة بين الأعمدة والجسور؛ و ذلك بتصميم عمود قوي وجسر أقل قوة أو ما يقال علميّا عمود قوي و جسر ضعيف، وفي هذه الحالة هناك حاجة لاستخدام أشكال وأبعاد مناسبة للأعمدة واعتماد ضوابط خاصّة.
تكثيف الكانات في أطراف الأعمدة والجسور.
تأمين استمرارية كانات الأعمدة في منطقة تقاطع الجسور مع الأعمدة، بل يفضل تكثيفها واستبدال قطر 8مم بقطر 10مم.
لتجنب حصول إجهادات إضافية معقدة في العناصر الإنشائية للمبنى يجب تأمين صلابة (جساءة) كافية لقاعدة المبنى، و ذلك باستخدام أساسات ذات صلابة عالية بما يتلاءم مع نوع التربة، فمثلا إذا كان نوع التربة يسمح باستخدام القواعد المنفصلة ففي هذه الحالة يجب توفير صلابة عالية لجسور الربط الأرضية بين القواعد.
استخدام الجسور الساقطة (Drop Beam ) قدر المستطاع مع تخفيف استخدام الجسور المسحورة.
تجنب مرور خطوط التمديدات الصحيّة و غيرها من خلال العناصر الإنشائية الرئيسية الأفقية و الرأسية، مع استخدام تشكيلات غير انشائية خاصّة بهذه التمديدات كالمناور.
تجنب أخطاء التنفيذ و هذا يتطلب عدة أمور, أهمها:
1. ربط الكانات بشكل جيد حتى تبقى في مكانها أثناء عمليّة التنفيذ.
2. تأمين طول كاف لحديد التشريك.
3. ضبط خط مسار الحديد الطولي وخصوصا في أطراف العناصر الإنشائية و في مناطق التقاطعات.
4. صب الخرسانة حسب المواصفات كعدم صب الخرسانة من ارتفاعات أكبر من المسموح به؛ و ذلك حتى لا تتفكك ويحدث (انفصال حبيبي).
5. تأمين الشاقوليّة للعناصر الإنشائية الرأسية.
توصيات ندوة فلسطين الأولى لتخفيف مخاطر الهزات الأرضية


إنشاء محطات رصد زلزالية, والتعاون مع محطات الرصد العربية المجاورة.
تشجيع التعليم المستمر في مجال الهندسة الزلزالية من خلال عقد الندوات وورشات العمل والمؤتمرات الدوريّة والدورات المتخصصة، والعمل على توعية المجتمع من أخطار الزلازل و الاستعداد لها.
تطوير عمليّة التصميم و التنفيذ لتتناسب مع أنماط البناء المحليّة والجديدة من خلال إعداد كود وطني مختص لمقاومة الزلازل إيجاد آليّة للتطبيق.
إنشاء جمعيّة وطنية للتخفيف من المخاطر الزلزالية, تضم في عضويتها كافة الاختصاصات ذات العلاقة.
تشكيل لجنة علميّة متخصصة لدراسة قوانين النقابة والبلديات، وسياسات استخدام الأراضي وتقديم التوصيات المناسبة لتخفيف مخاطر الزلازل.
تقديم التوصيات التاليّة كإجراء سريع لكل من النقابة و البلديات والوزارات ذات العلاقة وكذلك المكاتب الهندسية:
ا. إنشاء الطابق الرخو (تجنّب Soft Story) ما أمكن.
ب. إجراء دراسة ديناميكيّة لمنشآت الطوابق الرخوة و المنشآت متعددة الطوابق، والمنشآت الهامة مثل كالمدارس والمستشفيات والمباني الدينية كالمساجد والكنائس ..الخ ما أمكن.
ج. إجراء دراسة ستاتيكيّة للمنشآت دون خمسة طوابق ما أمكن.
د. العمل على إلزامية إجراء الدراسات الجيوتقنيّة وفحوصات ضبط الجودة للمواد الإنشائية.
ه. تجنب استخدام البلكونات المحملة بجدران ما أمكن.
العمل على تطوير صناعة الإنشاءات بما يتلاءم مع متطلبات التصميم والتنفيذ لمقاومة أفعال الزلازل.
ضرورة تخصيص أو زيادة ميزانيّة البحث العلمي في النقابة والجامعات المحليّة و المؤسسات ذات العلاقة.
إجراء دراسات على أنماط البناء المحليّة و مدى مقاومتها لأفعال الزلازل، مع تقييم المنشآت القائمة حسب الأولويات.
تدريس منهاج الهندسة الزلزاليّة ضمن مساقات الكليّات و الجامعات.
تشكيل لجنة من خلال النقابة لمتابعة كافة التوصيات و نشرها اعلاميّا.
تشكيل فريق وطني لادارة و مواجهة الكوارث.















طابق رخو من مبنى خارج فلسطين



طابق رخو من مبنى في فلسطين



( تلاصق المباني (عدم وجود فاصل زلزالي



طابق رخو



طابق رخو آخر



طيران محمل



نسبة نحافة المبنى​*آثــار الـزلزال (الهـزات الأرضية)* 
*درجاته* *بمقياس**ريختر*
*السرعة**الأفقية**سم / ث*
* آثــار الـزلزال (الهـزات الأرضية)*
*3*
*-*
*لا يحس بهاأحد ، إلا بعض الناس في ظروف خاصة جداً .*
*3.5*
*2-3*
*يحس بها بعض الناس فقط وخاصة الذين في الأدوار العليا، وتهتز الأشياء المعلقة تعليقاً حراً .*
*4*
*4-7*
*يحس بها بوضوح داخل البيوت،وخاصة في الأدوار العليا ، ولكن كثير من الناس لا تعتقد أنه زلزال حيث يسبب اهتزازات كالتي يسببها المترو أو الترام أو الشاحنات الضخمة .*
*4.5*
*7-15*
*أثناء النهار يحس بها الكثيرون في البيوت والكثير في الشوارع،ولا يحس بها في الليل إلا المستيقظون،وتهتز الأطباق والشبابيك والنجف، وتحدث الحوائط بعض أصوات التصدع، والإحساس به كما لو كان نتيجة اصطدام عربة نقل بالمبنى، وتهتز العربات الساكنة بوضوح . *
*5*
*15-30*
*يحس بها الجميع ويستيقظ بعض النائمين، وتسقط بعض صور الحائط وتتكسر بعض الأطباق،وتحدث شروخ بسيطة في الطبقات السطحية للجدران ،وتنقلب الأشياء غير المتزنة،وتهتز الأشجار وأعمدة النور بوضوح ، ويتوقف بندول الساعة .*
*5.5*
*30-70*
*يحس بها الجميع،ويفزع البعض ويفرون خارج المباني،وتتحرك قطع الأثاث الثقيلة،تحدث شروخاً سطحيه وتتصدع المداخن،والمباني الضعيفة .*
*6*
*70-150*
*الجميع يهرعون خارج المباني،التصدع بسيط في المباني ذات التصميم الجيد،والتنفيذ السليم،والتصدع بسيط إلى متوسط في مباني الطوب الجديدة،والتصدع كبير في المباني الخرسانية السيئة أو مباني الطوب والحجر القديمة ، تنهار بعض المداخن،ويحس به قادة السيارات المتحركة . *
*6.5*
*150-300*
*التصدع بسيط في المنشآت المقاومة للزلازل،وتصدع واضح في المباني العادية مع انهيارات جزئية،وتصدع كبير في المنشآت سيئة التنفيذ، انهيارات كبيرة في معظم جدران الطوب الدراجة محلياً،تنفصل باكية المباني عن الأعمدة والكمرات وتتحرك بعضها للخارج،تسقط التماثيل وبعض المآذن والمداخن والأسوار،تنقلب قطع الأثاث الثقيلة ، يتغير منسوب مياه الآبار ، يزعج السيارات المتحركة .*
*7*
*300 إلى 700*
*التشقق واضح في المنشآت المقاومة للزلازل،والمنشآت الخرسانية تميل بشدة أو تنحني خارج مستوى الإطارات،تصدع كبير في الحوائط الحاملة الغير مسلحه وانهيارات كثيرة في المنشآت سيئة التنفيذ،تنفصل بعض المباني عن أساساتها وتتشقق التربة بوضوح وتقص بعض الخوازيق (الأوتاد الأرضية) .*
*7.5*
*700 إلى1500*
*أغلب المباني من الحوائط الحاملة الغير مسلحه تدمر،وبعض المنشآت الخرسانية تدمر مع أساساتها،وتتشقق الأرض شقوقاً كبيرة وخطيرة،وتنحني قضبان السكك الحديدية،وتنزلق جوانب الأنهار والترع تتحرك التربة الرملية،والطمى وتنكسر المواسير المدفونة تحت الأرض .*
*8*
*1500 إلى3000*
*تنهار كثير من المباني الخرسانية وتسقط الكبارى،وتحدث فواصل في الأرض،تبتلع الناس والعربات،وتنهار شبكات المياه والمجاري كلية،وتحدث انزلاقات في جوانب الأنهار والتربة اللينة،وتنحني قضبان السكك الحديدية بحيث لا تعد صالحة.*
*8.5*
*3000 إلى6000*
*التدمير شامل ، موجات الزلازل ترى بوضوح على سطح الأرض ، خطوط الرؤية والأسطح المستوية تدمر ، تطير الأشياء الثقيلة في الهواء *


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أغسطس 2014)

حالات تحميل الرياح والزلازل فى الكود المصرى
http://www.gulfup.com/?yeGWiw


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أغسطس 2014)

الكود السورى فى الزلازل ....رائع
http://www.4shared-china.com/get/ku8bDfwd/____1.html?simpleLogin=true&startDownload=true


----------



## tarek elattar (1 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
عاجز عن الشكر للاستاذ المهندس محمد السعيد على


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أغسطس 2014)

التحليل الانشائى لاحمال الزلازل طبقا للكود المصرى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUxsDNBVOqM


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أغسطس 2014)

ودى برامج هامه نحتاجها فى تصميم المنشات للزلازل
م محمد ابو مريم
https://www.facebook.com/pages/مهندس-استشارى-أسامة-نوارة/245870768903057
وملفات المهندس الفاضل السيد الشيخ




الملفات المرفقة 





wind.zip‏(23.1 كيلوبايت, 1754 مشاهدات)




earthquake.zip‏(140.3 كيلوبايت, 2516 مشاهدات)




design of sections.zip‏(34.3 كيلوبايت, 2055 مشاهدات)


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أغسطس 2014)

ودى حلقه للاستاذ م محمود الصقار جزاه الله خيرا لحساب R واعتذر له 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjO4JRDbnTE&list=PL9emnmZA6HhLpb9T-4l_sxlBN8DAFotkG&index=2


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أغسطس 2014)

محاضرات د هيثم عياد للزلازل


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أغسطس 2014)

Earthquake Lateral Forces according Egyptian Code of loads according to ( ECP201‐2008 ), Rev0

ارجو من احد الاخوة توصيل هذا الكلام لأحد اعضاء هيئة الكود الخاصة بحساب الزلازل 






مازال مشكلة جدول type 1,2 في الزلازل


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> مناقشات فى الكود المصرى للزلازل
> مع خالص الشكر لمن يشاركون
> نقلا عن استاذى الدكتور مشهور غنيم ان هناك طريقتين لحل المنشأت زلزاليا
> الاولى هي تأهيل استيعاب المنشأ للازاحات مع تخفيض القوة التصميمية
> ...



 - الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى: قوى قص كبيرة وانتقالات صغيرة مجال مرن - الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية: قوى قص مخففة وانتقالات كبيرة مجال لدن
- القصد من ذلك هي طرق حساب القص القاعدي بالطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى - والطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية وهي مذكورة في جميع الكودات الأجنبية والعربية
- في اطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى القص القاعدي يساوي V = ZICKSW في الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية القص القاعدي V= CvIW/R.T
- وبالمقارنة بين الطريقتين نجد الطريقة الأولى تعطي قوة قص قاعدي اكبر حيث حدود تطبيها في المجال المرن وتعطي انتقال اصغر Ds في المجال المرن
- اما الطريقة الثانية فتعطي قوة قص مخفضة وتتناقص مع زيادة الدور T و عامل المطاوعة او السلوك اللا مرن ويجب ان تتحمل قوة زلزالية اكبر من قوة التصميم وتدخل في المجال اللدن بحيث يصل الفولاذ الى مرحلة اللدونة قبل مرحلة الآنهيار وتعطي انزياحات اكبر في مجال اللدونة حيث DM= 0.7RDs
- وعلى هذا يجب ان تحقق الطريقة الثانية المخفضة بعض التأهيلات والآشتراطات كما جاء في الكود من شروط نسبة التسليح الأعظمية والأصغرية - الى تشكل مفاصل لدنة في الجوائز- ونظرية العامود القوي والجائز الضعيف- الى اشتراطات تحقيق العقد ومقاومتها.


----------



## tarek elattar (1 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى: قوى قص كبيرة وانتقالات صغيرة مجال مرن - الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية: قوى قص مخففة وانتقالات كبيرة مجال لدن
> - القصد من ذلك هي طرق حساب القص القاعدي بالطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى - والطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية وهي مذكورة في جميع الكودات الأجنبية والعربية
> - في اطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى القص القاعدي يساوي V = ZICKSW في الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية القص القاعدي V= CvIW/R.T
> - وبالمقارنة بين الطريقتين نجد الطريقة الأولى تعطي قوة قص قاعدي اكبر حيث حدود تطبيها في المجال المرن وتعطي انتقال اصغر Ds في المجال المرن
> ...



عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## tarek elattar (1 أغسطس 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> Earthquake Lateral Forces according Egyptian Code of loads according to ( ECP201‐2008 ), Rev0
> 
> ارجو من احد الاخوة توصيل هذا الكلام لأحد اعضاء هيئة الكود الخاصة بحساب الزلازل
> 
> ...


الاستاذ اسامة النوارة افاد ان نستعمل الكود الاوربى المنحنى 2


----------



## tarek elattar (1 أغسطس 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> محاضرات د هيثم عياد للزلازل



برجاء اظهار رابط هذه المحاضرات


----------



## usama_usama2003 (1 أغسطس 2014)

قد اوفي استاذنا د.م يوسف حميضة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> الاستاذ اسامة النوارة افاد ان نستعمل الكود الاوربى المنحنى 2



جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن الغرض نقل هذا الكلام للجنة الكود لتفادية بعد ذلك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> برجاء اظهار رابط هذه المحاضرات


اعتذر لعدم ادراج الرابط 
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=قناه+دكتور+ثروت+صقر
تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى: قوى قص كبيرة وانتقالات صغيرة مجال مرن - الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية: قوى قص مخففة وانتقالات كبيرة مجال لدن
> - القصد من ذلك هي طرق حساب القص القاعدي بالطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى - والطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية وهي مذكورة في جميع الكودات الأجنبية والعربية
> - في اطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى القص القاعدي يساوي V = ZICKSW في الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية القص القاعدي V= CvIW/R.T
> - وبالمقارنة بين الطريقتين نجد الطريقة الأولى تعطي قوة قص قاعدي اكبر حيث حدود تطبيها في المجال المرن وتعطي انتقال اصغر Ds في المجال المرن
> ...


نشكركم ا.د .م يوسف حميضه
نود ان تشرح لنا كيفيه تشكيل المفاصل اللدنه فى الكمرات (الجوائز ) وكيف تظهر فى برنامج الايتابس وكيفيه تاهيلها للزلازل ...تحياتى


----------



## Abeer Farouk (2 أغسطس 2014)

في تعديلات بتتم حاليا علي الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشأت الخرسانية وعلي الكود المصري للزلازل والرياح


----------



## Abeer Farouk (2 أغسطس 2014)

في تعديلات بتتم حاليا علي الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشأت الخرسانية وعلي الكود المصري للزلازل والرياح
وفي اساتذة جامعات تم اضافتهم الي اللجنة الدائمة للكود والي اللجنة الخاصة بكود الزلازل غير المذكورين ف القائمة السابقة
ومنهم أ.د/أحمد موسي عبدالرحمن (استاذ الخرسانة المسلحة وعميد الكلية -جامعة حلوان), وأ.د/علاء جمال شريف -استاذ الخرسانة ووكيل كلية الهندسة
والاثنين انا اعرفهم شخصيا واقدر اوصلهم اي ملاحظات مطلوبة ع الكود الاساسي او كود الزلازل والرياح 
ود/احمد طلب مني تجميع هذه الملاحظات من فترة لكن للاسف التأخير كان مني نظرا لانشغالي
حاليا انا متاحة وع استعداد لعمل تقرير كامل بكل الملاحظات المطلوبة بتوقيع حضراتكم بشرط التأكد من صحة هذه الملاحظات 

استأذن حضرتك في عمل بوست منفرد خاص بالملاحظات المطلوبة ليكون من السهل التعامل معها​


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 أغسطس 2014)

Abeer Farouk قال:


> في تعديلات بتتم حاليا علي الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشأت الخرسانية وعلي الكود المصري للزلازل والرياح
> وفي اساتذة جامعات تم اضافتهم الي اللجنة الدائمة للكود والي اللجنة الخاصة بكود الزلازل غير المذكورين ف القائمة السابقة
> ومنهم أ.د/أحمد موسي عبدالرحمن (استاذ الخرسانة المسلحة وعميد الكلية -جامعة حلوان), وأ.د/علاء جمال شريف -استاذ الخرسانة ووكيل كلية الهندسة
> والاثنين انا اعرفهم شخصيا واقدر اوصلهم اي ملاحظات مطلوبة ع الكود الاساسي او كود الزلازل والرياح
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
برجاء مراجعة الرابط التالى ففيه جزء من مشاكل الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل لسنة 2008

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t313736.html#post2584186

وبرجاء توصيل هذا الطلب لواضعى الكود المصرى لاحمال الرياح والزلازل وهو نقل أحد الاكواد وخصوصا الامريكيه بكامل شروطه وتفاصيله لان بها زلازل بكامل شروطه مثل(باقى الدول السعوديه الامارات سوريا العراق الاردن ............) والتى قامت بنقل هذه الاكواد بكامل شروطها والبعد عن عملية التهجيين الموجوده بالكود المصرى الحالى والتى انتجت لنا كود مسخ شيطانى لايصلح والمبانى والمنشات الحاليه التى يتم دراستها على هذا الكود غير امنه زلزاليا اذا ماقورنت بالكود الاوربى الموحد نفسه أو الكود الامريكى ولاحتى الكود الهندى
والله كل الشفقه وكل الحزن على المهندسيين حديثى التخرج عند قراءة هذا الكود والذى هو عباره عن طلاسم وجذر منعزله لايفهما الا خبير فى الاكواد العالميه
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## tarek elattar (2 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم (
متابعة للموضوع ونقلا من محاضرات استاذنا الدكتور مشهور غنيم والتى سأطرحها على حضراتكم تباعا ان شاء الله
الممطولية ductility - هى قدرة العنصر الانشائى على حدوث تشكل مع ثبات الحمل
افهم من هذا ان الممطولية لا تعتبر فى المنشأ الا بعد الدخول فى مرحلة اللدونة
معنى ذلك ان طول مرحلة المرونة فى المنحنى لايعنى اهمية للمطولية لان الاجهادات فى مرحلة المرونة لا يحدث لها تخفيض وتنتقل كما هى لكل عناصر المنشأ
واعتقد ان هذا الفهم اكده من قبل الدكتور حسين رضا
قد يكون معنى هذا ان زلزال ضعيف نسبيا ولكن مدته كبيرة قد يكون اخطر على المنشأ من زلزال اقوى نسبيا ولكن مدته قليلة
ولكن ما معنى مع ثبات الحمل


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (2 أغسطس 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> نشكركم ا.د .م يوسف حميضه
> نود ان تشرح لنا كيفيه تشكيل المفاصل اللدنه فى الكمرات (الجوائز ) وكيف تظهر فى برنامج الايتابس وكيفيه تاهيلها للزلازل ...تحياتى


-------------------------------------

- استعمال الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية في حساب القص القاعدي يجب ان يقابله ترتيبات وتأهيلات تنفيذية في مخططات التسليح وتفصيلات في عقد الإطارات,وتحقيق معادلات العامود القوي والجائز الضعيف، ويمكن تحقيقها يدويا اذا لم تتوفر في البرامج، ولا تحتاج الى اي تغير او تعديل في ادخالات حساب قوة القص القاعدي في برنامج ايتاب , لكن في لوحة تصميم الأعمدة في ايتاب يمكن التحقق من شرط معادلة العزم المقاوم في العامود اكبر من 1.2 من عزم المقاوم للجوائز في العقدة, والا يجب زيادة مقطع العامود, المعادلة هي: Mc1+ Mc2 / Mb1+Mb2 >1.2
- والشروط الباقية هي فقط ترتيبات تنفيذية، في نسبة التسليح واطوال القضبان العلوية والسفلية وتباعد الكانات وتكثيفها في منطقة العقدة
- نرفق ملف يوضح شروط تشكل المفاصل اللدنة في الجوائز على بعد معين خارج العقدة الصلبة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 أغسطس 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> برجاء مراجعة الرابط التالى ففيه جزء من مشاكل الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل لسنة 2008
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t313736.html#post2584186
> ...


ياريت من اجل الجميع استكمال دوره الزلازل لانك بالفعل خبير وعندك الكثير عن تلك الطلاسم ومبدع فى ربط الجذر المنعزله 
وتقدم اعمال فيها ابداع بكل حب واخلاص ...تحياتى


----------



## tarek elattar (2 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
ومتابعة للمنقول من شرح ا د مشهور
مفصلة تسمح بدوران العنصر مع مقاومة العزوم للانحناء تسمى plastic hinge
مفصلة تسمح بدوران العنصرمع عدم مقاومة العزوم للانحناء تسمى true hinge
اقصى عزوم يتحمله العنصر هو الذى يصل بالحديد الى حد درجة الخضوع yeild
واسأل من الواضح لى ان المفصلات اللدنة تعتمد على ان تكون fixedومع ذلك تسمح بالدوران اى بقاء المفصل سليم بسبب الfixition ولكن الحديد الطولى فى الكمرة يتحمل هو دورات الشد والضغط
ومن هنا اجد كاتب محاضرات الدكتور مشهور يذكر مسألة ال fatige ويذكر تعريفه كالاتى
النقص اوعدم قدرة سيخ الحديد التوصل لاجهاد الخضوع لتعرضه لدورات من الشد والضغط
انتظر التعليق للتصويب مع الشكر لهذه المداخلة والتى سبقتها


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 أغسطس 2014)

راجع كتاب 
earthquake engineering theory and implementation
ستجد اجابات جميع اسئلتك به
راجع المواضيع المثبته


----------



## aymanallam (3 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (3 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ومتابعة للمنقول من شرح ا د مشهور
> مفصلة تسمح بدوران العنصر مع مقاومة العزوم للانحناء تسمى plastic hinge
> مفصلة تسمح بدوران العنصرمع عدم مقاومة العزوم للانحناء تسمى true hinge
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------

*- **استعمال الضرر اﻹنشـائي (التشققات وتشكل المفصل اللدن) كميكانيزم لتبديد الطاقة الزلزالية
*
*- ان** اﻻنتقاﻻت المتناوبة المحاكية للزﻻزل تحدث تشوهات كبيرة ومن ث**َ**ـم** دورانات كبيرة، تؤدي إلى دوران مقطع الجائز في منطقة المفصل اللدن ( **The Beam* *Plastic Hinge Zone** ).. إلى أن التسليح الطـولي للجـائز العلوي والسفلي يخضع الى اجهادات متناوبة بالشد والضغط نتيجة الاهتزاز المتناوب حيث يصل إلـى حـد الخضـوع (**Yield Limit**)، بعـد تشـقق الخرسـانة ( **Cracking* *Concrete**)، ثم يدخل مرحلة حد التقسية (**Strain Hardening**)، مع مرحلة انكسـار الخرسانة ( **rushing Concrete**) حيث تكون التشوهات الحاصلة أكبر بكثيـر مـن التشوهات الموافقة لحد الخضوع (**Yield Strains**)، *
*- **في المرحلة اللدنة تكون التشققات والتشكلات (الانحرافات) كبيرة لأن المقطع حتى يتكون فيه مفصل لدن لا بد من أن يحصل فيه تشققات ويصبح المقطع عند المفصلة متشقق ويسمح بالدوران كما في المفاصل العادية .. حيث **يقبل دورانات كبيرة في المقطع العرضـي لهذا المفصل حيث تمتص بها الطاقة المتولدة خﻼل الزﻻزل دون أن تفقـد مقـدارا**ً** كبيـرا**ً** مـن مقاومتها أو صﻼبتها، والتي تمثل آلية اﻻنهيار** حيث تصبح عقدة المفصل كعقدة جائز شبكي رابطة بين طرفي المفصل بواسطة قضبان التسليح العلوي والسفلي ويصبح االمسافة بين المفصلتين تعمل كجائز بسيط مسنود على **الطرف الأخرللمفصلة استناد **cantilever** )**). *


الرابط :مشاهدة المرفق ظ…ظپطµظ„ ظ„ط¯ظ† طھط´ظƒظ„.pdf


----------



## tarek elattar (3 أغسطس 2014)

عاجز عن الشكر استاذنا ا د يوسف حميضة


----------



## tarek elattar (3 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> راجع كتاب
> earthquake engineering theory and implementation
> ستجد اجابات جميع اسئلتك به
> راجع المواضيع المثبته


السلام عليكم
شكرا للمداخلة
ولكن النقاش افضل من مجرد القراءة الفردية
وسوف اراجع ما نصحتنى به


----------



## tarek elattar (3 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
المصدر الذى احاول ان استخرج فوائد منه هو محاضرات لطالب وكان يكتب ما فهمه من الاستاذ المحاضر الدكتور مشهور
وهى على صغر الحجم اجد فيها فوائد هامة جدا
واستكمالا لهذا
الممطولية هى قدرة العنصر الانشائى على الاحتفاظ بالاجهادات الواقعة عليه مع حدوث قدر كافى من التشكل وذلك اثناء حدوث الزلزال
ثم ناقش الدكتور مشهور هذا التعريف الرائع ان ضرب اولا مثال بحالة عمود يتعرض فقط لحمل رأسى واوضح انه فى هذه الحالةستلعب الكانات العامل الخطيير فى عمل confiment اى التحزييم للعمود مما يزيد قدرة العمود على تحمل الخرسانة للقوى الرأسية مما يزيد قدرة القطاع على تحمل القوى الراسية
اما فى حالة العمود المعرض للعزوم كما هو الحال فى حالة الزلزال ففهمت من الشرح المكتوب من المحاضرات الاتى
ال ductility فى الحالة هذه سيكون كلمة السر فيها التصميم وكيف ذلك
ان يكون التصميم على اعتبار ان الحديد يصل لدرجة الخضوع yield قبل ان يصل الجزء من القطاع الذى به ضغط الى مرحلة الcrushing
اعتقد ان هذه نقطة محورية جدا وانتظر الشرح من الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة مع ذكر اهمية الكانات فى هذه الحالة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المصدر الذى احاول ان استخرج فوائد منه هو محاضرات لطالب وكان يكتب ما فهمه من الاستاذ المحاضر الدكتور مشهور
> وهى على صغر الحجم اجد فيها فوائد هامة جدا
> واستكمالا لهذا
> ...



-----------------------------------------

- زيادة المطولية والمطاوعة لعنصر انشائي تختلف وفق نوع المادة والحمولات المتواجدة
- في حال الأعمدة المعرضة لحمولة ضغط محورية ، تكثيف وزيادة الأساورالعرضية تزيد من مطاوعة العنصر لمقاومة التشكلات والإنحرافات مع المحافظة على ثبات الحمولة المحورية الشاقولية دون زيادة، واجهاد ضغط جانبي ضاغط من قبل الأساور على المقطع البيتوني الطولي لتقليل الطول الحرلقضبان التسليح الطولي، وبالتالي منع الانبعاج للغطاء البيتوني تحت الضغط المحوري نحو الخارج. لكن في الأعمدة المطوقة او ذات التسليح الحلزوني يمكن ان تزيد طاقة تحمل العامود 1.5 مرة عن حمولة عامود اساوره عادية. 

- اما العناصر الخاضعة للعزوم وقوى جانبية كالزلازل وضغط الرياح فيتم تأمين الممطولية وزيادة المطاوعة لتحافظ على مقاومتها خلال فترة التشكلات والإنتقالات يجب التقيد بنسبة التسليح الأصغري والأعظمي وخاصة نسبة تسليح المقطع التوازنية التي يصل فيها اجهاد الشد في الفولاذ الى حد المرونة والانفعال fy بنفس الوقت الذي يصل فية الآنفعال في الضغط للبيتون الى 0.003 

- يحدث الانكسار المفاجىء بالبيتون المسلح بسبب وصول اجهادات الضغط في البيتون إلى قيمته القصوى وهي المقاومة المميزة وتترافق بتشوهات قليلة وتكون الاجهادات في حديد التسليح أقل من اجهاد الخضوع مما يشير إلى زيادة التسليح عن حاجة المقطع

- يحدث الانهيار المفاجئ للبيتون عندما تزيد نسبة التسليح عن النسبة الاعظمية والبيتون سوف يتحمل الاجهادات بالبداية دون مشاركة حديد التسليح الا بالجزء اليسير من مقاومة الاجهادات اي ان المكون البيتوني سوف يتجاوز عتبة المقاومة الحدية القصوى ويبدأ بالتشقق في حين ان حديد التسليح لم تصل فيه قيمة الاجهادات الى حد الخضوع وبالتالي يحدث الانهيار المفاجئ الهش


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -----------------------------------------
> 
> - زيادة المطولية والمطاوعة لعنصر انشائي تختلف وفق نوع المادة والحمولات المتواجدة
> - في حال الأعمدة المعرضة لحمولة ضغط محورية ، تكثيف وزيادة الأساورالعرضية تزيد من مطاوعة العنصر لمقاومة التشكلات والإنحرافات مع المحافظة على ثبات الحمولة المحورية الشاقولية دون زيادة، واجهاد ضغط جانبي ضاغط من قبل الأساور على المقطع البيتوني الطولي لتقليل الطول الحرلقضبان التسليح الطولي، وبالتالي منع الانبعاج للغطاء البيتوني تحت الضغط المحوري نحو الخارج. لكن في الأعمدة المطوقة او ذات التسليح الحلزوني يمكن ان تزيد طاقة تحمل العامود 1.5 مرة عن حمولة عامود اساوره عادية.
> ...


- احتمالات الانهيار المفاجئ في الخرسانة في حال زيادة كمية التسليح اوفي الفولاذ في حال نقص كمية التسليح


----------



## tarek elattar (4 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
الحمد لله ان اكرمنا بالاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة واكرر شكرى 
ومتابعة اقول لقد فهمت الاتى
ان الممطولية التى هى كلمت السر فى التصميم للزلازل تتحقق من شرطين
1- عمل تحزييم كافى للعناصر الانشائية من خلال التسليح العرضى
2- ان يكون نسبة التسليح الطولى فى القطاع balance


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحمد لله ان اكرمنا بالاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة واكرر شكرى
> ومتابعة اقول لقد فهمت الاتى
> ان الممطولية التى هى كلمت السر فى التصميم للزلازل تتحقق من شرطين
> ...


------------------------------------

وعلى هذا وللمحافظة على النسبة التوازنية ننصح المهندس المصمم باختيار حد المرونة للفولاذ fy وما يتناسب مع مقاومة البيتون المميزة f'c حيث الفولاذ عالي المقاومة يحتاج الى خرسانة عالية المقاومة وكلما زادت مقاومة الخرسانة ذادت مطاوعته
- وان يجري التصميم والحسابات وفق حد المرونة ومواصفات الفولاذ المستعمل والمذكور على المخططات وعدم التصميم على حد مرونة اقل  لصالح الأمان او حجة ان التنفيذ سيئ او المقاول يتلاعب بالفولاذ
- كذلك على مهندس الموقع ومشرف التنفيذ ان يتقيد بمواصفات التسليح وحد المرونة المذكور في المخططات وعدم استعمال فولاذ أخر بحجة عدم توفره بالأسواق وان يستبدله بحد مرونة اعلى مما جاء في المخططات بحجة لصالح الأمان، كذلك عدم زيادة قضبان التسليح او تغير مكان الوصلات واطوال الركوب
-فكل هذا يؤثر في النسبة التوازنية للتسليح والمطاوعة ويؤدي الى ظهور تشققات رغم ان النية سليمة لصالح الأمان.






ن


----------



## tarek elattar (4 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
متابعة استاذنا القدير الاستاذ الدكتوريوسف حميضة للمنقول عن الشرح للدكتور غنييم عن الكود المصرى للزلازل الباب السادس
respon spectrum
هوالمنحنى الذي يعطى المنشا العجلة اثناء الزلزال
المشكلة الاساسية فى التصميم ان عجلة المنشأ اثناء الزلزال لا تساوى عجلة الزلزال نفسه
وعلى ذلك فان respon spectrum يعطينا عجلة المنشا نفسه
ارجو التوضيح من فضل علمكم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> متابعة استاذنا القدير الاستاذ الدكتوريوسف حميضة للمنقول عن الشرح للدكتور غنييم عن الكود المصرى للزلازل الباب السادس
> respon spectrum
> هوالمنحنى الذي يعطى المنشا العجلة اثناء الزلزال
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------


- *طيف الإستجابة* *(*Response Spectrum) * هو تحليل ديناميكي للقوى الزلزالية ويجب استعماله عندما لا يمكن تطبيق التحليل الستاتيكي على الأبنية العالية والمصنفة غير منتظمة
*
-  Response Spectrum  هو عبارة عن رسم منحني بمعادلة تابعة لمعطيات العجلة الأرضية التسارع ودور الإهتزاز مع الزمن ومواصفات التربة وتخامد المنشأ وعوامل اخرى و منه يمكن معرفة وحساب قيمة عجلة المبنى اثناء الزلازل والقريبة بعجلة الزلزال الحقيقي المؤثر على المنشأ

- *والمشكلة الاساسية عند التصميم ان عجلة المنشأ اثناء الزلزال لا تساوى عجلة الزلزال نفسه وشدته والتي المفروض التصميم عليها
*
- وعلى هذا بعض المشآت المعقدة والبرجية العالية تحتاج الى تحليل ديناميكي يحاكي الزلازال الحقيقي بحيث عجلة المنشأ خلال الزلزال تساوي عجلة الزلزال المطبق

- ويمكن الذهاب الى التحليل الديناميكي التاريخي المتغير مع الزمن (التسجيلات الزمنية للزلزال ) Time History والإستعانة بمنحني زلازالي حقيقي حدث في السابق مثل زلازال تركيا – اليابان – الكسنترو وغيره.ورسمه كمنحني للتحليل الديناميكي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 أغسطس 2014)

- ويمكن الذهاب الى التحليل الديناميكي التاريخي المتغير مع الزمن (التسجيلات الزمنية للزلزال ) Time History والإستعانة بمنحني زلازالي حقيقي حدث في السابق مثل زلازال تركيا – اليابان – الكسنترو وغيره.ورسمه كمنحني للتحليل الديناميكي ....عندى سؤال ؟؟؟
عند حساب قوه القص القاعدى ببرنامج الايتابس او شيتات اكسل للزملاء المهندسين فى المنتدى فانه يمكننا رسم response spectrum curve بالاستعانه ببرنامج م السيد الشيخ واستخدامه فى التحليل الديناميكى للمنشا وهذا يعنى ان جميع البيانات المدخله عن حاله الزلزال يمكن عمل لها منحنى زلزالى حقيقى وواقعى لكل المدخلات التى تعرض لها المبنى واستخدام هذا المنحنى الواقعى فى التحليل الديناميكى .
السؤال الثانى بخصوص هذا الموضوع : بيانات المطلوب ادخالها 
number of out put time steps= ???
output time step size = ??? كيف يتم تحديدها ؟؟؟
السؤال الثالث :
كيفيه تساوى قوه القص القاعدى من التحليل الاستاتيكى مع قوه القص القادى من التحليل الديناميكى ؟؟
السؤال الرابع :
تاثر مشاركه الكتله فى التحليل الديناميكى ولازم تكون نسبه مشاركتها 90 % ؟؟؟
تحياتى


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 أغسطس 2014)

Abeer Farouk قال:


> في تعديلات بتتم حاليا علي الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشأت الخرسانية وعلي الكود المصري للزلازل والرياح
> وفي اساتذة جامعات تم اضافتهم الي اللجنة الدائمة للكود والي اللجنة الخاصة بكود الزلازل غير المذكورين ف القائمة السابقة
> ومنهم أ.د/أحمد موسي عبدالرحمن (استاذ الخرسانة المسلحة وعميد الكلية -جامعة حلوان), وأ.د/علاء جمال شريف -استاذ الخرسانة ووكيل كلية الهندسة
> والاثنين انا اعرفهم شخصيا واقدر اوصلهم اي ملاحظات مطلوبة ع الكود الاساسي او كود الزلازل والرياح
> ...



ممكن نقل مشكلة TYPE1,2 هي مشروحة هنا بالأمثلة
http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com/2013/10/earthquake-lateral-forces-according.html


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 أغسطس 2014)

- طيف الإستجابة يعطي تحليل ديناميكي جيد ويفي بالحاجة بالنسبة للأبنية الغير منتظمة وثوابته قريبة من الزلازل الطبيعي لكن قيمة العجلة الأرضية المحددة للمناطق قد تكون مغايرة للواقع الزلزالي

*- Fundamental mode of vibration*
*يحب ادخال عدد كبير من اطوار الإهتزاز حتى نحصل على الطور الذي يعطي اكبر قيم للكتل المتواجدة في المبني ولا تقل عن 90% من وزن كتل المبنى في حساب القص القاعدي وتقريبا عدد الأطوارالمطلوبة يساوي= N عدد الطوابق*
* ادخل ** Number modes ,mass modes  - Analysis etabs **من لوحة * *الجداول تجد المساهمات المطلوبة لكل طور نزيد عدد الأطوار حتى الحصول على الطور الذي يعطي 90% من وزن الكتلة *

- الكود الأمريكي ubc وغيره من الكودات حد من تأثير هذه الثوابت على مقدار القص الديناميكي بشرط ان لا يتجاوز او ينقص القص الديناميكي بأي طريقة محسوبة عن مقدار القص الستاتيكي.

- نحسب مقدار القص الأعظمي الديناميكي ومقدار القص الستاتيكي الذي سنصمم عليه.. ونقارن النسبة بينهما
نعود الى لوحة القص الديناميكي مربع modifier- function ونعدل المتواجد سابقا الى عامل التكبير او التنقيص للقص الديناميكي ليتساوي مع القص الستاتيكي. ندخل معادلات المطلوبة للحساب مع القص الديناميكي وليس الستاتيكي
يعني لم يعد يهمنا من التحليل الديناميكي سوى حساب التشوهات والإنتقالات الكبيرة الحقيقية للتأكد من ان المنشأ يحقق شروط الانزياحات الطابقية او يجب اجراء تحليل p - Delta الذي يضيف عزوم واجهادات جديدة على عناصر المنشأ من اطارات وجدران.


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 أغسطس 2014)

عند حساب قوه القص القاعدى ببرنامج الايتابس او شيتات اكسل للزملاء المهندسين فى المنتدى فانه يمكننا رسم response spectrum curve بالاستعانه ببرنامج م السيد الشيخ واستخدامه فى التحليل الديناميكى للمنشا وهذا يعنى ان جميع البيانات المدخله عن حاله الزلزال يمكن عمل لها منحنى زلزالى حقيقى وواقعى لكل المدخلات التى تعرض لها المبنى واستخدام هذا المنحنى الواقعى فى التحليل الديناميكى .
السؤال هذه البيانات المطلوب ادخالها فى برنامج الايتابس او الساب
number of out put time steps= ???هل تعتمد على T
output time step size = ??? كيف يتم تحديدها ؟؟؟ او يتم فرضها مثلا 0.002


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 أغسطس 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> عند حساب قوه القص القاعدى ببرنامج الايتابس او شيتات اكسل للزملاء المهندسين فى المنتدى فانه يمكننا رسم response spectrum curve بالاستعانه ببرنامج م السيد الشيخ واستخدامه فى التحليل الديناميكى للمنشا وهذا يعنى ان جميع البيانات المدخله عن حاله الزلزال يمكن عمل لها منحنى زلزالى حقيقى وواقعى لكل المدخلات التى تعرض لها المبنى واستخدام هذا المنحنى الواقعى فى التحليل الديناميكى .
> السؤال هذه البيانات المطلوب ادخالها فى برنامج الايتابس او الساب
> number of out put time steps= ???هل تعتمد على T
> output time step size = ??? كيف يتم تحديدها ؟؟؟ او يتم فرضها مثلا 0.002


 -----------------------------------

- بعد رسم منحني الطيف الزلزالي وفق الثوابت المعطاة ويمثل محور x الدور T للزلزال مع محور يمثل تسارع الزلزال a
- نحسب الدور الديناميكي TD للمبنى من المعالة 2 في اللكود
ومن المنحني ندخل الدور الديناميكي للمبنى TD على محور x ونجد مايقابله على المحور y وهو العجلة الزلزالية a ( التسارع ) للمبني , ثم نحسب القص الديناميكي بقانون : F = M*a = W/g*a

- بالنسبة للبرامج يمكن اختيار منحيات الطيف جاهزة مرسومة وفق الكودات الأجنبية او ادخال يدوي وفق الكود المصري وغيره بعد ادخال نقاط احداثيات تغير الدور مع التسارع a للزلزال ، وادخال ثوابت العجلة الأرضية Cv , Ca - يقوم البرنامج بحساب الدور الديناميكي والقص القاعدي الديناميكي


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 أغسطس 2014)

عجلة الزلزال # عجلة المنشأ
بسبب وجود Damping ,stiffness
في حالة 
Damping = 0
stiffness = inf
يمكن القول ان عجلة الزلزال = عجلة المنشا

كما يجب التنوية علي ان هناك 3 انواع من العجلات
عجلة الزلزال المسجلة بواسطة مركز الرصد
عجلة حركة المنشأ الحقيقية
العجلة الزائفة التي يتحرك بها المنشأ

يوجد شرح بالمنتدي ولكن لم يكتمل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t415906.html


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 أغسطس 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> - ويمكن الذهاب الى التحليل الديناميكي التاريخي المتغير مع الزمن (التسجيلات الزمنية للزلزال ) Time History والإستعانة بمنحني زلازالي حقيقي حدث في السابق مثل زلازال تركيا – اليابان – الكسنترو وغيره.ورسمه كمنحني للتحليل الديناميكي ....عندى سؤال ؟؟؟
> عند حساب قوه القص القاعدى ببرنامج الايتابس او شيتات اكسل للزملاء المهندسين فى المنتدى فانه يمكننا رسم response spectrum curve بالاستعانه ببرنامج م السيد الشيخ واستخدامه فى التحليل الديناميكى للمنشا وهذا يعنى ان جميع البيانات المدخله عن حاله الزلزال يمكن عمل لها منحنى زلزالى حقيقى وواقعى لكل المدخلات التى تعرض لها المبنى واستخدام هذا المنحنى الواقعى فى التحليل الديناميكى .
> منحني ال RS معطي بالكود وهو ناتج عن تجميع زلازل كثيره وترتيبها احصائيا حسب نسبة الحدوث وحساب ال RS لجميع الزلازل الخاصه بالزلزال التصميمي (الحالة الحديه) نسبة حدوثه 10% خلال 50 سنه ثم عمل منحني جديد يشمل جميع تلك المنحنيات بطريقة احصائيه
> *تقع المشكله الاكبر في عدم امكانية عمل Modeling للمنشأ 100% .. بمعني هل تقوم بعمل حوائط المباني في البرنامج .. لا ومع ذلك تأثيرها كبير علي المنشأ وقد انهارت منشآت بالفعل بسبب عدم الاحتياط في ذلك*
> ...


_______________________________


----------



## محمد السعيد على (7 أغسطس 2014)

كل الشكر ل د . م يوسف حميضه والمهندس اسامه _ اسامه جزاهم الله خيرا
يوجد موقع على النت peer.berkeley.edu يمكن منه تنزيل ملف لهزه ارضيه لجميع الزلازل فى العالم ولايوجد اى شىء عن مصر فهل يوجد :
منحني ال RS معطي بالكود وهو ناتج عن تجميع زلازل كثيره وترتيبها احصائيا حسب نسبة الحدوث وحساب ال RS لجميع الزلازل الخاصه بالزلزال التصميمي (الحالة الحديه) نسبة حدوثه 10% خلال 50 سنه ثم عمل منحني جديد يشمل جميع تلك المنحنيات بطريقة احصائيه ؟؟ تحياتى


----------



## tarek elattar (7 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا القدير الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة اعتذر لحضرتك عن عدم متابعتى للموضوع اليومين السابقين نظرا لظروف خاصة
ومتابعة للموضوع 
المحاضرات التى بحوزتى اعانى منها سوء التنظيم وتداخل المعلومات مع اهميتها والحمد لله بحكم تخصص حضرتك نحاول الاستفادة
واستكمالا للمحاضرات
طيف التجاوب المرن /يعتمد على المدينة ونوع التربة لان التربة هتعمل reduction لعجلة الزلزال
طيف التجاوب المرن/يعتمد فقط على الممطولية الهندسية ويفترض ان مادة المنشأ مرنة ويعطى عجلة مرنة وتستخدم فى تصميم المنشأ بقوة 
تصميمية كبيرة وازاحة صغيرة نسبيا وبالتالى تشتيت القوة يكون عن طريق القوة وليس عن طريق الازاحة 

طيف التجاوب التصميمى /هو طيف التجاوب المرن ولكن بscale اقل ونحصل على عجلة صغيرة
عجلة طيف التجاوب التصميمى = عجلة طيف التجاوب المرن مقسوما على R
R /تعبر عن درجة السماحية للازاحة فى المنشأ
انتظر التعيق والتوضيح استاذنا وما هى ممطولية المادة وماهى الممطولية الهندسية 
هل طيف التجاوب استاتيكى ام ديناميكى ام ان التحليل الاستاتيكى والديناميكى لكل منهما منحنى طيف تجاوب


----------



## tarek elattar (7 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> عجلة الزلزال # عجلة المنشأ
> بسبب وجود damping ,stiffness
> في حالة
> damping = 0
> ...


السلام عليكم
معذرة اتعشم من حضرتك بصورة مختصرة بعد ادخال قيمة r للموديل عن طريق الكود الاوربى المنحنى الثانى وكذلك حساب t ثم ادخالها 
لم افهم من الشروحات كيف اختبر صحة الحل وكيف استخدم بعد ذلك ولماذا لم ادخل قيمة t اساسا من قانون رايلى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا القدير الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة اعتذر لحضرتك عن عدم متابعتى للموضوع اليومين السابقين نظرا لظروف خاصة
> ومتابعة للموضوع
> المحاضرات التى بحوزتى اعانى منها سوء التنظيم وتداخل المعلومات مع اهميتها والحمد لله بحكم تخصص حضرتك نحاول الاستفادة
> ...


--------------------------------------------

- تتغير عجلة الزلزال وموجاته وسرعة انتشاره في الأرض وفق نوعية تربة الموقع صخرية او ترابية وقد تتصاعف العجلة في الترب الرخوة والمائية
لذلك يجب تصعيد العجلة الزلزالية بعامل نوع التربة s يؤخذ من جداول الكود 

- طيف الإستجابة المرن هو فقط في المجال المرن للمادة ولا يأخذ عامل المطاوعة R للمادة بعين الإعتبار وتكون العجلة الزلزالية كبيرة مما يودي الى مقدار قوى قص كبيرة وانزباحات صغيرة فيى المجال المرن يعني الجملة المقاومة للزلازل يجب ان تصمم لتقاوم كامل مقدار قوة القص القاعدي لكن عندما نستعمل منحني الطيف اللا مرن نصمم من اجل المنحي الذي يعطينا مقدار القص التصميمي في مجال اللدونة
كمثال: نفرض قوة قص منحني مرن = 100 طن في تصميم الطيف المرن نصمم على كامل قوة القص 100طن ونحصل على انتقال افقي =3سم 
في التصمم لامرن ليكن R = 4.5 ومنه طن Vd= 100/4.5= 22.2 القص القاعدي وانتقال افقي = 5 سم لاحظ قوة القص صغيرة وانتقال كبير
هذا معنى شتتنا القوه عن طريق انزياح افقي كبير

- عامل المطاوعة R هو الذي يحدد مقدار السماحية وتخفيض القص القاعدي حيث . لدونة V / مرونة R = V 
- الممطولية هي المطاوعة والهندسية هي صفات المادة الهندسية ومعرفة حد المرونة للمادة و معرفة نقطة الخضوع *Yield Point وبعدها مجال التلدن و رسم منحني الآنفعال مع الاجهاد*

- السلوك الستاتيكي يعتبر العلاقة بين الأفعال والانتقالات خطية اي يبقى سلوك المادة في المجال المرن
ويمكن اعتبار التحليل الستاتيكي قوة زلزالية مطبقة على منشأ ستاتيكيا- يعني نحن نحسب القص القاعدي بطريقة زلزالية ثم نحولها الى قوى ستاتيكية افقية مركزة على المنشأ في مستوي الطوابق
- في التحليل الديناميكي يعتمد على التأثير الحركي للحمولات المطبقة
والتي تتغير مع الزم في الشدة وزمن التطبيق
- يعني في الديناميكي يمكن اعتبار الزلزال قوة ديناميكية مطبقة على المنشأ
ومن هناء جائ شرط اللكود القص الديناميكي لايجب ان يزيد عن القص الستاتيكي
لأن القوة الزلزالية متساوية ومأخذوة من نفس منحي الطيف اما ان تحسب الجهود وانتقالات بالتجليل الستاتيكي او الديناميكي يعطيها في مجال اللدونة وتكون اكبر قيمة ودقة من الستاتيكي .

تكون العلاقة خطية في المجال المرن وثم تتغير الى لاخطية عند البدء بدخول مرحلة اللدنة اللاخطية ويبدأ تشكل المفاصل اللدنة

انظر تغير منحني الطيف وتزايد العجلة الزلزالية مع تغير صفات وتحمل التربة اسفل المنشأ قد تتضاعف العجلة حتى مرتان


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 أغسطس 2014)

الاستاذ الفاضل د. م يوسف حميضه نشكركم على متابعتكم للموضوع وزادكم الله من علمه وفضله عليكم على معلوماتكم القيمه 
بالنسبه لطيف الاستجابه - طيف الإستجابة يعطي تحليل ديناميكي جيد ويفي بالحاجة بالنسبة للأبنية الغير منتظمة وثوابته قريبة من الزلازل الطبيعي لكن *قيمة العجلة الأرضية المحددة للمناطق قد تكون مغايرة للواقع الزلزالي ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟

**التحليل الديناميكى يمكن الذهاب الى التحليل الديناميكي التاريخي المتغير مع الزمن (التسجيلات الزمنية للزلزال ) Time History والإستعانة بمنحني زلازالي حقيقي حدث في السابق مثل زلازال تركيا – اليابان – الكسنترو وغيره.ورسمه كمنحني للتحليل الديناميكي هل نستخدم اى منحنى من هذه المنحنيات فى مصر مثلا رغم الاختلاف فى قوه الزلزال .
ارفق لكم صوره لتسجيلات زمنيه لزلزال فى تركيا : هل يصلح لاى دوله عربيه لعدم وجود تسجيل للهزات الارضيه فى الدول العربيه . وهل نعتمد على هذه النتائج فى الحل الديناميكى . 
السؤال الثانى فى نفس الصوره : نحن نستخدم normal + parallel فى مدخلات التحليل الديناميكى ..ماذا نفعل مع verticall ؟؟؟؟
فى الصوره استمر زمن الزلزال تقريبا 27 ثانيه وكانت الفتره الزمنيه لتسجيل الزلزال = 0.005 فهل نضع 
number of output time steps = 27/ 0.005 =5400 تحياتى
*


----------



## tarek elattar (8 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> --------------------------------------------
> 
> - تتغير عجلة الزلزال وموجاته وسرعة انتشاره في الأرض وفق نوعية تربة الموقع صخرية او ترابية وقد تتصاعف العجلة في الترب الرخوة والمائية
> لذلك يجب تصعيد العجلة الزلزالية بعامل نوع التربة s يؤخذ من جداول الكود
> ...



جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## tarek elattar (8 أغسطس 2014)

االاستاذ القدير د م يوسف حميضة
بدأ موضوع الزلازل يتضح شيئا فشيئا لى بفضل الله ثم بفضل تواضعكم
ومتابعة
يتم اولا الحصول على العجلة الزلزالية المتوقعة لمدينة ما عن طريق sesimic maps
بعد ذلك نستخدم المعامل s لتحديد العجلة الزلزالية للتربة بحسب نوعها ag
بعد ذلك نستخدم الحل الاستاتيكى لمعرفة قوة القص القاعدى
بعد ذلك نستخدم الحل الديناميكى بعد مقارنته بالحل الستاتيكى لنعرف من الحل الديناميكى الاجهادات والازاحات ونستخرج كل ما نحتاجه للتصميم
هذا ما فهمته برجاء التعليق


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> االاستاذ القدير د م يوسف حميضة
> بدأ موضوع الزلازل يتضح شيئا فشيئا لى بفضل الله ثم بفضل تواضعكم
> ومتابعة
> يتم اولا الحصول على العجلة الزلزالية المتوقعة لمدينة ما عن طريق sesimic maps
> ...


------------------------------------------
- اذا كان المنشأ منتظما ويحقق شروط الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية فلا داعي للتحليل الديناميكي
نوجد القص من دستور القص القاعدي كما جاء في اللكود

- اذا كان البناء لايحقق شروط الإنتظام فيجب اجراء التحليل الديناميكي ويفضل عن طريق الحاسب
شرط الكود ان لايزيد الديناميكي عن الستاتيكي وللسهولة نحسب القص الستاتيكي والديناميكي ولهم نفس الثوابت في العجلة الأرضية وخواص التربة ثم نوجد النسبة بينهما ونعدل الديناميكي حتي يساوي الستاتيكي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 أغسطس 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل د. م يوسف حميضه نشكركم على متابعتكم للموضوع وزادكم الله من علمه وفضله عليكم على معلوماتكم القيمه
> بالنسبه لطيف الاستجابه - طيف الإستجابة يعطي تحليل ديناميكي جيد ويفي بالحاجة بالنسبة للأبنية الغير منتظمة وثوابته قريبة من الزلازل الطبيعي لكن *قيمة العجلة الأرضية المحددة للمناطق قد تكون مغايرة للواقع الزلزالي ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> **التحليل الديناميكى يمكن الذهاب الى التحليل الديناميكي التاريخي المتغير مع الزمن (التسجيلات الزمنية للزلزال ) Time History والإستعانة بمنحني زلازالي حقيقي حدث في السابق مثل زلازال تركيا – اليابان – الكسنترو وغيره.ورسمه كمنحني للتحليل الديناميكي هل نستخدم اى منحنى من هذه المنحنيات فى مصر مثلا رغم الاختلاف فى قوه الزلزال .
> ...


----------------------------------

*من اجل الخطواط الزمنية او القفزات الزمنية - **time steps*
*ينفذ التحليل الزمني على مراحل حيث يحدد فيها عدد الخطوات الزمنية*
*يساوي مجموعها الفترة الزمنية للزلزال يفضل ان تساوي 0.1 من قيمة الدور لأعلى نمط اهتزاز*
*number of output time steps**= زمن الزلزال / الفترة الزمنية*
*- ندخل احداثيات تابع الزلزال الزمن مع القيمة ، مرة في الآتجاه الأفقي 1 ومرة ثانية في الآتجاه الرأسي 2 ( الشاقولي)*


----------



## tarek elattar (9 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم*
استاذنا الدكتور يوسف حميضة
ذكر الطالب كاتب المحاضرة ان t التى هى فترة الذبذبة للمنشأ تعتمد على الممطولية الهندسية للمنشأ وعلى الممطولية للمادة
وذكر ان الممطولية الهندسية للمنشأ تعتمد على الارتفاع
اما ممطولية المادة فتعتمد على اشياء كثيرة
فما تفسير حضرتك لهذا المفهوم والتى اشعر ان الطالب المشكور بالطبع لم يحسن الكتابة فيها نقلا عن المحاضر دكتورنا غنييم
*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم*
> استاذنا الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> ذكر الطالب كاتب المحاضرة ان t التى هى فترة الذبذبة للمنشأ تعتمد على الممطولية الهندسية للمنشأ وعلى الممطولية للمادة
> وذكر ان الممطولية الهندسية للمنشأ تعتمد على الارتفاع
> ...


------------------------------
- في الكود الزلزالي لا يوجد تعريف لمصطلح اسمه الممطولية الهندسية لشكل البناء
1- لكن يوجد يزداد الدور t كلما زدات الممطولية للبناء ( المطاوعة )
2- يزداد الدور t كلما زاد ارتفاع البناء وعدد الطوابق( نفس المفهوم زادت المطاوعة) حيث: T = 0.1 n حيث n يساوي عدد الطوابق للبناء.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ------------------------------
> - في الكود الزلزالي لا يوجد تعريف لمصطلح اسمه الممطولية الهندسية لشكل البناء
> 1- لكن يوجد يزداد الدور t كلما زدات الممطولية للبناء ( المطاوعة )
> 2- يزداد الدور t كلما زاد ارتفاع البناء وعدد الطوابق( نفس المفهوم زادت المطاوعة) حيث: T = 0.1 n حيث n يساوي عدد الطوابق للبناء.


3- لذلك ربط الممطولية الهندسىية بارتفاع البناء تعريف غير كامل
ميثال : نفرض لدينا بناء ارتفاعه 12 طابق وجملته المقاومة للزلازل جدران قصية - ولدينا بناء أخر مجاور ارتفاعه 9 طوابق وجملته القصية اطارات مقاومة للعززم 
- اي بناء تكون مطاوعته اكبر ودوره t اكبر وقوة القص V أصغر: حتما هو البناء الذي جملته الزلزالية اطارات مقاومة للعزوم مع ان ارتفاعه اقل.


----------



## tarek elattar (10 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذنا القدير شكرا الف الف الف شكر
ونتابع


----------



## tarek elattar (10 أغسطس 2014)

استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
وردت هذه الجمل فى كتابة الطالب المشكور ولكن لا استطيع استخراج المعلومة الواضحة منها

اسوا قطاع يشيل عزم انحناء القطاع الدائرى
احسن قطاع فى ال confiment القطاع الدائرى
لا يجوز استخدام معادلات حساب T فىكود الاحمال ولكن تحسب من الكمبيوترمن البرامج Tcr
استخدام Tcr هيعطى T كبيرة وعجلة قليلة وبالتالى قوة زلزال قليلة ولكن زاد عندى PDelta efect


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> وردت هذه الجمل فى كتابة الطالب المشكور ولكن لا استطيع استخراج المعلومة الواضحة منها
> 
> اسوا قطاع يشيل عزم انحناء القطاع الدائرى
> ...


------------------------------------


- شكل الأتاري في المقطع الدائري هي حلقية ومغلقة وتعطي اجهاد حلقي جانبي اكبر من الأتاري المستطيلة
- طبعا المقطع المستطيل يتحمل عزم اكبر حيث يتوضع التسليح الرئيسي عند ابعد ليف مشدود بينما الدائري معظم التسليح في المنطقة المحايدة
- يمكن استعمال T الدور من الكود في حساب القص القاعدي ولكن يجب اخذ 
كون المقطع متشقق بعين الآعتبار عند حساب الجهود والانزياحات حيث تؤخذ العطالة Icr بدلا من I 
- طبعا عند تخفيض العطالة ستنقص الصلابة وتزداد الانزياحات الطابقية والكلية وتزداد الجهود الناتجة من تطبيق التحليل PDelta efect​
​-


----------



## محمد السعيد على (11 أغسطس 2014)

*التحليل الديناميكى يمكن الذهاب الى التحليل الديناميكي التاريخي المتغير مع الزمن (التسجيلات الزمنية للزلزال ) Time History والإستعانة بمنحني زلازالي حقيقي حدث في السابق مثل زلازال تركيا – اليابان – الكسنترو وغيره.ورسمه كمنحني للتحليل الديناميكي هل نستخدم اى منحنى من هذه المنحنيات فى مصر مثلا رغم الاختلاف فى قوه الزلزال .
ارفق لكم صوره لتسجيلات زمنيه لزلزال فى تركيا : هل يصلح لاى دوله عربيه لعدم وجود تسجيل للهزات الارضيه فى الدول العربيه . وهل نعتمد على هذه النتائج فى الحل الديناميكى . 
السؤال الثانى فى نفس الصوره : نحن نستخدم normal + parallel فى مدخلات التحليل الديناميكى ..ماذا نفعل مع verticall ؟؟؟؟
فى الصوره استمر زمن الزلزال تقريبا 27 ثانيه وكانت الفتره الزمنيه لتسجيل الزلزال = 0.005 فهل نضع 
number of output time steps = 27/ 0.005 =5400 تحياتى
مشاهدة المرفق 101304*[/QUOTE]
*الاجابه للمهندس الاستشارى : م اسامه نواره*
سؤال يتكرر دائما فى الزلازل : هو ليه لما بندرس تأثير الزلازل على المبنى بنوجه للمبنى عدد قوتيين متساويتتن فى الاتجاه الافقى X & Y ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وكذلك يتعرض المبنى لقوة ثالثه رأسيه 
ولكن بالنسبه للقوتيين الافقيتين لاتختلف قيمهم باختلاف الابعاد الا...فقيه للمبنى أو شكل المبنى ؟؟؟ ياترى ماهو السبب لثبات قيمة هاتين القوتيين ؟؟
الاجابه :
عند حدوث الزلزال فى باطن الارض فيتولد ثلاث قوى عند الفالق الذى يحدث عنده الزلزال هذه القوى الثلاث عباره عن :-
1- قوة موازيه للفالق نفسه (وهذه قوه أفقيه )
2- قوة عموديه على الفالق (وهذه قوه أفقيه )
3- قوة رأسيه (فى الاتجاه الرأسى )
لذلك عند دراستنا لتأثير الزلازل على المبنى نأخذ عدد 2 قوه أفقيه متساويه الاولى فى اتجاه X والاخرى عموديه عليها فى اتجاه Y والثالثه فى الاتجاه الرأسى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (12 أغسطس 2014)

يعتمد التحليل الديناميكى للمنشا على الجساءه والكتله . والكتله هى العامل الاكثر تاثيرا فى نتائج التحليل الديناميكى . ولكن هذه الكتله تتاثر بقطاعات عناصر المنشا وزياده هذه القطاعات يؤثر على natural period وكذلك natural frequency والمعادلات الرياضيه تثبت ذلك .
الشىء الاخر يجب مشاركه 90 % من الكتله تساهم فى MODE SHAPE . لازم قيمه القص القاعدى من الحل الاستاتيكى والذى يعتمد على الجساءه مساويا لقيمه القص التى احصل عليها والذى يعتمد على الجساءه والكتله .والشىء الاخر يجب التحقق من NATURAL PERIOD من التحليل الديناميكى وتتوافق مع حاله من التحليل الديناميكى . والخلط بين RESPOONSE SPECTRUM METHOD وTIME 
HISTORY METHOD مع عامل التكبير SCALE FACTOR ..نتمنى توضيح الامور من الاساتذه الافاضل ...تحياتى


----------



## tarek elattar (12 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذنا القدير يوسف حميضة متابعة للعبارات الواردة والتى نحتاج توضيحها من حضرتك تفضلا
اى حائط قص يتحول الى عمود بعد عدد من الدوار يكون خطر كبير جدا على الحائط
اسوأ قطاع لحائط القص هو المستطيل
كل ما زودنا مساحة الجزء المضغوط فى حائط القص كان هذا افضل فى كفاءة الحائط
الفائدة الاساسية للبلاطات تقللbuckling فى حائط القص فى منطقة الضغط وتركز قوة الزلزال
برجاء التوضيح


----------



## tarek elattar (12 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ------------------------------------
> 
> 
> - شكل الأتاري في المقطع الدائري هي حلقية ومغلقة وتعطي اجهاد حلقي جانبي اكبر من الأتاري المستطيلة
> ...



نعم اعتبار Icr سيحقق المطلوب عند حساب T من الكود
ولكن كيف ننفذ ما المح اليه الدكتور غنييم باستخراج من البرامج Tcr


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 أغسطس 2014)

سامحوني لقة مشاركتي حيث ان الانترنت لا يعمل عندي
اود ان اطرح الكثير من الاراء والمناقشات لافادة اخواني
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 أغسطس 2014)

بخصوص موضوع Time period
الاصل فيه هو المعادلة اليدوية لانها بلا شك قائمة علي ابحاث حقيقية اي ان المنشأ هنا حقيقي لا ينقصه شيء
لكن في البرامج لا يتم توصيف كل شيء مثل السلالم وحوائط الطوب وتداخلها مع المبني ...الخ
لذلك يظل الاعتماد الكلي علي المعادلة اليدوية
الصورة من احد الابحاث:


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> وردت هذه الجمل فى كتابة الطالب المشكور ولكن لا استطيع استخراج المعلومة الواضحة منها
> 
> اسوا قطاع يشيل عزم انحناء القطاع الدائرى
> ...



اسمح لي استاذنا الفاضل ان اشارك معك في الرد علي هذا السؤال :
--------------------------------------------
يرجي ترقيم الاسئلة ووضعها بشكل اكثر ترتيبا
--------------------------------------------
1- بخصوص العزم في القطاع الدائري سبب ذلك
من المعلوم عن نظرية Ultimate Limit State في حالة الانحناء هو فرض حدوث انهيار بالخرسانه عند انفعال = 0.003
بمعني اي نقطة تصل الي هذا الانفعال في القطاع سيكون بذلك قد حدث انهيار بالقطاع
انظر الي الصورة : الملاحظ عند وصول النقطة الحمراء الي الانفعال المقابل سيكون بذلك حدث انهيار ويقابل ذلك وصول نقطه واحده في القطاع الي الاجهادات القصوي (العزم المقاوم)




لاحظ ايضا صورة لقطاع مثلث الشكل




ولكن انظر الي تطبيق ذلك علي قطاع مستطيل
لاحظ وجود كامل عرض القطاع معرض لـ الاجهادات القصوي المقاومة (العزم المقاوم)




ايضا لاحظ قطاع T
نجد ان العرض كبير ... لذلك غالبا يكون هذا القطاع SAFE دائما جهة الضغط





هنا صورة توضح مقاومة قطاع مستطيل وقطاع دائري بكانات Spiral


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> وردت هذه الجمل فى كتابة الطالب المشكور ولكن لا استطيع استخراج المعلومة الواضحة منها
> 
> اسوا قطاع يشيل عزم انحناء القطاع الدائرى
> ...


نتابع
2- احسن قطاع في Confinement هو القطاع الدائري

لفهم ذلك علينا ان نفهم ما المقصود ب Confinement أولاً
هو تقييد القطاع في الحركة العرضية الناتجة من نسبة بواسون (عن طريق الكانات) ادي ذلك الي رد فعل الكانات العكسي بالضغط علي القطاع لمقاومة تفلطحة او انفلاجه

ولفهم ذلك

لاحظ في اي فيديو علي اليوتيوب لمنشأ متعرض لزلزال تساقط الغطاء الخرساني للأعمده بصورة سريعة بينما يظل خرسانة قلب العمود كما هي
هذا هو الفرق بين Confined concrete and UN-confined Concrete
Cover = un-confiend
core = confined
بما ان الخرسانه المستخدمة واحده (نفس المقاومة) 
اذن كان يجب انهيار قلب العمود ايضا
ولكن
وجود الكانات -وهي العنصر الرئيسي في التحزيم Confinement- ادي الي تحسين سلوك الخرسانه
المقصود بتحسن الخرسانه هو تحسن بعض الشيء في المقاومة وتحسن كبير في الممطولية
وكما قلنا ان الممطولية هي قابلية العنصر للتشوة بعد حدوث الYield دون حدوث انهيار
لذلك ظل قلب العمود يتشوة ويتشكل دون حدوث انهيار
وهذا هو سر مقاومة الخرسانة للزلازل اي Confinement




الان بعد ما فهمنا ال Confinement نسأل هل التحزيم ثابت في القطاع ؟
هل كل خرسانه Confined؟ 
كيف نحصل علي هذا السلوك الرائع؟؟

ولاجابة هذا السؤال علينا النظر للآتي:
لدينا عمود دائري وعمود مستطيل بدون كانات
طبقنا حمل رأسي علي العمودين
كيف يكون التشكل العرضي لهما طبقا لنسبة بواسون ؟
سنجدة مستطيل داخل مستطيل ودائرة داخل دائرة
الدائرة الاولي هي بقطر العمود الجديد والثانية -من الداخل- هي العمود في الحالة الاصلية
اذن تولدت قوي عرضية من داخل مركز القطاع لتزيح القطاع الي الخارج
وهذا هو الحمل المطبق علي الكانة




وبعد حل هذه المسألة انشائيا ستتخذ الكانة الشكل الآتي:




وعندما تقوم بعكس رد فعل الكانه علي خرسانة قلب العمود

ستجد الآتي




لاحظ في الصورة السابقة وجود بعض المناطق الغير محزمة كليا في القطاع المربع
بسبب ان الازاحة كبيره في منتصف بحر الكانة كما في الصورة السابقة

ولأن الازاحة كبيره في منتصف بحر الكانة في الصورة قبل السابقة
قمنا بوضع Link Member كما في الخزانات
فأصبح الازاحة اقل من الاولي



وبالطبع هكذا الحال بالنسبة للقطاع المستطيل أو اي شكل هندسي آخر

لكن
في حالة القطاع الدائري نجد أنه الوحيد فقط الذي يعمل تحزيم لجميع النقاط في آن واحد بنفس المقدار مع تولد اجهاد وحيد في الكانة وهو الشد
لذلك نجد كل ما هو داخل الكانة (قلب العمود) محزم كلياً
بعكس المربع والمستطيل ستجد ان بعض المناطق داخل الكانة لم تحزم كلياً مثل القطاع الدائري

ولذلك هل تذكر في منهج الخزانات .. لماذا لم نقم بوضع Top Horizontal Beam !
وعندما تكون Top HZ beam كبيرة البحر كنا نستخدم TIE
هو لنفس السبب السابق

نتيجة لما سبق
لاحظ سلوك عمود Spiral مع عمود مربع 
لاحظ قابلية التشكل = الممطولية




لاحظ السلوك اثناء وبعد الزلزال


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا القدير يوسف حميضة متابعة للعبارات الواردة والتى نحتاج توضيحها من حضرتك تفضلا
> اى حائط قص يتحول الى عمود بعد عدد من الدوار يكون خطر كبير جدا على الحائط
> اسوأ قطاع لحائط القص هو المستطيل
> كل ما زودنا مساحة الجزء المضغوط فى حائط القص كان هذا افضل فى كفاءة الحائط
> ...


--------------------------------------


- جدران القص في المسقط الأفقي ذات الشكل t u او كور - نواة افضل من شكل جدار مستطيل دون اجنحة
- في االاهتزاز يصبح وضع الجدار يشابه وضع العامود حيث البلاطة الصلبة تعمل كديافرامات وتحول القص وتركزه في الجدران
- البلاطات اثناء الزلزال تعمل كمساند جانبية تمنع الجدار من التحنيب


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> نعم اعتبار Icr سيحقق المطلوب عند حساب T من الكود
> ولكن كيف ننفذ ما المح اليه الدكتور غنييم باستخراج من البرامج Tcr


------------------------------------------------------------


- اثناء الزلزال يتشقق المقطع لتناوب دورات الآهتزاز والقوة المطبقة عليه ويجب اعتبار عزم العطالة المخفض Icr عوضا عن Ig
- Tcr تعني حساب الدور T في حال المقطع متشقق لعناصر الجملة الانشائية الزلزالي
- الكودات اعطت عوامل تخفيض للعناصر المضغوطة والمشدودة مثل: 
Ic= 0.7 Ib=0.35 Iw = 0.5
- من البرنامج من لوحة التعريف modifier للعنصر ادخل مربع التخفيض واكتب من اجل العامود و الجيزان والجسور
- ولدقة التصميم يمكن التحقق من العنصر المتشقق وتخفيضه
- اطلب لوحة الإحهادات وستجد الاجهاد الفعلي في الشد والضغط قارنها بالاجهاد المسموح ومنها تعرف المتشقق


----------



## anass81 (13 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم

موضوع يستحق التثبيت لما فيه من نقاشات مميزة


----------



## usama_usama2003 (13 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> وردت هذه الجمل فى كتابة الطالب المشكور ولكن لا استطيع استخراج المعلومة الواضحة منها
> 
> اسوا قطاع يشيل عزم انحناء القطاع الدائرى
> ...



بخصوص السؤال رقم 3
راجع المشاركه السابقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t445687-7.html#post3207197

وبالرجوع للكود المصري نجد الآتي








وبالرجوع للمحلق نجد ان معادلة حساب Time Period هي المعادلة اليدوية او استخراجها من التحليل الدينامكي بالبرامج بشرط الا تزيد عن 1.2 المعادلة الاستاتيكية اي انها مقيدة بالمعادلة اليدوية والقص الاستاتيكي
بمعني انه ان الكود اهمل Period من التحليل باستخدام البرامج
وهذا ما فسرة الوارد بالمشاركة السابقة اعلاه


----------



## usama_usama2003 (13 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> وردت هذه الجمل فى كتابة الطالب المشكور ولكن لا استطيع استخراج المعلومة الواضحة منها
> 
> اسوا قطاع يشيل عزم انحناء القطاع الدائرى
> ...



بخصوص السؤال الرابع :
من المعروف ان Time Period تتناسب عكسيا مع Stiffness
وعند تطبيق شروط الكود من عمل Modification لجساءة العناصر




نجد أن الجساءات قد تم تقليلها بنسب مختلفة
ومعني ان الجساءة تم تقليلها
اذن
Time period يجب ان تزيد
لاننا قلنا كما سبق انهما يتناسبان عكسيا





بفرض اننا نتلكم عن برج وهو ما يهمنا في الزلازل 
اي ان Time period كبيره
نلاحظ من الصورة ان Tcr يقابلها عجلة صغيره
وكما قلنا سابقا ان الجساءة قلت ==> اذن يقابها ازاحة افقية كبيره
وبالتالي زاد تأثير ال P-delta


----------



## tarek elattar (13 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
اولا اتوجه بالشكر للسادة المشرفين على تثبيت الموضوع
ثانيا سعدت جدا بالمشاركة الفعالة من المهندس اسامة اسامة واتمنى منه المزيد احتسابا للاجر عند الله واتمنى من الاساتذة الاخرين المشاركة مثل حضرتك
ومتابعة مع الاستاذ القدير الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
1- عند التصميم لابد من التاكد من ان مقاومة القطاع للعزوم MR اكبر من Mult
2- لايجوز استخدام مساعدات التصميم المتاحة لكون هذه المساعدات قائمة على افتراضات غير متحققة
3- لايجاد مقاومة القطاع يتم اللجوء الى ما يعرف بتوافق الانفعالات واتزان القوى
برجاء التوضيح تفضلا من الاستاذ الدكتور وطامعا مشاركة الزملاء


----------



## محمد السعيد على (13 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بخصوص السؤال رقم 3
> راجع المشاركه السابقة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t445687-7.html#post3207197
> 
> ...


*كل الشكر للمهندس اسامه *
كيف يتم زياده قوه القص بطريقه طيف التجاوب وطريقه الهزه التاريخيه ..؟
وبالرجوع للمحلق نجد ان معادلة حساب Time Period هي المعادلة اليدوية او استخراجها من التحليل الدينامكي بالبرامج بشرط الا تزيد عن 1.2 المعادلة الاستاتيكية اي انها مقيدة بالمعادلة اليدوية والقص الاستاتيكي . *السؤال هنا اذا زادت ماذانفعل ؟؟*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (13 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> نتابع
> 2- احسن قطاع في Confinement هو القطاع الدائري
> 
> لفهم ذلك علينا ان نفهم ما المقصود ب Confinement أولاً
> ...





درجة التحزيم طبقا للكانات


----------



## usama_usama2003 (13 أغسطس 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *كل الشكر للمهندس اسامه *
> كيف يتم زياده قوه القص بطريقه طيف التجاوب وطريقه الهزه التاريخيه ..؟
> وبالرجوع للمحلق نجد ان معادلة حساب Time Period هي المعادلة اليدوية او استخراجها من التحليل الدينامكي بالبرامج بشرط الا تزيد عن 1.2 المعادلة الاستاتيكية اي انها مقيدة بالمعادلة اليدوية والقص الاستاتيكي . *السؤال هنا اذا زادت ماذانفعل ؟؟*



كيفية زيادة قوي القص عن طريق تعديل Scale factor




اذا زادت Period المحسوبة من التحليل الديناميكي بالبرامج عن 1.2 × Period الاستاتيكية
يكون الاعتماد علي
T = 1.2 × static period
وهي التي تحسب بها قيمة Base shear
ثم عمل Scaling

*ولكني لا اميل لهذا الرأي كون الكود -والله اعلم- يفرض ان المنشأ موصف توصيفا كاملا وهو ما لم يحدث طبقا لما هو مذكور بالمشاركات السابقة


----------



## kiloNewton (14 أغسطس 2014)

اى حائط قص يتحول الى عمود بعد عدد من الدوار يكون خطر كبير جدا على الحائط

يا ريت الدكتور و الاخ اسامة يوضحوا هذه النقطة و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اتوجه بالشكر للسادة المشرفين على تثبيت الموضوع
> ثانيا سعدت جدا بالمشاركة الفعالة من المهندس اسامة اسامة واتمنى منه المزيد احتسابا للاجر عند الله واتمنى من الاساتذة الاخرين المشاركة مثل حضرتك
> ومتابعة مع الاستاذ القدير الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------

1- عند تصميم المقطع وايجاد مقطع التسليح اللازم للجدار يجب ان يكون العزم MR المقاوم للمقطع اكبر من عزم Mu المتواجد  الذي صممنا عليه المقطع

2- يجب التصميم وفق التسليح الحقيقي المتواجد في كامل المقطع وادخال تسليح الجسد الموزع بانتظام. لا ان نأخذ التسليح المشدود والمضغوط في نهايات الجدار فقط بل يجب اعتبار تسليح الجسد عند حساب معادلة التوازن الحدية ضمن محصلة قوى الشد والضغط وعدم اهماله 

3- هي نفس النظرية الحدية ultimate desing من تحقيق النسبة التوازنية للتسليح والمطاوعة وتوافق انفعال الضغط في البيتون حيث حين يصل الى = 0.003 يصل انفعال مرونة االفولاذ ما بعد حد المرونة وعدم حصول الآنكسار الهش للبيتون ومن معادلة توازن قوى الضغط مع الشد على المقطع T = C يمكن ايجاد الإجهادات 

- في الجدار تتشكل المفاصل اللدنة في المناطق ذات العزم الأعظمي وهي تقع في القاعدة
وعلى اطراف الجدار في نهايته
ويجب على مقطع الجدار في منطقة تشكل المفصل اللدن ان يصمم ليقاوم عزم اتحناء يساوي 1.25Mu مرة
وقوة قص= 1.25Qu مرة المتواجد حيث تتشكل قوى ضاغطة شادة متناوبة في النهيات في مركز التسليح المركز الرأسي تودي الى دوران الجدار وتشكل المفصل اللدن والذي لن يؤثر وينقص المقاومة ويجب التأكد من نقاط الوصل وطول الركوب اللازم في منطقة اتصال الجدار مع الأساس وخاصة عند النهايات

- يجب التقيد بشروط الكود في نسبة التسليح الأصغري والأعظمي للنهيات وللجسد توزيع منتظم لتحقيق المطاوعة ومكان تشكل المفصل اللدن

- يصمم المقطع حيث تسليح الجسد الموزع بانتظام يقاوم قسم من عزم الانحناء والباقي يقاوم بتسليح مركزفي النهايات 

- يقوم البرنامج بحساب مقطع الجدار وكامل تسليح عزم الدوران والقص وتطبيق كافة شروط المطاوعة في اختيار نسب التسليح وحاجة الجدار الى اعمدة ام لا مخفية ام بارزة عن الجدار مع ادخال تسليح الجسد الموزع في الحسبان


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 أغسطس 2014)

kiloNewton قال:


> اى حائط قص يتحول الى عمود بعد عدد من الدوار يكون خطر كبير جدا على الحائط
> 
> يا ريت الدكتور و الاخ اسامة يوضحوا هذه النقطة و جزاكم الله خير


------------------------------
نتيجية الاهتزازات المتناوبة على الجدار وعمل بلاطات الأسقف كسانده للجدار قد يصبح شبيه بالعامود والبلاطة شبيه بالجائز والخطورة تشكل المفصل اللدن في
اعلى الجدار وليس في القاعدة الأساسات فحتما سوف ينهار الجدار حيث العامود في الإطارات ابعدنا عنه تشكل المفصل اللدن الى الجوائز المجاروة لكن في الجدران ممنوع تشكل المفصل اللدن الا عندالقاعدة لآنه يعمل كجائز ظفري


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ------------------------------
> نتيجية الاهتزازات المتناوبة على الجدار وعمل بلاطات الأسقف كسانده للجدار قد يصبح شبيه بالعامود والبلاطة شبيه بالجائز والخطورة تشكل المفصل اللدن في
> اعلى الجدار وليس في القاعدة الأساسات فحتما سوف ينهار الجدار حيث العامود في الإطارات ابعدنا عنه تشكل المفصل اللدن الى الجوائز المجاروة لكن في الجدران ممنوع تشكل المفصل اللدن الا عندالقاعدة لآنه يعمل كجائز ظفري


- كذلك يمكن ان نشاهد ذلك في حال dual system مشاركة الاطارات مع الجدران في مقاومة الزلازل حيث تصبح الاطارات في الأعلى ساندة للجدار 
في كل طابق ويصبح الجدار كجائز مسنود على مسند مرن في الأعلي صلابته تساوي صلابة الآطارات وموثوق بالأسفل عوضا عن جائز ظفري والتخوف من تشكل مفصل لدن في الطوابق العليا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1- عند تصميم المقطع وايجاد مقطع التسليح اللازم للجدار يجب ان يكون العزم mr المقاوم للمقطع اكبر من عزم mu المتواجد  الذي صممنا عليه المقطع
> 
> ...


- زيادة مطاوعة الجدار وزيادة المقاومة مقدار 1.25عند تشكل المفصل اللدن هو اختياري. ليرفع من عامل المطاوعة r وينقص من قوة القص القاعدي v بمقدار معين وفق كود كل بلد


----------



## tarek elattar (14 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ------------------------------
> نتيجية الاهتزازات المتناوبة على الجدار وعمل بلاطات الأسقف كسانده للجدار قد يصبح شبيه بالعامود والبلاطة شبيه بالجائز والخطورة تشكل المفصل اللدن في
> اعلى الجدار وليس في القاعدة الأساسات فحتما سوف ينهار الجدار حيث العامود في الإطارات ابعدنا عنه تشكل المفصل اللدن الى الجوائز المجاروة لكن في الجدران ممنوع تشكل المفصل اللدن الا عندالقاعدة لآنه يعمل كجائز ظفري



السلام عليكم استاذنا الدكتور
1- فى حالة الframe action يستلزم ان الجساءة لمقطع العمود تزيد عن الجساءة لمقطع الكمرة لمرة ونصف على ما اذكر حتى نحكم تكون المفصل اللدن فى مقطع اتصال الكمرة مع العمود
2- في حالة الجدار نجعل المفصل اللدن يتكون عند القاعدة للجدار اى عند الاساسات وممنوع تكونه اعلى الجدار
هذا مافهمته اليس كذلك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 أغسطس 2014)

[Aالسلام عليكم استاذنا الدكتور
1- فى حالة الframe action يستلزم ان الجساءة لمقطع العمود تزيد عن الجساءة لمقطع الكمرة لمرة ونصف على ما اذكر حتى نحكم تكون المفصل اللدن فى مقطع اتصال الكمرة مع العمود
2- في حالة الجدار نجعل المفصل اللدن يتكون عند القاعدة للجدار اى عند الاساسات وممنوع تكونه اعلى الجدار
هذا مافهمته اليس كذلك[/QUOTE]
----------------------------------------
 1 - في حال الإطارات ولتشكل المفصل اللدن يجب ان يكون خارج عقدة العامود ونقطة التلاقي مع الكمرة ويجب ان تكون مقاومة العامود MRc > من مقاومة الكمرة MRb بمقدار 1.2مرة وبتعبير آخر تحقيق نظرية عامود قوي وجائز ضعيف ويكفي تحقيق شرط العقدة ونقطة التلاقي. حيث في العقدة مجموع العزم المقاوم للأعمدة= 1.2 مرة مجموع عزم مقاوم الكمرات في العقدة.. وهذا الشرط يكون تحقيقه في الطابق الأخير غير اقتصادي لتواجد عامود واحد اسفل العقدة وعلى هذا يجب تكبير مقطع العامود والمحافظة على نفس مقطع الطوابق السفلية مع استعمال نسبة تسليح اصغرية
2- تمام وصح

مشاهدة المرفق طھط´ظƒظ„ ظ…ظپطµظ„ ظ„ط¯ظ†.pdf


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 أغسطس 2014)

- العوامل التي تؤثر على مطاوعة جدران القص وتشكل المفصل اللدن

الملف :
Download "مطاوعة جدران القص.pdf" at ​#4shared - ​http://www.4shared.com/office/hLnLV3yXce/___online.html … via ​@4shar


----------



## محمد السعيد على (14 أغسطس 2014)

ملف مفيد جدا عن الزلازل
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...Lpm_cxqU8BDZ1eoIw&sig2=FIg-9CXseMYL0j7P77e-GA
تحياتى


----------



## tarek elattar (15 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذنا القدير الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
متابعة
1- لا يفضل عمل فاصل تمدد فى مبنى طويل به نظام انشائى جيد لمقاومة الزلازل ولكن نستخدم الanalysis thermal 
2- فى حالة نظام قائم على حوائط القص التحليل الحراري هيأثر على البلاطات ستحتاج حديد
3- فى حالة نظام قائم على الاعمدة التاثير سيكون على الاعمدة لان البلاطات سيحدث لها ازاحة الاعمدة وحدها ستحتاج حديد
برجاء الافادة والتوضيح مع الشكر لمجهودكم وتواضعكم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 أغسطس 2014)

- في معظم الكودات العالمية والمحلية نجد اختلاف بسيط ان كان من ناحية الاجهادات المسموحة او مقدار عامل الأمان المطلوب تحقيقه في المشأ الهندسي 
- حيث اللجان المشكلة لإعداد الكود في كل بلد هي مختصة وعندها اللكفاءة والقدرة لذلك ، لكن يجب ان تأخذ اللجنة بعين الإعتبار حالة الخبرة الهندسية المتواجدة وامكانية البلد ووسائل التصنيع الهندسي ونوعية طرق التنفيذ المتاحة لتحقيق ذلك 
- وكميثال اذا نظرنا الى الكود السوري : في معادلة التحميل حالة حمولات شاقولية فقط UI = 1.5DL + 1.8LL
- بينما في الكود المصري :U1 = 1.4 DLL+ 1.6LL
- ومن هذا المنطلق يفضل التقيد بما جاء في الكود المعتمد الذي هو المرجع الأول والأخير في تحمل المسؤلية 
مع ان اللكودات معظمها مأخوذ من الكودات الأجنبية. وجرى عليها اعادة تأهيل بما يناسب الكادر والبيت الهندسي والخبرة المتواجدة
لكن هذا لا يمنع اي زميل مهندس من البحث والتمحيص في كشف الأخطاء والنواقص قد تكون مؤثرة على الناحية الإقتصادية والسلامة العامة.

الرابط :كود الزلازل المصري

Egyptian Code for Loads -2012 (1).pdf" at #4shared - http://www.4shared.com/office/0CfDkQeyce/Egyptian_Code_for_Loads_-2012_.html … vi


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا القدير الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> متابعة
> 1- لا يفضل عمل فاصل تمدد فى مبنى طويل به نظام انشائى جيد لمقاومة الزلازل ولكن نستخدم الanalysis thermal
> 2- فى حالة نظام قائم على حوائط القص التحليل الحراري هيأثر على البلاطات ستحتاج حديد
> ...


--------------------------------------

1- في الأبنية الطويلة > 40 متر يجب عمل فاصل تمدد. ولكن لا يفضل في حال الأبنية البرجية العالية والطويلة وذللك للمحافظة على توزيع الجيد المتناظر للجملة القصية المقاومة للزلازل من اللكور والنواة. بالإضافة المحافظة على الصلابة الكبيرة للبناء الذي يعطي انتقالات صغيرة في الأعلى. على عكس البناء المفصول والإنتقال الكبيروخطر التصادم الزلزالي.
- ويمكن ان نعمل دراسة لتغيرات درجات الحرارة وتأثيرها على المنشأ

2 - في حال وجود جدران قص على اطراف البلاطة ستمنعها من التمدد الحراري نظرا لطول هذه الجدران وصلابتها الكبيرة وستحدث اجهادات شد وضغط في البلاطة تحتاج الى تسليح اضافي والا سوف تتشقق

3- في حال وجود جملة اطارات حاملة للبلاطة تستطيع البلاطة التحرك بحرية للتمدد ولا ينشأ فيها اي جهود حرارية ولا تتطلب تسليح اضافي.
حيث اطارات الأعمدة ستتحرك معها وسيحدث انتقال ازاحة افقية في الأعمدة تولد جهود اضافية من عزم وقص في العامود تحتاج الى تسليح اضافي في الإطار.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 أغسطس 2014)

kiloNewton قال:


> اى حائط قص يتحول الى عمود بعد عدد من الدوار يكون خطر كبير جدا على الحائط
> 
> يا ريت الدكتور و الاخ اسامة يوضحوا هذه النقطة و جزاكم الله خير



حقيقة لم افهم قصد الدكتور مشهور هنا
وما اراه انه يمكن عمل ذلك ولا توجد مشكله... لماذا؟؟
في حقيقة الامر الذي يسبب التلف بالعناصر هي الازاحة بين الطوابق او ما يعرف ب Drift
مع استيفاء بعض الشروط
1- يجب استثناء العمود من كونه عنصر مقاوم للزلازل
2- يجب هنا وجوبا عمل تحليل ديناميكي بسبب تغير الجساءة بالادوار
3- توفير عناصر اخري بالادوار العليا لزيادة الجساءة والمقاومة
4- التشيك علي الدرفت طبقا للكود
5- عمل Deformation Compatibility


والله اعلم


----------



## tarek elattar (16 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> حقيقة لم افهم قصد الدكتور مشهور هنا
> وما اراه انه يمكن عمل ذلك ولا توجد مشكله... لماذا؟؟
> في حقيقة الامر الذي يسبب التلف بالعناصر هي الازاحة بين الطوابق او ما يعرف ب Drift
> مع استيفاء بعض الشروط
> ...



السلام عليكم
ساطرح وجهة نظرى فى هذا الموضوع على حضراتكم
1- المشكلة لا تكمن في ان نحول الكور لاعمدة حتى نتخلص من الاثر السلبى والذى كما وضحه المهندس اسامة نوارة فى ان الكور بعد ارتفاع ما من الادوارلا يعمل ضد الزلزال ولكن يعمل مع الزلزال وبدلا من ان يكون نظام انشائى يقاوم الزلزال يكون عبئا على المنشأ يجب التخلص منه بتحويله الى نظام كمرة وعمود

2- لاننا نتعامل مع نظام المنشأ التى يتحمل فيها الحائط احمال الزلزال ونلغى تحمل الاعمدة للزلزال وكذلك البلاطات
3- ثم بعد ذلك لاعتبارات ال deformation combitability ندخل على الاعمدة نسبة ال 25%
4- المشكلة ان وزن المبنى هوالذى يسبب ذلك الخلل حيث ان منطقة الكور تتحمل احمال رأسية عالية جدا بالنسبة لباقى العناصر الانشائية
5- لذلك اظن انى قد اطلعت على ان العنصر مثل الحائط لا يصح ان يتحمل اكثر من نسبة 35% من قوة تحمله للضغط
6- الكور ليس هو السبب ولكن ان يتحمل العنصر الذى يكون اساسى فى مقاومة الزلازل اكبر من قدر ما للاحمال الراسية هو الذي يسبب ذلك
7- لذلك لاتجد هذا الاثر فى نظام الكمرة والعمود لان الاحمال الراسية موزعة على الاعمدة بنسب افضل
8- تلافى سلبيات الحائط فى الادوار الاعلى لا يكون بتحويله لعمود ولكن بتحميله اقل قدر ما من الاحمال الراسية
9- اما خطورة تحويل الحائط لكمرة وعمود هو ان الكور سحب احمال عرضية ضخمة جدا يمكن ان تكسر الكمرة عند المفاصل مع العمدان اوكذلك تكسر مفصل العمود مع الحائط اسفله
وانتظر قول الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة ليصحح لى واتعشم مناقشة استاذى اسامة النوارة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ساطرح وجهة نظرى فى هذا الموضوع على حضراتكم
> 1- المشكلة لا تكمن في ان نحول الكور لاعمدة حتى نتخلص من الاثر السلبى والذى كما وضحه المهندس اسامة نوارة فى ان الكور بعد ارتفاع ما من الادوارلا يعمل ضد الزلزال ولكن يعمل مع الزلزال وبدلا من ان يكون نظام انشائى يقاوم الزلزال يكون عبئا على المنشأ يجب التخلص منه بتحويله الى نظام كمرة وعمود
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------

- معظم ما جاء من تحليلات لا تتفق مع العمل المشترك (dual system) بين الإطارات والجدران القصية ان كانت في المسقط بشكل كور او مستطيل
وهي ليست عبئ على الجملة الزلزالية بل على العكس فهي المنقذ الوحيد لتقليل drift بين الطوابق والانزياح الكبير للاطارات وجعله ضمن المسموح ولايمكن الإستغناء عنه في الأبنية البرجية العالية.

- موضوع النقاش كان التخوف من تحول الجدار القصي الى عمود يحقق نفس مواصفات العمود بالطول ونوع الإستناد بين الطوابق والإنتقال
والدوران حيث تمت الفرضيات والتصميم على انه جدار ظفري موثوق في الأسفل وحر في الأعلى والقوى الزلزالية مركزة في كل طابق.

- في حال تواجد وتوفر مساند جانية لجدار القص الظفري يصبح جائز موثوق في الأسفل ومسنود في الأعلى ويتغير شكل مخطط العزم ونحصل على عزم موجب في الوسط وسالب في الوثاقة السفلية لكنه اصعر بكثير من عزم وثاقة الجدار الظفري

- لكن من اين تأتي هذه المساند الجانبية ؟
في حال وجود اطارات تشارك مع الجدران في مقاومة القوى الزلزالية وحيث انتقال الآطارات يعاكس انتقال الجدران في الأعلى ستصبح الإطارات 
كمساند للجدران وقيمة رد الفعل هي حصة الاطارات من القص القاعدي الكلي المطبق على الجملة
- تعتمد حصة الإطارات على صلابتها ونوعها اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم اوعادية ويصبح الجدار في الأعلى يتصرف مثل عامود تماما واذا لم نتخذ الإحتباطات اللازمة ليتصرف الجدار في الأعلى كتصرفات الاطار في المطاوعة والدوران ونسب التسليح ليقاوم التغيرات والدورانات سيتشكل المفصل اللدن الأعلى وينهار الجدران .

- الإحتياطات المطلوبة ليتصرف الجدار في الأعلى هي مثل الإطار :
1- جعل اطراف الجدار مايشبه اعمدة اطار في الأطراف والوسط جائز عميق يشبه جائز الإطار وتحقيق المطاوعة وامكانية العمل في المجال ما بعد المرونة
تماما كما رأينا في الإطارات.
2- بما ان زيادة القوى المحورية الناظمية تنقص المطاوعة فيجب المحافظمة على النسبة التوازنية في الضغط بين P0 و PU حيث Pu = 0.35 - 0.50 p0

- ان نوع الإطارات ومقدار العامل R ومقدار مشاركة الإطارات وصلابتها هي التي تلعب وتحدد الحاجة لتحول الجدار الى شكل اطار مطاوع
فمثلا اذا كان نوع الإطار عادي ولا يشارك في المقاومة فلن تسند الإطارات الجدران في الأعلى ولن يكون هناك عمل مشترك ويبقى عمل الجدار كجائز ظفري
- وسوف ينزاح الاطار العادي والبلاطات مع الجدار .
- في حال اطارات غير عادية ومقاومة للعزوم ستسند الإطارات الجدار في الأعلي وتحويل الجدار الى مايشبه الأطار بترتيبات تسليح في نهايات الجدار 

- يجب المحافظة على النسبة التوازنية في الضغط pu /p0 و ذلك بزيادة مقطع الجدار او سماكة جدران واذا زادت عن ذلك يجب تركيز التسليح في النهايات مثل الأعمدة وتوازن قوى ضغط و شد
- يجب المحافظة على نسب التسليح الأصغرية في الوسط والنهايات في زوايا الكور او اضافة بروزات في نهايات الجدران.اذا تتطلب ذلك
- والخلاصة اذا تحول الجدار القصي في الأعلى الى ما يشبه العامود تماما 
فيجب ان نحول هذا العامود الا اطار مطاوع يتحمل دورات الإهتزاز والانتقالات والجهود كما رأينا في الأعلي
- نحن لا نطلب تحويل اللكور الى اعمدة ولكن يجب أخذ الإحتياطات اللازمة من المطاوعة وتسليح الزوايا في الكور والجدران قد يتحول الكور او الجدار ويعمل كعامود اذا توفرت مساند جانبية من البلاطات او اطارات ويحب اخذ هذه الترتيبات المطاوعة وفي نسب التسليح في اللكور وغيره حتى بوجود اطارات
او فقط جدران قصية او كورفقط يجب تطبيق الإشتراطات.للمطاوعة ونسبة التسليح في النهايات والوسط هذا ما نسميه اطار في الجدار.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 أغسطس 2014)

* زيادة مطاوعة الجدران والكور التي تتناقص كلما زادت حمولة الضغط الناظمية pu * 
*- في حال حمولة التصميم **pu > po * *يجب اجراء الترتيبات التالية للمحافظة*
* على استمرار**مقاومة ** الجدار في المنطقة ما بعد المرنة وعند تشكل المفصل اللدن*
* - زرع تسليح مركز في نهايات الجدار يوكل اليه مقاومة قوى الشد والضغط 
في النهايات*
* - تواجد تسليح عرضي لزيادة تطويق وتكتيف التسليح الطولي*
* - المحافظة على نسب التسليح التوازنية من التسليح الأصغري والأعظمي
في الوسط والنهايات
- boundary condition في النهايات يمكن ان تكون ضمن سماكة الجدار 
وفي حال الجهود كبيرة والمقطع لايحقق نسبة التسليح الأعظمية
يمكن عمل البروزات اللازمة حول اطراف الجدار 
- اعمدة النهايات يجب ان يقاوم تسليحها الطولي كامل قوة الشد
ومقطع العامود في النهاية كامل قوة الضغط حيث : **C = P/ l + M / l** قوة الضغط
و T = P/l - M /l قوة الشد في النهاية

ملف :

*core-shear walls detail.pdf" at #4shared - http://www.4shared.com/office/xx98YLgsba/core-shear_walls_detail.html … via @4shared


----------



## tarek elattar (19 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
الف شكر استاذنا القدير نفع الله بك وبارك فى عمرك وزادك تواضعا
متابعة
ما اشكالية وجود كتل مركزة مثل خزانات المياه بالنسبة للزلازل لان فى المحاضرات كلام غير مرتب لا استطيع استخراج المعلومة منه


----------



## dr.tatish (19 أغسطس 2014)

أعتقد أن تعديل الديناميكي حتى يساوي الستاتيكي نابع من أن حساب القص القاعدي الستاتيكي لا يعتمد فقط على التحليل الرياضي لمسالة الزلازل وإنما على مجموعة من العوامل "Fudge Factors" التي رأى الخبراء المعنيون أنها تعبر عن تراكم الخبرات والدروس المستقاة من تصرف المنشات فعلياً أثناء الزلازل.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف شكر استاذنا القدير نفع الله بك وبارك فى عمرك وزادك تواضعا
> متابعة
> ما اشكالية وجود كتل مركزة مثل خزانات المياه بالنسبة للزلازل لان فى المحاضرات كلام غير مرتب لا استطيع استخراج المعلومة منه


---------------------------------------
*- بالنسبة للمنشأت التي لاتشبه المباني واختلاف العامل الزلزالي **R ,I*
*يجب الرجوع الى كوداتها الخاصة في حساب قوة القص القاعدي وتعين V = Cs W
*ويجب اضافة وزن المياه في الخزان الى الوزن الميت W
- بعد حساب القص القاعدي V يركز في اعلى البناء عند منسوب مركز ثقل 
بلاطة ارضية الخزان ويوضع كقوة افية مركزة في الإتجاه X و اتجاه Y بلإضافة
لحمولات الخزان الميتة والحية 
- وطريقة ثانية يمكن توزيع قوة القص الأفقية V على الأعمدة المتواجدة الحاملة للخزان في اتجاه x, y مع الحمولات الشاقولية لوزن الخزان ووزن المياه.


----------



## tarek elattar (20 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ القدير استاذنا يوسف حميضة
ماهو مفهوم Se ,Sd غير واضح فى المحاضرات


----------



## tarek elattar (20 أغسطس 2014)

الاستاذ المحترم والاب الفاضل والاخ الاكبر الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
حقيقة اشكرك على تواضعك ونتابع


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ---------------------------------------
> *- بالنسبة للمنشأت التي لاتشبه المباني واختلاف العامل الزلزالي **R ,I*
> *يجب الرجوع الى كوداتها الخاصة في حساب قوة القص القاعدي وتعين V = Cs W
> *ويجب اضافة وزن المياه في الخزان الى الوزن الميت W
> ...



3- في حال نمذجة الخزان اعلى البناء يجب تصعيد قوة القص للأعمدة الحاملة للخزان 
من لوحة Modifier بمقدار التغير R1 I1 *Ω0 للخزان حيث f=R/R1*I1/I***Ω0 
*- يجب اضافة وزن الماء في الخزان كوزن ميت مع وزن ارضية الخزان
- الثوابت للخزان R1 I1 *Ω0 تؤخذ من جداول الكود*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم الاستاذ القدير استاذنا يوسف حميضة
> ماهو مفهوم Se ,Sd غير واضح فى المحاضرات


------------------------------------------

se: قيمة التسارع المرن على المحور الشاقولي لمنحني طيف الإستجابة elastic accederation
Sd: قيمة التسارع التصميمي من منحني الطيف المقابل للدور Td المفروض التصميم وفقه Design accederation


----------



## tarek elattar (20 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ المحترم الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
وردت هذه المعلومات فى المحاضرات وللاسف غيرمستوفاة التوضيح
1-فى حالة ال latrel lood يكون اقل نسبة للتسليح للعمود هى 1% من Ac للقطاع الخرسانى بخلاف ال vertical lood تكون اقل نسبة للتسليح للعمود 6.%
2-فى حالة وجود شرخ لن يوجد bond لذلك نستخدم اللحام لنقل القوى T بين سيخين
3- فى منقطة plastic hinge لابد من استخدام اللحام
4- هنستخدم 1.3 LD فى منطقة الشد
معذرة استاذنا على الاثقال ولكن كرم حضرتك يحفزنى على الاسئلة


----------



## tarek elattar (20 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ------------------------------------------
> 
> se: قيمة التسارع المرن على المحور الشاقولي لمنحني طيف الإستجابة elastic accederation
> Sd: قيمة التسارع التصميمي من منحني الطيف المقابل للدور Td المفروض التصميم وفقه Design accederation




معذرة ممكن مزيد من الايضاح


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (21 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> معذرة ممكن مزيد من الايضاح


----------------------------------
هذه مختصرات لطيف الإستجابة المرن والتصميمي
- ارسم منحني طيف الإستجابة المرن للزلزال دون ادخال عامل التخفيض R
- مرحلة التصميم من منحني الطيف ادخل دور البناء T على المحور الأفقي 
اوجد sd العجلة الزلزالية التصميمية للمبنى على الشاقولي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (21 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم الاستاذ المحترم الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> وردت هذه المعلومات فى المحاضرات وللاسف غيرمستوفاة التوضيح
> 1-فى حالة ال latrel lood يكون اقل نسبة للتسليح للعمود هى 1% من ac للقطاع الخرسانى بخلاف ال vertical lood تكون اقل نسبة للتسليح للعمود 6.%
> 2-فى حالة وجود شرخ لن يوجد bond لذلك نستخدم اللحام لنقل القوى t بين سيخين
> ...


----------------------------------------

1- تسليح اعمدة الاطارات ونهايات الجدران المقاومة للزلازل 
الأصغري لا يقل عن 0.01 
اما الأعمدة العادية وحمولات شاقولية فقط لايقل عن 0.006

2- في حال وجود تشققات في الخرسانة في مكان وصل قضبان التسليح
لايمكن نقل الجهود الى القضيب الأخرمعتمدين على مقاومة الإلتحام
بين القضبان والخرسانة ويجب ان يتم الوصل بالحام وليس التراكب

3- في منطقة تشكل المفصل اللدن لابد من وصل قضبان التسليح باللحام

4- في منطقة الشد طول التثبيت وارساء القضبان يجب ان = 1.3 طول التثبيت ld
ld= طول التثبيت لقضبان التسليح الطولي في المساند الطرفية
وقواعد الأسساسات وعادة ينتهي بعكفات


----------



## tarek elattar (22 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
حصلت من خلال الفيس بوك على محاصرات للدكتور مشهور قام بنشرها الاستاذ اسامة نوارة نتابع من خلالها ان شاء الله 
concret strucrture design to resite compresion in earth quake less than in static load
becouse of crack is not closed after loading 
so the compression zone is weak
برجاءالتوضيح


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> حصلت من خلال الفيس بوك على محاصرات للدكتور مشهور قام بنشرها الاستاذ اسامة نوارة نتابع من خلالها ان شاء الله
> concret strucrture design to resite compresion in earth quake less than in static load
> becouse of crack is not closed after loading
> ...


-------------------------------------

- رأينا وفرضنا في المنشأت التي لا تتعرض لقوة الزلازل ان المقطع متشقق
في المنطقة المشدودة فقط
- لكن في المنشأت التى تقاوم للزلازل يكون المقطع متشقق في مناطق
الشد و الضغط بسبب تعرضه لاجهادات متناوبة واستمرار مقاومته 
في المنطقة بعد المرنة
- وحتى اذا زالت الحمولة بعد توقف الزلازل لايعود المقطع الى شكله الأولي
قبل الزلزال وتبقى تشققات منطقة الضغط ظاهرة للعيان
وعلى هذا يجب تخفيض المقاومة بالضغط بالاضافة للشد
وذلك بتخفيض عزم القصور Ig حين اجراء الحساب بالزلازل


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -------------------------------------
> 
> - رأينا وفرضنا في المنشأت التي لا تتعرض لقوة الزلازل ان المقطع متشقق
> في المنطقة المشدودة فقط
> ...


- وقد اعطى الكود ثوابت التخفيض للعزم Ig بالنسبة للعناصر المشدودة والمضغوطة من الأعمدة والجيزان والجدران القصيةيمكن الرجوع اليها.


----------



## tarek elattar (23 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
نتابع ان شاء الله
plastic hinge depends on
max strain ,RATIO OF RENFORCEMENT , PROPERTIES OF SECTION
رجاء التوضيح


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (24 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة
> نتابع ان شاء الله
> plastic hinge depends on
> ...


---------------------------------
- تشكل المفصل اللدن يعتمد على استمرار مقاومة المقطع في المجال مابعد المرن
- حيث تكون الإنفعالات اعظمية حيث يصل الانفعال في البيتون بالضغط
الى القيمة الأعظمية =0.003
في حين يصل الاتفعال بالتسليح الى مابعد حد المرونة
- ويعتمد كذلك على مطاوعة المقطع ونسبة التسليح التوازنية والأعظمية 
بالإضافة الى شكل المقطع وصفاته اذا كان المقطع مستطيل او دائري او *t*.


----------



## tarek elattar (26 أغسطس 2014)

الاستاذ الدكتور عسي ان تكون حضرتك بخير 
اعتذر لحضرتك عن تاخر المتابعة لظروف شغلتنى
ونتابع بعد اذنكم
مرفق صور عن اقل كمية حديد فى plastic hinge 
استفسر عنها وما معنى انها لكل جانب كما فى المرفقات
وما هو الحد الادنى لسمك وطول ال plastic hing
وهل هذا خاص بالحوائط الخرسانية فقط
رجاء التوضيح
مع خالص تقديرى لتواضعكم استاذنا الدكتور يوسف حميضة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> الاستاذ الدكتور عسي ان تكون حضرتك بخير
> اعتذر لحضرتك عن تاخر المتابعة لظروف شغلتنى
> ونتابع بعد اذنكم
> مرفق صور عن اقل كمية حديد فى plastic hinge
> ...


-------------------------------------------------
المفصل اللدن في الحوائط والجدران القصية

- رأينا ان المفصل اللدن في الجدران والحوائط القصية يتشكل في اسفل الجدار
عند قاعدة الأساس حيث قوى القص وعزوم الانحناء اعظمية. ولتأمين استمرار عمل
مقطع الجدار من البيتون والتسليح في مجال اللدونة وما بعد منطقة المرونة
يجب زيادة المقاومةاسفل الجدار فقط 
- وكذلك زيادة مطاوعته في منطقة المفصل اللدن بزيادة نسبة التسليح الأصغرية
الى 0.02 وخارج المفصل 0.01 وذلك عند التسليح المركزفي النهايات للجدار 
وفي وسط الجدار حيث التسليح موزع بانتظام
- ارتفاع المفصل اللدن من القاعدة يساوي اصغر القيمتين hw/6 ارتفاع الجدار الكلي
اوالطول Lw البعد بين محاور التسليح المركز في النهايات

- سماكة الجدار في منطقة المفصل اللدن >= hf/10 ارتفاع الطابق السفلي
مابعد منطقة ارتفاع المفصل اللدن تعود السماكة ونسب التسليح
الى العادية كما في الكود
- يجب تطبيق شروط المفصل اللدن على كامل ارتفاع المفصل للدن من القاعدة
- تطبق هذه الشروط على الجدران والنواة والكورات التي تقاوم الزلازل


----------



## tarek elattar (28 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتوريوسف حميضة
شكر الله تواضعكم 
مامدلول هذه الجملة Mr=earthquake load *.76 
اي ان اي زيادة فى مقاومة القطاع للانحناء يؤدى الى زيادة قوى القص على القطاع


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (28 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> الس لام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ الدكتوريوسف حميضة
> شكر الله تواضعكم
> مامدلول هذه الجملة Mr=earthquake load *.76
> اي ان اي زيادة فى مقاومة القطاع للانحناء يؤدى الى زيادة قوى القص على القطاع


-------------------------------

- هذه معادلة ايجاد العزم على قاعدة الجدار القصي لكن يجب ضربها بارتفاع الجدار
Mr = earthquake load *.76 H حيث مخطط القوى الزلزالية شكله مثلث قاعدته في الأعلي
- راينا سابقا انه يجب زيادة مقاومة المقطع لعزم الإنحناء بمقار 1.25 لتأمين استمرار
عمل المقطع في منطقة اللدونة منطقة تشكل المفصل اللدن حيث تصبح f'y = 1.25 fy
- لكن وفق المعادلة السابقة اذا زادت مقاومة الإنحناء Mr سوف تزداد معها قوى الزلازل Q
وعلى هذا يجب زيادة مقاومة المقطع للقص Qr بمقدار 1.25


----------



## jameel alkaisi (28 أغسطس 2014)

معلومات قيمة شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jameel alkaisi (28 أغسطس 2014)

يا ريت لو ترفعولنا مذكرة تجميعية ومفصلة خاصة بموضوع الزلازل ومتى نطبق التحليل الديناميكي
وكيفية الحل باستخدام الحل الديناميكي
واتمنى تكون المذكرة واضحة وشاملة ومتكاملة وتكون بمثابة مرجع للمهندسين


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (29 أغسطس 2014)

تذكير بتعريف الزلزال والتحليل الستاتيكي والديناميكي
- تتغير عجلة الزلزال وموجاته وسرعة انتشاره في الأرض وفق نوعية تربة الموقع صخرية او ترابية وقد تتصاعف العجلة في الترب الرخوة والمائية
لذلك يجب تصعيد العجلة الزلزالية بعامل نوع التربة s يؤخذ من جداول الكود 

- طيف الإستجابة المرن هو فقط في المجال المرن للمادة ولا يأخذ عامل المطاوعة R للمادة بعين الإعتبار وتكون العجلة الزلزالية كبيرة مما يودي الى مقدار قوى قص كبيرة وانزباحات صغيرة فيى المجال المرن

-يعني الجملة المقاومة للزلازل يجب ان تصمم لتقاوم كامل مقدار قوة القص القاعدي لكن عندما نستعمل منحني الطيف اللا مرن نصمم من اجل المنحي الذي يعطينا مقدار القص التصميمي في مجال اللدونة

- كمثال: نفرض قوة قص منحني مرن = 100 طن في تصميم الطيف المرن نصمم
على كامل قوة القص 100طن ونحصل على انتقال افقي =3سم 
في التصمم لامرن ليكن R = 4.5 ومنه طن Vd= 100/4.5= 22.2 القص القاعدي وانتقال افقي = 5 سم لاحظ قوة القص صغيرة وانتقال كبير
هذا معنى شتتنا القوه عن طريق انزياح افقي كبير

- عامل المطاوعة R هو الذي يحدد مقدار السماحية وتخفيض القص القاعدي حيث . لدونة V / مرونة R = V

- الممطولية هي المطاوعة والهندسية هي صفات ابعاد المنشأةحيث يزداد الدور
والمطولية مع ارتفاع البناء
ومعرفة حد المرونة للمادة هو معرفة نقطة الخضوع *Yield Point وبعدها مجال التلدن
و رسم منحني الآنفعال مع الاجهاد*

- السلوك الستاتيكي يعتبر العلاقة بين الأفعال والانتقالات خطية اي يبقى
سلوك المادة في المجال المرن فقط
ويمكن اعتبار التحليل الستاتيكي قوة زلزالية مطبقة على منشأ ستاتيكيا
- يعني نحن نحسب القص القاعدي بطريقة زلزالية ثم نحولها الى قوى ستاتيكية
افقية مركزة على المنشأ في مستوي الطوابق ثم نوجد قوى القص والانحناء

- في التحليل الديناميكي يعتمد على التأثير الحركي للحمولات المطبقة
والتي تتغير مع الزمن في الشدة وزمن التطبيق

- يعني في الديناميكي يمكن اعتبار الزلزال قوة ديناميكية مطبقة على المنشأ
ومن هنا جاء شرط الكود القص الديناميكي لايجب ان ينقص او يزيد
عن القص الستاتيكي لأن القوة الزلزالية متساوية ومأخوذة من نفس منحي 
طيف الاستجابةاما ان تحسب الجهود والانتقالات بالتجليل الستاتيكي او الديناميكي الذي يعطيها في مجال اللدونة وتكون اكبر قيمة ودقة من التحليل الستاتيكي .

- في الستاتيكي تكون العلاقة خطية في المجال المرن وثم تتغير الى لاخطية 
عند البدء بدخول مرحلة اللدنة اللاخطية ويبدأ تشكل المفاصل اللدنة

انظر تغير منحني الطيف وتزايد العجلة الزلزالية مع تغير صفات وتحمل التربة
اسفل المنشأ قد تتضاعف العجلة الزلزالية حتى مرتان
​





الصور المرفقة





28065_11301440594.jpg‏ (39.3 كيلوبايت, 14 مشاهدات

​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 أغسطس 2014)

*سلوكية الجمل المختلطة جدران واطارات**( Dual System)* 
-يقصد بالجملة المختلطة (( Dual System هي الجمل التي تشارك بها الإطارات مع الجدران
في مقاومة قوى الزلزال
-هذا النظام يجمع بين جملتين مقاومة للزلازل الأولى ذات جسائة عالية وهي الجدران القصية
والأخرى ذات ممطولية ومطاوعة كبيرة وهي الاطارات المقاومة للعزوم .
-كل من الإطارات والجدران القصية تؤدي إلى حدوث تخامد في مستوي الطوابق العلوية وفي مستوي
الطوابق السفلية
أي حدوث قوى متبادلة بين النظامين تتجه نحو الخارج في الأعلى وتتجه نحو الداخل في الأسفل.
مما يؤدي إلى تعزيز صلابة النظام المزدوج تجاه القوى الأفقية بسبب أن الإطارت
تسند الجدران في الطوابق العلوية ، والجدران تدعم الإطارات في الطوابق السفلية
كل حسب صلابته ومطاوعته وامكانية تشكل المفصل اللدن

- في جملة اطارات منفردة لا يمكن تجاوز ارتفاع > 20 طابق حيث تصبح الانتقالات
الأفقية كبيرة في الأعلى وتتجاوز المسموح ونحتاج الى الجدران الصلبة لتقليل الانتقال
- كذلك في جملة جدران قصية لايمكن تجاوز ارتفاع >20 طابق لكبرقوة القص القاعدي 
وكميات التسليح وعزوم الانحناء الكبيرة والحاجة الى جدران اضافية لا تناسب الفراغ المعماري
فلابد من مشاركة الاطارات المطاوعة والإستفادة من خاصية عامل المطاوعة R 
وتخفيض قيمة قوة الزلزال حتى النصف تقربيا

- اصبحت الجمل المشتركة او المدموجة هي الحل الوحيد في الأبنية البرجة والعالية
باستعمال كور صلب عبارة عن جدران قصية مترابطة في الإتجاهين في منطقة الخدمات 
بالاضافة الى تواجد اطارات مقاومة للعزوم وعلى الأقل اطار واحد على محيط البناء
تشارك بما لايقل بنسبة %25 ولا تزيد عن %50 من قوة القص القاعدي الكلي.

- يتم اختيارقيمة عامل ا لمرونة و التخفيض R من جدول الكود المقابل لنوع الاطار المستعمل
ونسبة حصة الإطارات المفروض مشاركتها في مقاومة قوة القص القاعدي ويجب اجراء تحليل
اولي لمعرفة حصة الإطارات وتعديل العامل R ليتوافق مع نسبة الحصة المفروضة

- من غير الممكن وغير المجدي زيادة صلابة الأعمدة بزيادة عدد الإطارات او انقاص صلابة الجدران
لذلك يفضل تخفيض العامل R وما يناسب حصة الاطارات الفعلية في المشاركة.

- ان الاطارات تسند الجدران في الأعلى على شكل مسند مرن spring صلابته K 
تساوي مجموع صلابة الأعمدة وقيمة رد الفعل المسند تساوي حصة الأعمدة *P* من قيمة
قوة القص الكلية W وتكون حصة الجدران W – P =w

**- يصبح الاطار خاضع فقط لقوة افقية مركزة في الأعلى وهي حصة الاطارات وتبقى قوة القص p 
ثابتة على كامل ارتفاع الطوابق دون زيادة تذكر وكذلك العزمM = Ph/2 مع نغير طفيف
حتى قاعدة الأساس حيث تزداد القوة المحورية على الأعمدة لكن يبقى القص والعزم ثابت
لذلك يكون العزم هو الحاكم في الطوابق العلوية عزم كبير وقوة محورية صغيرة مما يؤدي
الى نسبة تسليح اكبر من الطوابق السفلية والحل يكون بالمحافظة على مقطع ثابت للعمود
في كل الطوابق والبدء بنسبة تسليح اصغرية

- وكذلك بالنسبة الى الجدران فأصبحت مسنودة فية الأعلي وموثوقة في الأسفل
مما قلل عزوم الإنحناء في القاعدة بمقدار 30% عن شكل جدار استناده حر في الأعلى
ووثاقة كاملة في الأسفل.

*حساب حصة الإطارات والجدران**: *
من تساوي الإنتقال بين الجدران والإطارات في الأعلى نوجد بشكل تقريبي

مقدار حصة الاطارات والجدران حيث  W = W – P ارفاع الجدارH ارتفاع الطابقh

 انتقال الجدران = w*H3/3E*Iw 
Iw = bL3/12 جميع الجدران
انتقال الاطارات = p*h2*H/3E*Ic 
Ic = bt3/12 جميع الأعمدة


مشاهدة المرفق dual system- ط¬ط¯ط±ط§ظ† + ط§ط·ط§ط±ط§طھ.pdf


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 أغسطس 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> *سلوكية الجمل المختلطة جدران واطارات**( Dual System)*
> -يقصد بالجملة المختلطة (( Dual System هي الجمل التي تشارك بها الإطارات مع الجدران
> في مقاومة قوى الزلزال
> -هذا النظام يجمع بين جملتين مقاومة للزلازل الأولى ذات جسائة عالية وهي الجدران القصية
> ...


----------



## tarek elattar (1 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلى على محمد
لا املك الا ان اقول لحضرتك جزاك الله عنا خير 
شكر الله تواضعكم
شكر الله همتكم على نشر المنفعة
وعسى ان يجمعنا الله مع كل الاحبة فى الملتقى فى فسيح الجنات
تحاببنا لاننا نحب ان ينفع بعضنا الاخر من غير اجر الا حب نشر الخير
بهذا ينصلح حال البشر
مدرسة الملتقى مدرستى
ونتابع مع حضرتك ما قد شرعنا فيه


----------



## tarek elattar (1 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
the increase of the yield strenth of steel make the designer worry about shear not moment-
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> the increase of the yield strenth of steel make the designer worry about shear not moment-
> ارجو التوضيح


-----------------------------------
- راينا سابقا انه يجب زيادة مقاومة المقطع لعزم الإنحناء بمقار 1.25 لتأمين استمرار
وعمل المقطع في منطقة اللدونة لفترة اطول في منطقة تشكل المفصل اللدن حيث تصبح f'y = 1.25 fy
- ان زيادة مقاومةالمقطع من Mr الى 1.25 Mr يعني ان المقطع سيقاوم قوى زلزالية اكبر
لكن زيادة القوة الزلزالية سيقابلها زيادة في قوة القصQ على المقطع
لذلك يجب اخذ الاحتياطات وتصميم المقطع على زيادة في اجهاد القص في منطقة تشكل المفصل اللدن
بمقدار 1,25 Q.
​


----------



## tarek elattar (1 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
حضرتك ذكرت انه يتم تعديل المعامل r
كل الذى اعرفه انى احصل على r من الكود 
ولا اعلم ما الاختبار الذى اجريه لاضطر لتغيير المعامل r
وكيف سيتم حسابه


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حضرتك ذكرت انه يتم تعديل المعامل r
> كل الذى اعرفه انى احصل على r من الكود
> ولا اعلم ما الاختبار الذى اجريه لاضطر لتغيير المعامل r
> وكيف سيتم حسابه


-----------------------------------------

- رأينا ان العامل r هو عامل المطاوعة لمادة الجملة المقاومة للزلازل
وكلما زادات المطاوعة يزداد العامل r 
- واعطى الكود قيم مختلفة للعامل r تختلف حسب نوعية ومطاوعة الإطارات
ومقاومتها للعزوم.
- الكود المصري لم يشترط تحديد نسبة مساهمة الاطارات مع الجدران 
بل تركها مفتوحة مع نسبة صلابتها وخفض العامل r الا في حال اطارات خاصة
مقاومة للعزوم اشترط نسبة مشاركة %25 من القص القاعدي الكلي
- لكن لنفرض اطارات مقاومة للعزوم ونسبة مشاركة 25% و r =6 
كيف نتحقق من نسبة المشاركة قد تكون اقل من ذلل
- لذلك بعض الكودات زادت عامل المطاوعة r وربطته بنسبة مشاركة الاطارات
من القص القاعدي
- لنفرض تم اختيار جملة اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم نسبة المشاركة 25% و r تساوي 6.5
فيتم اجراء تحليل اولي من اجل r = 6.5 , ونوجد حصة الاطارات من القص القاعدي الكلي
فاذا كانت اقل من 25% فنعود ونصحح العامل r الى قيمة اقل من 6.5 باجراء التناسب. 
- حيث لايمكن زيادة صلابة الاطارات بزيادة عددها و تغير الشكل المعماري
كذلك لايمكن حذف جدار قصي لانقاص صلابة الجدران حيث سوف تزاد 
جهود القص وعزم الأنحناء ونسب التسليح فوق الأعظمية
لذلك يفضل انقاص العامل R بمقدار ونسبة مشاركته من القص القاعدي.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (2 سبتمبر 2014)

توضيح الجدل والإلتباس حول نسبة %25 مشاركة الاطارات مقاومة للعزوم وقيمة العامل R

- يجب اولا تحديد مفهوم %25 من القص القاعدي هل هو يعني نسبة مشاركة الإطارات وفق صلابتها 
والعمل المشترك مع الجدرانام يعني على الاطارات ان تقاوم اوتتحمل %25 من القص القاعدي لوحدها
دون وجود جدران دون العمل المشترك
وحتى لوكانت نسبة المشاركة بصلابتها مع الجدران أكبر من %25 يجب تحقيق شرط المقاومة لوحدها كاطارات فقط

- قبل ظهور ملحقات كود الزلازل ubc وتفسير لهذه الفقرة عانى المهندسين الآنشائين الكثيرمن تطبيق هذة الفقرة
المستحيل تحقيقها عتى انها تعتمد على تحقيق نسبة مشاركة الإطارات وصلابتها بالنسبة للجدران 
وكما راينا سابقا لايمكن زيادة صلابة الاطارات بزيادة العدد وحتى لو انقصنا صلابة الجدران تبقى نسبة المشاركة
على حالها او زيادة بسيطة كل هذا مرده للعمل المشترك وان حصة الآطارات هي ردالفعل الناتج من سند الإطارات للجدران
كحمولة مركزة في الأعلى . لذلك كان الحل بالتغاضي عن نسية المشاركة شرط مقاومة الجدران لكامل القص الفاعدي
والاطارات وفق صلابتها وذلك بعمل modifier وزيادة القيمة على الجدران
بة
- بعد ظهور ملحقات الكود وتحديث كودات الزلازل
سمح الكود السوري بالتغاضي والنزول عن نسبة المشاركة بالصلابة وتحقيق %25 شرط حساب النسبة
ومقارنتها مع العامل R وتخفيضها وفق نسبب محددة حيث R = 6.5 من اجل %25 
وR = 5.5 من اجل نسبة %10 ومنه نوجد التناسب
- احدى الطروحات تقول عند تنقيص قيمة العامل R تزداد قيمية القص القاعدي
كذلك عندما تكون نسبة المشاركة >= %25 فحتما الآطارات ستقاوم اوتتحمل %25
ولا داعي لدراسة الأطارات لوحدها لتقاوم %25 مخالفة لواقع وجود العمل المشترك
- بالنسبة لطريقة حساب نسبة مشاركة الاطارات من القص القاعدي
لا يهمنا قيمة العامل R ان كان يختلف في الطوابق العلوية او تأثير عزم الفتل او المقطع المتشقق
حيث تبقى قيمة القص القاعدي ثابتة و مجوع ردود الأفعال وحصة الاطارات والجدران في المساند تساوي القص القاعدي

- تحقيق شرط مقاومة اوتحمل الاطارات لقيمة %25 من القص القاعدي
بغض النظر عن نسبة مشاركة الصلابة والعمل المشترك مع الاطارات
معظم الكودات لم تعد تهتم بنسبة الصلابة وحافظت على قيمة العامل R
من اجل اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم و يجب اجراء تحليل لاطارات بدون جدران
والطريقة سهلة ومعروفة لمعظم المهندسين؛
1 نحسب قيية القص القاعدي الكلي v ومنه نحسب حصة الإطارات vf = 0,25v
2 نخرج صلابة الجدران من المشاركة في القوى الأفقية وفق اي طريقة نعرفها
3 نقوم بنشر القص القاعدي على جميع الطوابق وفق الدستورالمعروف
_/----(Fx= (vf-Ft وايجاد مثلث القوى الأفقية المركزة في كل طابق
يمكن الحساب اليدوي اوادخال يدوي في لوحة الحاسب
4- نقوم بادخال المعادلات المصعدة الكاملة وحالات التحميل اصولا. نجري التحليل والتصمميم للاطارات
ونعدل مقاطع الأعمدة والكمرات وتحقيق المقاومة المطلوبة وهكذا يتم التاكد من ان الإطارات تقاوم %25
لوحدها دون مشاركة الجدران
5 نعود الى النمذجة الأصلية ومشاركة الجدران ونتابع اصولا.

- طبعا الكودات لم تشرح او تعطي طريقة التحليل والتصميم هي فقط اشترطت مقاومة الإطارات
%25 من القص القاعدي دون تدخل الجدران ويوجد طرق تحليل كثيرة يمكن اتباعها


----------



## tarek elattar (3 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ الحبيب ارجو من الله ان تكون بخير حال
مرفق صفحة قطعتها لصورتين ولكن اعتذر الى حضرتك اظن ان بها معلومات مفيدة ولكنى لااعلم حتى دلالات الرموز
برجاء التكرم بالشرح
مع الاعتذار للاثقال
ولكن طمعا فى تواضعكم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (3 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم الاستاذ الحبيب ارجو من الله ان تكون بخير حال
> مرفق صفحة قطعتها لصورتين ولكن اعتذر الى حضرتك اظن ان بها معلومات مفيدة ولكنى لااعلم حتى دلالات الرموز
> برجاء التكرم بالشرح
> مع الاعتذار للاثقال
> ولكن طمعا فى تواضعكم


----------------------------------
الشرح كما رأينا سابقا يتحدث عن نسب التسليح الأعظمية والأصغرية والتوازنية
لتحقيق المطاوعة وامكانية العمل لتشكل المفصل اللدن وتحقيق الإنكسار البطئ المطاوع
عوضا عن الإنكسار الهش والسريع
- تم تحديد نسب التسليح في منطة المفصل اللدن اكبر من المنطقة خارج المفصل 
وذلك بالنسة لوسط الجدار حيث التوزيع المنتظم وكذلل في اعمدة النهايات للجدار
كل هذه الاحتياطات لزيادة المطاوعة للجدار واستمار العمل في منطقة ما بعد المرنة


----------



## tarek elattar (4 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ المحترم استاذنا الدكتور
قد يكون السؤال مكرر بدون قصد ولكن الحمدلله يزداد العمق للفهم مع اجابات حضرتك واحسب ان كل المتابعين للموضوع يدعون لحضرتك بالبركةوالخير
مرفق لحضرتك صورتين برجاءالتوضيح وما علاقة ال compreision zone بال shear هذا غير باقى المؤثرات
ومرفق لحضرتك صورة هدية


----------



## tarek elattar (4 سبتمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> توضيح الجدل والإلتباس حول نسبة %25 مشاركة الاطارات مقاومة للعزوم وقيمة العامل R
> 
> - يجب اولا تحديد مفهوم %25 من القص القاعدي هل هو يعني نسبة مشاركة الإطارات وفق صلابتها
> والعمل المشترك مع الجدرانام يعني على الاطارات ان تقاوم اوتتحمل %25 من القص القاعدي لوحدها
> ...


لااعرف ان كان متاح مثال تفصيلى لدى حضرتك بالارقام يمكن حضرك ترفعهوان لم يكن موجود اصلا ففى شرح حضرتك الكفاية
ومن قلبى بجد ربنا يكرمك واقابلك فى الجنة


----------



## الفيل_الازرق (4 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع شيق


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> لااعرف ان كان متاح مثال تفصيلى لدى حضرتك بالارقام يمكن حضرك ترفعهوان لم يكن موجود اصلا ففى شرح حضرتك الكفاية
> ومن قلبى بجد ربنا يكرمك واقابلك فى الجنة


----------------------------------------

اليك برنامج حساب نسبة القص القاعدي التى تقاوم بالاطارات 25 V = Vf% من القص الكلي
المفروض مقاومته بالا طارات لوحدها دون مشاركة الجدران مهما كانت نسبة مشاركة صلابتها مع الجدران
- ادخل حصة الاطار Vf في الإتجاه x- y
- ادخل الدور Tx - Ty للجملة الأصلية جدران+ اطارات
- ادخل المساحة الطابقية وحمولات الزلازل لكل طابق
- يعطي البرنامج مثلث الحمولات الزلزالية وقيمتها مركزة في كل طابق
- انقل الحمولات المركزة الى الحاسب واحسب وصمم ابعاد مقطع الاطارات
لتقاوم %25 من القص القاعدي الكلي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 سبتمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ----------------------------------------
> 
> اليك برنامج حساب نسبة القص القاعدي التى تقاوم بالاطارات 25 V = Vf% من القص الكلي
> المفروض مقاومته بالا طارات لوحدها دون مشاركة الجدران مهما كانت نسبة مشاركة صلابتها مع الجدران
> ...


ملف




الملفات المرفقة





تحمل اطار خاص مقاوم للعزومVf= %25 V.rar‏ (222.2 كيلوبايت, 1 مشاهدات)


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 سبتمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ملف معدل
> 
> 
> 
> الملفات المرفقة


----------



## tarek elattar (6 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ المحترم استاذنا الدكتور
> قد يكون السؤال مكرر بدون قصد ولكن الحمدلله يزداد العمق للفهم مع اجابات حضرتك واحسب ان كل المتابعين للموضوع يدعون لحضرتك بالبركةوالخير
> مرفق لحضرتك صورتين برجاءالتوضيح وما علاقة ال compreision zone بال shear هذا غير باقى المؤثرات وبوست هدية


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> tarek elattar قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## tarek elattar (10 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور 
عسي ان تكون بخير حال
ماهو ال coupled shrer wall وما دواعى استعماله
فى المرفق


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> عسي ان تكون بخير حال
> ماهو ال coupled shrer wall وما دواعى استعماله
> فى المرفق


----------------------------------------

- coupled shrear wall جدار قصي ذو فتحات للنوافذ وابواب المصاعد تصل بينهما كمرة coupled beam
هذه الكمرة تصل بين جدارين مايشبه الإطار وتخضع لقوى زلزالية كبيرة متناوبة ومتعاكسة في الاتجاه
بحيث يتشكل عند كل طرف من الكمرة مفصل لدن
- ولكي تستمر مقاومتها في المنطقة مابعد المرنة يجب زيادة مطاوعتها و confinement
وذلك عن طريق وضع تسليح قطري يمتص ويقاوم جميع القوى الزلزالية من عزم الانحناء وقوى القص
بحيث نحول مزدوجة عزم الآنحناء Mu الى قوى افقية شادة وضاغطة T - C في التسليح القطري
بالاضافة الى قوى القص الشاقولية Vu
حيث T= C = M/d ثم نسقط القوى على خط الميل
- كذلك يجب زيادة مطاوعة التسليح القطري واحاطته بأطواق بالاضافة الى زيادة مطاوعة المقطع البيتوني
بأتاري وتسليح طولي علوي وسفلي يحققان نسبة التسليح الأصغري للمقطع الكمرة العميقة
- كذلك يجب تسليح جوانب الفتحات للجدار بتسليح النهايات المركز كما رأينا سابقا في تسليح نهايات الجدار القصي
- انظر الملف المرفق


----------



## tarek elattar (11 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
الحمد لله الذى اكرم هذا المنتدى بحضرتك
لااقول لحضرتك الا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarek elattar (14 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ والوالد والاخ الاكبر استاذنا الدكتور
اعتذر عن تاخير المتابعة بسبب ظروف طارئة
ماهو تعريف وابعاد ودواعى استعمال low rise shear wall


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ والوالد والاخ الاكبر استاذنا الدكتور
> اعتذر عن تاخير المتابعة بسبب ظروف طارئة
> ماهو تعريف وابعاد ودواعى استعمال low rise shear wall


------------------------------------------

- هناك ثلاث انواع من الجدران القصية المقاومة للزلازل تختلف تسميتها وفق نسبة ارتفاعها على طولها h/L
1- عندما تكون نسبة الارتفاع/الطول >2 تسمى high rise wall ويكون الانعطاف هو الحاكم
ويعطى الانتقال بالعلاقة *df=vh3/3EI*
- عندما تكون نسبة الارتفاع/الطول < 1 تسمى low rise shear wall 
او squas wall ويكون القص هو الحاكم ويعطى الانتقال بالعلاقة *dv=vh/GA*

- عندما تكون نسبة الارتفاع /الطول بين 1-2 تسمى mid-rise wall ويكون القص
والانعطاف حاكم بنفس الوقت ويعطى الانتقال *d=vh3/3EI+**vh/GA
- بالنسبة الى *low rise shear walls تكون ارتفاعها قليل بالنسبة لطولها وصلابتها كبيرة
وكذلك الدور T منخفض وقوة القص كبيرة ومطاوعتها قليلة او معدومة ولا يمكن ان تتشكل مفاصل لدنة
عند القاعدة ولا يمكن ان تعمل في منطقة ما بعد المرنة بسبب قلة عزم الانحناء وكبر قوة القص
وعلى هذا يكون الآنتقال والانحراف في اعلى الجدار ناتج عن قوة القص الكبيرة فقط
وحتى عملية الآنهيار تكون ناتجة من قوى القص الأفقي حيث ينزلق الجدار عن القاعدة في الآسفل
ويجب استعمال تسليح تشاريك متصالبة بشكل قطري اسفل الجدار للتغلب على قوى القص ومنع الانزلاق
- ويمكن وضع التسليح الرئيسي في الجدار بشكل قطري مائل على كامل ارتفاع الجدار لموزانة عزم الآنحناء وقوة القص
العاملين على القاعدة اسفل الجداربشكل حرف X حيث تحول قوى القص والانحناء الى قوى شادة ضاغطة
*
*


----------



## tarek elattar (16 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
لويوجد مقطع تفصيلى اكون شاكر لحضرتك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لويوجد مقطع تفصيلى اكون شاكر لحضرتك[/QUOTE
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> انظر الملف : *low rise shear wall *


----------



## tarek elattar (18 سبتمبر 2014)

استاذنا الدكتور السلام عليكم 
من محاضرات الدكتور مشهور
1- لابد من ربط الحائط الساند rigid dighrame لكى يتم توزيع الحمل على جميع العناصر الانشائية
2- الفتحات فى البلاطة عندما تكون كبيرة لا يجعلها تعمل rigid dighrame
3- الdisplacment للfloor لابد ان يكون واحد وهذا يعتبرassumption اساسي
4- مرفق plane كنت اقوم على التنفيذ له فما تقييمكم له فى ضوء النقاط السابقة لكثرة الفتحات حول منطقة الاكوار واعتقد ضعف اتصال الكور بالبلاطة
ارجو مناقشة هذا الموضوع انى اظنه خطأ شائع خطيير
مع الشكر ومرفق بوست هدية


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 سبتمبر 2014)

مشاهدة المرفق diaphragm.pdf


tarek elattar قال:


> استاذنا الدكتور السلام عليكم
> من محاضرات الدكتور مشهور
> 1- لابد من ربط الحائط الساند rigid dighrame لكى يتم توزيع الحمل على جميع العناصر الانشائية
> 2- الفتحات فى البلاطة عندما تكون كبيرة لا يجعلها تعمل rigid dighrame
> ...


 -------------------------------------
- اولا شكرا جزيلا على الهدية القيمة 
1 - طبعا لابد من ربط جميع الحوائط وتأمين الوثاقة مع البلاطة وخاصة الحوائط الساندة على الأطراف
وتعكيف تسليح البلاطة في الجدار او اضافة تشاريك خاصة لنقل قوى القص الى الجدران
2- في البرنامج فرضنا البلاطة rigid وعملنا diaphragm صلب بحيث صلابة البلاطة تحول 
قوى القص الى الجدران كل حسب صلابته اما في حال وجود فتحات في البلاطة فتفقد صلابتها ويتناقص مقطعها 
وتصبح مرنة وقوى القص تنتقل الى الجدران عن طريق المساحة المحمولة وليس صلابة العنصر
- لذلك لابد من زيادة صلابة اطراف الفتحات وتقويتها بكمرات ساقطة او مدفونة 
وبالاضافة يجب دراسة وتقوية صلابة البلاطة حيث تعمل كجائز عميق مسنود على مساند هي الجدران القصية
ووضع التسليح اللازم على اطراف البلاطة (انظر الصورة المرفقة)

3- لقد فرضنا ان البلاطة صلبة وان جميع الانتقالات للجدران والأعمدة وكل العناصر المربوطة
في البلاطة انتقالها الأفقي متساوي وهذا لايتحقق الا بي rigid diaphragm

4- انظر الملف المرفق:


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 سبتمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 102294
> -------------------------------------
> - اولا شكرا جزيلا على الهدية القيمة
> 1 - طبعا لابد من ربط جميع الحوائط وتأمين الوثاقة مع البلاطة وخاصة الحوائط الساندة على الأطراف
> ...


5 - بالنسبة للمخطط المرفق الفتحات حول جدران الكور كبيرة ومساهمة جدران الدرج في مساهمة تحمل قوى القص صغيرة
كان من المفروض جعلها اعمدة او تعويضها بجدران اخرى كما في اعلى اللوحة
او تقوية اطراف الفتحات بتسليح جانبي كما رأينا في الملف


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (21 سبتمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ------------------------------------------
> 
> - هناك ثلاث انواع من الجدران القصية المقاومة للزلازل تختلف تسميتها وفق نسبة ارتفاعها على طولها h/L
> 1- عندما تكون نسبة الارتفاع/الطول >2 تسمى high rise wall ويكون الانعطاف هو الحاكم
> ...







 الملفات المرفقة
​





low rise shear walls.rar‏ (507.3 كيلوبايت, 41 مشاهدات)
-


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (21 سبتمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> 5 - بالنسبة للمخطط المرفق الفتحات حول جدران الكور كبيرة ومساهمة جدران الدرج في مساهمة تحمل قوى القص صغيرة
> كان من المفروض جعلها اعمدة او تعويضها بجدران اخرى كما في اعلى اللوحة
> او تقوية اطراف الفتحات بتسليح جانبي كما رأينا في الملف




انظر الملف المرفق




الملفات المرفقة





diaphragm.rar‏ (364.8 كيلوبايت, 10 مشاهدات)


----------



## tarek elattar (22 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ الدكتور 
ارجو ان تكون حضرتك بخير 
اكرر الاعتذار عن التأخير الاضطرارى
مرفق لحضرتك مقطع فى المرفق استغربته عندما قرأته لاننا نتغافل عنه عند التصميم برجاء الوقوف عليه وتوضيحه


----------



## tarek elattar (22 سبتمبر 2014)

مرفق هدية والسؤال الاصلى فى اخر الصفحة 15 السابقة فبرجاء الرجوع اليها


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (23 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ الدكتور
> ارجو ان تكون حضرتك بخير
> اكرر الاعتذار عن التأخير الاضطرارى
> مرفق لحضرتك مقطع فى المرفق استغربته عندما قرأته لاننا نتغافل عنه عند التصميم برجاء الوقوف عليه وتوضيحه


-------------------------------------
التوضيح :






- قبل مناقشة ما جاء في الصورة من ملاحظات حول ماهية تخفيض عزم القصور للمقطع المتشقق
من Ig الى Icr او عدم تخفيضه وتأثيره على متانة ومقاومة المنشأ
- *رأينا وفرضنا في المنشأت التي لا تتعرض لقوة الزلازل ان المقطع متشقق
في المنطقة المشدودة فقط
**لكن في المنشأت التى تقاوم الزلازل يكون المقطع متشقق في مناطق
الشد و الضغط بسبب تعرضه لاجهادات متناوبة واستمرار مقاومته 
في المنطقة اللدنة ما بعد المرنة*
-بالنسبة للحمولات الشاقولية والمعادلة الأساسية U1=1.4DL+1.7LL وغيرها
*يمكن اهمال المقطع المتشقق وتأثير الانكماش والزحف أى اهمال تأثير سهم الهبوط طويل الامد
فى حساب الاجهادات الداخليه عند حساب قطاع الخرسانه و التسليح
**ولكن عند حساب قيمة الترخيم طويل الامد وكذلك تأثير الزلازل فانه يؤخذ فى الاعتبار
المقطع المتشقق فى قطاع الخرسانه لدارسة قيم سهم الهبوط* والانتقال في الكمرات والبلاطات
- حتى ولوتم تخفيض العطالة Ig سيكون التأثير على قيمة عزوم الانحناء والقص من الحمولات الشاقولية لايذكر
حيث ستبقى الصلابة نسبية ومجموع العزوم للعقدة في الأعمدة = مجموع العزوم في الكمرات
وفي حال تساوي مجازات الفتحات فتأثير العزم في الأعمدة مهمل
لذلك تخفيض العطالة Ig او عدمه لا يغير من مقاومة المقطع بالنسبة للحمولات الشاقولية
*- المقطع يتشقق بعد الزلزال لتناوب دورات الآهتزاز والقوة المطبقة عليه ولا يتشكل المفصل اللدن الا بعد التشقق 
ويجب اعتبار عزم العطالة المخفض Icr عوضا عن Ig
- وفي نفس الوقت يجب اعتبار Tcr تعني الدور T في حال المقطع متشقق 
*
**- ان استعمال عوامل تخفيض العطالة *Icr ستودي الى زيادة الدور Tcr وبالتالي انقاص وتخفيض قوة
*القص القاعدي الكليV بشكل ملحوظ وذلك لزيادة الانتقال ونقص الصلابة حيث = مقلوب الانتقال
- وعلى هذا ستنقص الجهود على المقاطع في الحالة الزلازالية U2 - U3 وقد تكون حالة الحمولة
الشاقولية U1 هي الحاكمة في معظم العناصر وقد نحتاج الى التحليل P- دلتا
- عدم تخفيض العطالة سوف يزيد قوة القص القاعدي وينقص الانتقال ويزيد المقاطع والتسليح 
وقد لا نحتاج الى التحليل P- دلتا 
- وعلى هذا تخفيض العطالة Ig او عدمه لا يؤثر على مقاومة ومتانة المنشأ
لكن يفضل عمل تخفيض والأخذ بثوابت التخفيض من الكود فهو اقتصادي ويوفر بأبعاد
المقاطع والتسليح حيث في الطريقتان يجب ان لانتجاوز الانتقال الكلي والطابقي المسموح

***- نعود الى ملاحظات في الصورة
- والتي تنصح بعدم اجراء تخفيض للعطالة في حال الجملة المقاومة للزلازل
اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم فقط وارتفاع المبنى كبير ولايمكن الاستعانة بجدران قصية
او كور لتقليل الانتقال الأفقي الذي يجب ان يكون اقل من المسموح حتى لو تم عمل تحليل P- دلتا
وكما راينا سابقا عدم تخفيض العطالة سيقلل الانتقال ويزيد صلابة المنشأ ويتناقص الدور الأساسي للمنشأ
وسوف تزداد قوة القص القاعدي وتزداد مقاطع وتسليح الإطارات لكن ستحقق الانتقال المسموح وبأقل
جهود اضافية ناتجة من تحليل P- دلتا وهي غير اقتصادية لكننا مجبرين على ذلك


----------



## tarek elattar (24 سبتمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -------------------------------------
> التوضيح :
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
هل معنى ذلك انه فى هذه الحالة الخاصة لا انقص العطالة فى حالة الزلازل فى حالة حساب الاجهادات الداخلية
ولكن ننقص العطالة فى حالة حساب الازاحة فى هذه الحالة الخاصة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (24 سبتمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> هل معنى ذلك انه فى هذه الحالة الخاصة لا انقص العطالة فى حالة الزلازل فى حالة حساب الاجهادات الداخلية
> ولكن ننقص العطالة فى حالة حساب الازاحة فى هذه الحالة الخاصة


----------------------------------------

- هو المهم انه يجب ان لانتخوف من حالة تخفيض العطالة وهي اقتصادية ولا تؤثر على مقاومة المقطع في حالة الحمولة الشاقولية
- ويعود للمصم اختيار تخفيض ام لا وفق الجملة التي تقاوم الزلازل ونوعية مقدار انتقالها
- نعم التخفيض ضروري فقط في حساب الانتقالات الأفقية للزلازل والشاقولية بدون زلازل
- لكن عندما نجري التخفيض على الحاسب من لوحة modifier لعناصر الأعمدة والكمرات والجدران
فهذا سيشمل الحالة الزلزالية والشاقولية بنفس الوقت حيث لايمكن التفريق بينهما
وكما اوضحنا سابقا يفضل عمل التخفيض لأنه اقتصادي ولا ينقص من مقدار مقاومة المقطع
حيث يؤثر فقط على الانتقالات الأفقية من الحمولة الزلزالية والانتقال الشاقولي للبلاطات والكمرات من الحمولات الشاقولية
لاننا عندما نخفض العطالة I=bh3/12 يزداد الانتقال الأفقي والشاقولي.
- يمكن في حالات حمولات شاقولية فقط ان لا نجري التخفيض للعطالة
ونحسب الانتقال والسهم طويل الأمد للكمرات والبلاطات بشكل منفرد خارج عن الحاسب
او عندما لاندخل البلاطات في البرمجة فيمكن الحساب بشكل منفصل للعناصر التي سماكتها اكل من المسموح
*** الخلاصة تخفيض العطالة Ig الى Icr لا يوثر على مقاومة المقطع
يؤثر فقط على الانتقالات والانحرافات في حال الحمولات الشاقولية والزلزالية


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (28 سبتمبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> الكود السورى فى الزلازل ....رائع
> http://www.4shared-china.com/get/ku8bDfwd/____1.html?simpleLogin=true&startDownload=true


-------------------------------------

- طبعا هذا ليس الكود العربي السوري بحذافيره

- انما دورة تدربية وتأهيلية للمهندسين في تطبيقات الكود العربي
السوري واشتراطاته في مقاومة الأبنية للزلازل

- اقيمت الدورة في نقابة المهندسين السورين فرع حلب

- وقد شاركت شخصيا بالقاء محاضرة بعنوات:
مقاومة جملة الاطارات للزلازل وطريقة الحساب:
1 - بالطريقة اليدوية
2 - استعمال الحاسب

-


----------



## tarek elattar (1 أكتوبر 2014)

الاستاذ الدكتور 
السلام عليكم 
ارجون ان تكون حضرتك بخير 
فشلت فى فهم وربط مابين المرفقات عن الكلام عن الشيير
يوجد بالمرفقات عبارات افهمها ولكن لا استطيع ربطها بالباقى
واخرى لا افهمها تماما
طمعا فى كرمكم رجاء الشرح


----------



## رشيد ياسين (1 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> الاستاذ الدكتور
> السلام عليكم
> ارجون ان تكون حضرتك بخير
> فشلت فى فهم وربط مابين المرفقات عن الكلام عن الشيير
> ...


هيك مابيمشى الحال لازم نتعب شوي عشان نفهم مو نستهلك اساتذتنا ونسألهم فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة المهندس لابد يبحث ويجتهد


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> الاستاذ الدكتور
> السلام عليكم
> ارجون ان تكون حضرتك بخير
> فشلت فى فهم وربط مابين المرفقات عن الكلام عن الشيير
> ...


----------------------------------------

- حساب العزم و قوة القص v الأعظمية التاتجة من تجميع مخططا القوى الشاقولية والزلازل

من المصورات نرى مخطط عزم القوى الشاقولية حيث العزم السالب في المساند والموجب في الوسط
ونرى مخطط الزلازل المتناوب للعزوم حيث الزلزال تحدث في الاتجاهين مرة نرى عزم سالب في اعلى المسند
ومرة اخرى نراه اسفل المسند
- لذلك لا بد من وضع تسليح علوي لتواجد العزم السالب في وسط الفتحات وتسليح سفلي في منطقة المساند
- حتما سيكون الانهيار اولا بعزم الانحناء Mpr plastic المتشكل في منطقة المفصل اللدن وليس من قوى القص
لأن قوى القص تتشكل من عزم الانحناء المتواجد اولا وعلى هذا يحب تصعيد العزم Mr بمقدار 1.25 لاستمرار
مقاومة المقطع في منطقة تشكل المفصل اللدن كما رأينا سابقا في الجدران القصية

- يمكن حساب القص الناتج من عزم الانحناء الزلازلي على طرفي الكمرة بالعلاقة المعروفة : 
V=M1+M2/2 وقد يكون سالب معكوس الاشارة ويضاف الى 
القص المتواجد من الحمولة الشاقولية
- وعلى هذا يجب عدم حساب مساهمة الخرسنة بتحمل القص لوجود اجهادات شادة
وتشقق المقطع وحيث يقاوم القص بتسليح الأتاري فقط
- يجب تطبيق الاشتراطات الزلزالية والتسليح والتباعد الأصغري لمقطع التسليح العرضي
حيث الكانات مغلقة تماما وموزعة على كامل الطول وزيادة المطاوعة العرضية الجانبية
 
*** معلومة
يجب الانتباه ان قوة القص في حالة الاطارات لا تأتي كحمولات شاقولية او افقية كما في الجدران
بل تأتي من تواجد عزم الزلازل المتشكل في العقد مع الأعمدة كما راينا في الجدران القصية
ان قوة القص افقية تعمل على الجدار وتقاوم بتسليح افقي


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 أكتوبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ------------------------------------------
> 
> - هناك ثلاث انواع من الجدران القصية المقاومة للزلازل تختلف تسميتها وفق نسبة ارتفاعها على طولها h/L
> 1- عندما تكون نسبة الارتفاع/الطول >2 تسمى high rise wall ويكون الانعطاف هو الحاكم
> ...



اذا كان النظام الانشائى لمقاومه القوه الافقيه للزلزال يعتمد على حوائط قص من الخرسانه المسلحه . ماهى ابسط الطرق المستخدمه فى برنامج الايتابس لاخراج الاعمده والكمرات والاسقف من الزلزال . تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اذا كان النظام الانشائى لمقاومه القوه الافقيه للزلزال يعتمد على حوائط قص من الخرسانه المسلحه . ماهى ابسط الطرق المستخدمه فى برنامج الايتابس لاخراج الاعمده والكمرات والاسقف من الزلزال . تحياتى


---------------------------------------------

- يوجد طرق كثيرة يتبعها الزملاء وفق مايريدون حسابه في البرنامج مع بلاطات الأسقف اودونها
- مع حساب الاطارات لمقاومة القوى الشاقولية فقط او دونها 
- هل المطلوب تحقيق تحليل p- دلتا للأعمدة 
- هل سوف اعمل عدد من الملفات لكل حالة او يفضل جمعها في ملف واحد
ام نحتاج فقط ملف الحالة الزلزالية للجدران القصية فقط 

1- في حال عدم ادخال بلاطات الأسقف فقط اطارات وجدران
يجب ادخال توضع الحمولات الشاقولية على الكمرات والجدران يدويا 
لامكانية حساب الحمولات الزلزالية منها وفرض ديافرام لكل سقف
2- لإخراج الإطارات من المشاركة الزلزالية يوجد طريقتان:
 a- اختيار مقاطع للأعمدة فقط صغيرة قدر الامكان مثل 2سم × 2سم 
رقم صغير يتقبله البرنامج حيث الصلابة معدومة
b- بعد التأشير على جميع الأعمدة الذهاب الى لوحة موديفاير modifier 
وفي مربع قوى القص shear اكتب 0 عوضا عن واحد وباقي المربعات 1
حيث الأعمدة بقيت تشارك في الحمولات الشاقولية كاطارات دون قوى زلزالية

3- لنفرض جميع العناصر متواجدة ونريد اخراج البلاطات والأعمدة
- بالنسبة للإطارات كما فعلنا سابقا
- بالنسبة للبلاطات ومع ان مشاركتها او عدمها لا يؤثر على الزلازل يجب عمل
ديافرام لكل طابق
يمكن التأشير على البلاطات والذهاب الى لوحة موديفاير modifier ووضع الرقم 0 والغاء 
مركبة الصلابة او العزوم وغيرها وفق مانحتاج اخراجه

- يمكن عمل تحليل p- دلتا اضافة للتحليل العادي وتأثيره على الأعمدة
حيث يتولد عزم انحناء وقوة قص اضافية من جراء ازاحة الأعمدة مع الجدران
يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار.


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 أكتوبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> - يوجد طرق كثيرة يتبعها الزملاء وفق مايريدون حسابه في البرنامج مع بلاطات الأسقف اودونها
> - مع حساب الاطارات لمقاومة القوى الشاقولية فقط او دونها
> ...


اشكركم استاذى وجزاكم الله خيرا
اذا قللنا الجساءه للاعمده فهذا يعنى ان جميع الاحمال الراسيه (الشاغوليه) ستنتقل الى الحوائط وهذا معناه تصميم الحواط على قيم كبيره للاحمال الراسيه ...ارجو التوضيح ..تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (2 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اشكركم استاذى وجزاكم الله خيرا
> اذا قللنا الجساءه للاعمده فهذا يعنى ان جميع الاحمال الراسيه (الشاغوليه) ستنتقل الى الحوائط وهذا معناه تصميم الحواط على قيم كبيره للاحمال الراسيه ...ارجو التوضيح ..تحياتى


-----------------------------------

- الحمولات الشاقولية ثابتة على الكمرات والأعمدة او الجدران القصية
ولا يمكن تغيرها او نقلها الى مكان أخر اومن عنصر الى آخر مطلفا
- نحن منعنا الأعمدة من المشاركة في مقاومة قوى القص الأفقية فقط
وابقينا المركبة الشاقولية z فعالة لحساب حمولة العامود حتى الأساس

- نحن عندما نلغي صلابة العامود لقوى القص الأفقية او عطالته لا يغير من الحمولة الشاقولية
لكن يمنع العامود من امتصاص قوة قص افقية v=o 
او عندما نلغي الصلابة يعني Ig = o والأعمدة لاتأخذ عزوم انحناء
وتصبح فتحات الاطار كجائز مستمر مسنود على مساند بسيطة عادية

-كذلك عندما فرضنا مقطع العامود 5سم ×5سم نحن الغينا صلابة المقطع
ولم نلغي المسند حيث عندما نذهب لتصميم العامود سيحذرنا الحاسب ان المقطع غير كافي
لكن ستبقى الحمولات رد فعل ثابت حتى الأساس
- يعني نحن لا نحذف الأعمدة كمساند والا سينهار البناء
كيف الجدار القصي او الكور سيحمل بلاطة مجازها 20 متر

- البرنامج والموديفاير فيه عدد من المميزات
يمكنك الغاء الصلابة - يمكن الغاء العزوم
لكن لايمكن الغاء الأعمدة كمساند حتى تتحول الحمولة 
الى الجدران فالبرنامج يرفض ذلك ولا يقوم بالتحليل


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 أكتوبر 2014)

1- في حال عدم ادخال بلاطات الأسقف فقط اطارات وجدران
يجب ادخال توضع الحمولات الشاقولية على الكمرات والجدران يدويا 
لامكانية حساب الحمولات الزلزالية منها وفرض ديافرام لكل سقف
*ارجو توضيح العباره السابقه ...مع كامل شكرى واحترامى*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (2 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> 1- في حال عدم ادخال بلاطات الأسقف فقط اطارات وجدران
> يجب ادخال توضع الحمولات الشاقولية على الكمرات والجدران يدويا
> لامكانية حساب الحمولات الزلزالية منها وفرض ديافرام لكل سقف
> *ارجو توضيح العباره السابقه ...مع كامل شكرى واحترامى*


-------------------------------

 - لكي لا يصبح الملف كبيرا ويأخذ مدة طويلة في الحساب او سعة تخزين
الحاسب لا تستوعب ميغات كبيرة
او نريد تصميم البلاطات وفق برامج وكودات خاصة
وبعض الأحيان البرنامج لا يتقبل توزيع حمولات البلاطة على الكمرات
- فيمكن عمل نموذج للمنِشا دون ادخال بلاطات الأسقف
ويدويا نحسب و نضع الحمولات الميتة والحية مباشرة على الكمرات
ونتابع التصميم
- وطبعا يجب اختيار كل العناصر المتواجدة بكل سقف وربطها diaphragm بديافرام
غشائي يقوم مقام بلاطة السقف لتوزيع حمولة القص الأفقية على اعمدة وجدران.


----------



## محمد السعيد على (4 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكركم استاذى على التوضيح ولكن ذكرتم -.... وطبعا يجب اختيار كل العناصر المتواجدة بكل سقف وربطها diaphragm بديافرام
 غشائي يقوم مقام بلاطة السقف *لتوزيع حمولة القص الأفقية على اعمدة وجدران*. ولكن انا استخدم جدران قص shear wall لمقاومه قوه القص القاعدى بدون الاعمده فهل اقوم بعمل ديافرام لحوائط القص فقط فى هذه الحاله فقط...تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اشكركم استاذى على التوضيح ولكن ذكرتم -.... وطبعا يجب اختيار كل العناصر المتواجدة بكل سقف وربطها diaphragm بديافرام
> غشائي يقوم مقام بلاطة السقف *لتوزيع حمولة القص الأفقية على اعمدة وجدران*. ولكن انا استخدم جدران قص shear wall لمقاومه قوه القص القاعدى بدون الاعمده فهل اقوم بعمل ديافرام لحوائط القص فقط فى هذه الحاله فقط...تحياتى


-------------------------------------

- طبعا يجب ربط الجدران القصية والأعمدة بديافرام لتوزيع قوة القص في كل طابق
وفق صلابتها حتى ولو كانت الأعمدة لاتشارك

 - يكفي التأشير على السقف او اختيار المسقط الأفقي للبلاطة بكامله وعمل ديافرام
وذلك لجعل جميع العناصر التي تقاوم الزلازل انتقالها متساوي وحصتها من قوة
القص وفق صلابتها


----------



## محمد السعيد على (4 أكتوبر 2014)

بالنسبة للبلاطات ومع ان مشاركتها او عدمها لا يؤثر على الزلازل يجب عمل
 ديافرام لكل طابق
 يمكن التأشير على البلاطات والذهاب الى لوحة موديفاير modifier ووضع الرقم 0 والغاء 
مركبة الصلابة او العزوم وغيرها وفق مانحتاج اخراجه
هل تقصدون استاذى وضع 
membrane f11,f22,f12=0 وكذلك bending m11,m22,m12=0 والابقاء على shear v13 ,v23=1 وبذلك نضمن عدم مشاركه البلاطه فى مقاومه الزلزال ؟
اذا كان مقطع العمود كما فرضنا صغير جدا فهذا يعنى ان التشكل فى الهيكل الخرسانى سيكون كبير جدا وتتولد عزوم اضافيه على الاعمده النحيفه ...وحضرتك توصى باجراء التحليل تحقيق تحليل p- دلتا للأعمدة ... هل من توضيح 
اشكركم ا . د يوسف حميضه على الرد ...مع احترامى وشكرى لكم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> بالنسبة للبلاطات ومع ان مشاركتها او عدمها لا يؤثر على الزلازل يجب عمل
> ديافرام لكل طابق
> يمكن التأشير على البلاطات والذهاب الى لوحة موديفاير modifier ووضع الرقم 0 والغاء
> مركبة الصلابة او العزوم وغيرها وفق مانحتاج اخراجه
> ...


--------------------------------------
- كما ذكرنا سابقابالنسبة للبلاطات ومع ان مشاركتها او عدمها لا يؤثر على الزلازل يجب عمل​ديافرام لكل طابق بوجودها او دونه التأشير عليها من اجل عمل diaphragm فقط
- البلاطات لاتحتاج ايmodifier بعضهم يدخلها في النموذج من اجل حساب الحمولات الشاقولية​وتوزيعها بواسطة الحاسب على الكمرات وبعضهم لا يدخلها لسبب ما ويوزع الحمولات الشاقولية مباشرة على اللكمرات يدويا
- نحن اخرجنا مشاركة الأعمدة من مقاومة الزلازل بطريقة ما
الغاء العطالة الصلابة او الغاء قوة القص واصبح كامل القص يقاوم بالجدران القصية
- نجري الحساب (رقم 1) ونصمم جدران القص ونوجد الانتقال drift بين الطوابق
اذا كان الانتقال اكبر من المسموح كما جاء في الكود يجب عمل تحليل p- دلتا للأعمدة
او يجب عمل التحليل في جميع الأحوال بغض النظر عن مقدار drift وفق الكود
- قبل عمل التحليل p- دلتا نحفظ نسخة من الملف الأولي لحساب الجدران القصية
ونعمل ملف ثاني حيث نرجع الأعمدة الى الوضع الأصلي مقطعها النظامي ودون حذف صلابتها
ونصمم الأعمدة الحساب (رقم 2) على اساس p- دلتا

- وعادة ومن الخبرة الأبنية العادية وذات الارتفاع المتوسط لا تحتاج تحليل p- دلتا
- لكن هذا مهم في الأبنية البرجية العالية حيث تكون حمولات الأعمدة كبيرة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكركم استاذ د يوسف حميضه على تواصلكم وعطاؤكم المستمر 
انا اريد الابقاء على البلاطه واريد الغاء المشاركه لها فى الزلزال ( القوه الافقيه ) ونستعمل البرنامج فى توزيع الاحمال الشاقوليه على الكمرات والحوائط ماذا افعل ؟؟ تقبل تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اشكركم استاذ د يوسف حميضه على تواصلكم وعطاؤكم المستمر
> انا اريد الابقاء على البلاطه واريد الغاء المشاركه لها فى الزلزال ( القوه الافقيه ) ونستعمل البرنامج فى توزيع الاحمال الشاقوليه على الكمرات والحوائط ماذا افعل ؟؟ تقبل تحياتى


-------------------------------------

لإخراج عنصر من المشاركة في الزلازل اضعاف صلابته:
في البلاطات يمكن عمل:
1- يمكن فرض نوع بلاطة السقف membrane عوضا عن shell وتغيرmodeling
يعني غشاء رقيق لا ينقل عزوم انحناء فقط قوى ضغط وشد
2- ويمكن انقاص سماكة البلاطة = 1 سم مثلا وتعويض فرق الوزن للبلاطة باضافة
حمولة موزعة بانتظام مع الوزن الميت
3- كما ذكرت سابقا :
membrane f11,f22,f12=0 وكذلك bending m11,m22,m12=0
والابقاء على shear v13 ,v23=1 وبذلك نضمن عدم مشاركه البلاطه فى مقاومه الزلزال

​- كل هذه الحالات تمنع تشكل عزوم في وبين البلاطة والعامود او الجدار المسنودة عليه
وانتقاء الحالة تعود الى المهندس المصمم وعدم تأثيرها على تصميم البلاطات في حالة الحمولات الشاقولية
او سيتم تصميم البلاطات على برامج اخرى او فايل آخر ان كانت تؤثر​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 أكتوبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -------------------------------------
> 
> لإخراج عنصر من المشاركة في الزلازل اضعاف صلابته:
> في البلاطات يمكن عمل:
> ...



استاذى الفاضل ا.د يوسف حميضه نحيه لكم مع كامل شكرى واحترامى
1. تصغيير الجساءه للاعمده سيغير من حسابات مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه للمبنى .
2. التغيير فى مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه سيغير من معامل الفتل Ax 
3 . تقليل جساءه العمود سيؤدى الى زياده الانحراف drift وكذلك الازاحه displacement للاسقف وتكون النتائج غير واقعيه.
4. تغيير البلاطه من shell الى plate سيؤدى الى توزيع للاحمال الراسيه على الحوائط والاعمده بنسب جديده .
وانا ارى وارجو التصحيح بحل المبنى بدون اى تغييرات فى الاعمده والاسقف ووضع قيمه R حسب الكود حتى لو تمت مشاركه الاعمده فى الزلزال
ارجو لكم كل الخير وعيد مبارك عليكم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> استاذى الفاضل ا.د يوسف حميضه نحيه لكم مع كامل شكرى واحترامى
> 1. تصغيير الجساءه للاعمده سيغير من حسابات مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه للمبنى .
> 2. التغيير فى مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه سيغير من معامل الفتل Ax
> 3 . تقليل جساءه العمود سيؤدى الى زياده الانحراف drift وكذلك الازاحه displacement للاسقف وتكون النتائج غير واقعيه.
> ...


-------------------------------------
- طبعا لكل حالة نتائجها وتغيراتها وعلى المصمم ان يراعي ذلك 
ويختار الحالة المناسبة والملائمة ونوع الجملة المقاومة للزلازل
- ليس شرطا ان تغير الجساءة يمكن عمل release للعزوم في النهايات
- ويبقى الحل الأنسب وخاصة للأبنية العالية والبرجية هو مشاركة الأعمدة
مع الجدران القصية والاستفادة من خاصية ومميزات العامل R وتقليل قوة القص القاعدي وال drift
- وكل عام وانت بخير وعيد اضحى سعيد 
​
​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 أكتوبر 2014)

....- ليس شرطا ان تغير الجساءة يمكن عمل release للعزوم في النهايات
هل يتم ذلك للاعمده من طرف واحد فقط اسفل البلاطه الخرسانيه ام من طرفين اسفل واعلى البلاطه الخرسانيه بكل دور ...تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> ....- ليس شرطا ان تغير الجساءة يمكن عمل release للعزوم في النهايات
> هل يتم ذلك للاعمده من طرف واحد فقط اسفل البلاطه الخرسانيه ام من طرفين اسفل واعلى البلاطه الخرسانيه بكل دور ...تحياتى



نعود ونذكر مما ذكرناه سابقا بالنسبة لطرق اخراج الاعمدة من المساهمة فكلها مقبولة
الغاء اوتقليل الصلابة لن يؤثر كثيراعلى مركز الصلابة حيث الأعمدة متناظرة بالنسبة لمركز الكتلة
وكذلك بالنسبة للبلاطات عند اختيار membrane وليس plate او الغاء عومل العزم mm وليس عوامل القوى المحورية ff
تبقى البلاطة صلبة وتوزع القوى المحورية الأفقية للزلازل وهذا ممكن في حالات البلاطات الفطرية والاكمرية
- وكما ذكرنا سابقا يعود ذلك الاختيار للمهندس المصمم
- طريقة عمل release للعزم في عقدة العامود العليا في كل طابق عملية ومجربة
يفضل عمل release للعزم من الطرفين للعامود ولكن في بعض البرامج قد لا تتقبل طرفين
ويكفي الطرف العلوي اسفل البلاطة
---------------------------------
***- يوجد طريقة اخرى افضل ولا تحتاج الى عمل فايلين للتصميم ولا تغير الصلابة
ويمكن ابقاء على العزوم الأتية من الحمولة الشاقولية في تصميم الأعمدة 
حيث يمكن فقط حذف قوة القص الأتية من الزلازل على الأعمدة 
وهي المسبب لعزم الانحناء على الأعمدة 
- اعمل release على الأعمدة للعقدة في الأعلى اسفل السقف ضع في المربع =0
shear forces
- جرب الدراسة على الأعمدة في طابق واحد واطلب حساب القص v22 والعزم m33 
في حالة الزلازل فقط تجدها تساوي الصفرعلى العامود بالنسبة لبقية اعمدة الطابق
----------------------
- في حال التأكد منها وهي مضمونة
يرجى المساعدة في نشرها لافادة الزملاء
وشكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (7 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذى الفاضل ا.د يوسف حميضه تحيه لكم مع كامل شكرى واحترامى
اشكركم ... وماذا نعمل مع الكمرات ؟؟ لان الحل مع البلاطه والعمود غايه فى الروعه


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> استاذى الفاضل ا.د يوسف حميضه تحيه لكم مع كامل شكرى واحترامى
> اشكركم ... وماذا نعمل مع الكمرات ؟؟ لان الحل مع البلاطه والعمود غايه فى الروعه


--------------------------------------------

- لا نعمل شيئ في الكمرات لأنها تستمد عزومها من عقدة العامود
حيث في العقدة نقطة تقاطع الأعمدة والكمرات لدينا:
مجموع العزوم في الكمرات = مجموع العزوم في الأعمدة
وحيث عزوم الزلازل =0 في الأعمدة فحتما في الكمرات = 0
- يوجد عزوم في العقدة فقط في حال تطبيق المعادلة
u1 = 1.4DL+1.7LL من اجل الحمولات الشاقولية
- طالما اخرجنا اعمدة الاطارات من المشاركة في الزلازل
فالقص القاعدي وجميع القوى الأفقية ستتحملها الجدران القصية والكور
-------------------------------------

يرجى المساعدة في نشر هذه الطريقة في المنتدى بطريقة ما
حيث لايزال قسم كبير من الزملاء بحاجة لها


----------



## محمد السعيد على (7 أكتوبر 2014)

*ماهو الطابق اللين soft story وكذلك الطابق الضعيف Weak story وماهى القيم الداله عليهما ؟ وماهى الاحتياطات المطلوبه فى التصميم ؟ مع كامل شكرى واحترامى لكم*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *ماهو الطابق اللين soft story وكذلك الطابق الضعيف Weak story وماهى القيم الداله عليهما ؟ وماهى الاحتياطات المطلوبه فى التصميم ؟ مع كامل شكرى واحترامى لكم*


----------------------------------

* الطابق اللين soft story و الطابق الضعيف Weak story*

1- انقطاع في الاستطاعة - الطابق الضعيف :* soft story*
الطابق الضعيف هو الطابق الذي مقاومته اقل من %80 من الطابق الذي يعلوه
ومقاومة الطابق تحسب لجميع العناصر التى تقاوم القوة الزلزالية في اعلى واسفل الطابق
ونرمز لها= Mur العزم المقاوم
2- عدم انتظام في القساوة- الطابق اللين:*Weak story*
- يكون الطابق لينا اذا كانت قساوته الجانبية ( الصلابة) عزم القصور والعطالة لكل العناصر
المقاومة للزلازل- اعمدة وجدران اقل من %70 من الطابق الذي يعلوه
- حيث الصلابة =مقلوب الانتقال او يمكن اعتبار عزم القصور Ig= bh3/12
واقل من %80 للثلاث طوابق التي تعلوه

3- في حال تواجد احداهما على المنشأ تعتبر الجملة المقاومة للزلازل غير منتظمة
ويجب تطبيق الحل الديناميكي بالآضافة الى تصعيد قوة القص القاعدي للطابق الضعيف
بمقدار النسبة *Ω0 تؤخذ من اللكود ونسبة تغير العامل R عامل المطاوعة للطوابق العلوية عن السفلية*
اي عامل التصعيد للقص القاعدي للطابق الضعيف او اللين = *R2 /R1 * Ω0 
*النسبة *R2 /R1 >=1 اذا كان اطارات في الأعلى R= 8 وجدران في الأسفل R=4
يؤخذ عامل التصعيد = ** Ω0***2

- ما نقصده يجب تصعيد القوة الأفقية الزلزالية في مناطق تواجد هذه الطوابق فقط حيث جملتها الزلزالية
اصبحت غير منتظمة
 فاذا كانت التغيرات مثلا في سقف الطابق الأرضي والصالات فيجب اجراء تصعيد و Modifier لقوة القص والعزوم لأعمدة الاطارات وجدران القص المتواجدة في هذا الطابق
بمقدار نسبة ما ذكرناه في الأعلى.*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 أكتوبر 2014)

- انقطاع في الاستطاعة - الطابق الضعيف :* soft story*
الطابق الضعيف هو الطابق الذي مقاومته اقل من %80 من الطابق الذي يعلوه
ومقاومة الطابق تحسب لجميع العناصر التى تقاوم القوة الزلزالية في اعلى واسفل الطابق
ونرمز لها= Mur العزم المقاوم
*واذا كان البعض ياخذ المقاومه الكليه للقص لعناصر الطابق المساهمه فى تحمل قوه القص *.....فما رايكم تحياتى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> - انقطاع في الاستطاعة - الطابق الضعيف :* soft story*
> الطابق الضعيف هو الطابق الذي مقاومته اقل من %80 من الطابق الذي يعلوه
> ومقاومة الطابق تحسب لجميع العناصر التى تقاوم القوة الزلزالية في اعلى واسفل الطابق
> ونرمز لها= Mur العزم المقاوم
> *واذا كان البعض ياخذ المقاومه الكليه للقص لعناصر الطابق المساهمه فى تحمل قوه القص *.....فما رايكم تحياتى


------------------------------

- طبعا يمكن كذلل معرفة الطابق الضعيف من ايجاد مقاومة القص للطابق بعد
معرفة مقاومة جميع العناصر في الطابق
1- ففي حال جدار قصي يحوي فتحات نوجد مقدار قوة القص v
لكل بير panel ثم لكامل الجدار
2- في حال اطار frame من معرفة عزوم مقاومة الانحناء اعلى واسفل العامود 
يمكن ايجاد قوى القص الأفقي في العامود وفق v=M1+M2/2
ثم نوجد ذلك لكامل الأعمدة في الطابق السفلي ونقارنها مع الطابق العلوي 
لتحديد امكانية تواجد الطابق الضعيف -* soft story*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*اشكركم على عطاؤكم المستمر وفقكم الله لكل الخير وجزاكم عنا كل الخير .... ارجو توضيح الفقره التاليه والاشاره الى المعادلات بالكود*
- في حال تواجد احداهما على المنشأ تعتبر الجملة المقاومة للزلازل غير منتظمة
ويجب تطبيق الحل الديناميكي بالآضافة الى _*تصعيد قوة القص القاعدي للطابق الضعيف
بمقدار النسبة Ω0 تؤخذ من اللكود ونسبة تغير العامل r عامل المطاوعة للطوابق العلوية عن السفلية
اي عامل التصعيد للقص القاعدي للطابق الضعيف او اللين = r2 /r1 * Ω0 
النسبة r2 /r1 >=1 اذا كان اطارات في الأعلى r= 8 وجدران في ال*_*أسفل r=4
يؤخذ عامل التصعيد =  Ω0*2
تحياتى*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *اشكركم على عطاؤكم المستمر وفقكم الله لكل الخير وجزاكم عنا كل الخير .... ارجو توضيح الفقره التاليه والاشاره الى المعادلات بالكود*
> - في حال تواجد احداهما على المنشأ تعتبر الجملة المقاومة للزلازل غير منتظمة
> ويجب تطبيق الحل الديناميكي بالآضافة الى _*تصعيد قوة القص القاعدي للطابق الضعيف
> بمقدار النسبة Ω0 تؤخذ من اللكود ونسبة تغير العامل r عامل المطاوعة للطوابق العلوية عن السفلية
> ...


--------------------------------------
- العامل _*Ω0 عامل تصعيد مسار وانقطاع الحمولات يؤخذ من جدول الكود وفق العامل R
- في حال الجملة المقاومة للزلازل هي من نفس النوع اعلى واسفل الطابق اللين او الضعيف
فلا حاجة لتصعيد
- في حال اختلاف نوع الجملة المقاومة للزلزال اعلى واسفل الطابق الضعيف او اللين
يجب اعتبار عامل المطاوعة R الأصغري
مثلا في الطوابق العلوية جملة اطارات تم اعتبار عامل المطاوعة R =8
والسفلية تم اضافة جدران قصية او bracing في واحهة البناء حيث تصبح R=4
طبعا هذه فرضية حالة خاصة قد لا تتواجد الا في حالات التأهيل والتدعيم
-بعض الكودات تقريبا اشارت الى جميع حالات عدم الانتظام تحتاج الى تحليل ديناميكي
يمكن الرجوع الى الكود المحلي والتأكد

*_


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*اشكركم مع كامل احترامى لكم....ما اسم هذا العامل باللغه الانجليزيه Ω0 ولو امكن ارفاق جدول بالقيم له .
ارجو توضيح Short column وكذلك Long column للمبانى المعرضه للزلازل . والاحتياطات المطلوبه فى التصميم .*


----------



## alaa_ce (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير د/يوسف .. موضوع رائع جدا .. ياؤيت لو اجابة على الاسئلة ده 
Why We Make Scale Factor Between Static And Dynamic Analysis
After Scale Factor We Design By Load Combinations Included Dynamic Cases Only Or Dynamic And Static
Importance of Diaphragm In Seismic And Wind
Define Diaphragm Rigid Or Semi Rigid in Etabs And What Different Between Them
Different Between Displacement Analysis And Drift Analysis Due to Seismic
Why We Don't Combine Seismic And Wind in Load Combinations
In Dynamic Analysis Forces Cause Mode Shapes Or Mode Shapes Cause Forces
Difference Between Response Spectrum ( Dynamic ) And Time History , Which Best
Design Of Slabs And Beams By Load Combination Included Seismic Right Or Wrong

What is Orthogonal Effect​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *اشكركم مع كامل احترامى لكم....ما اسم هذا العامل باللغه الانجليزيه Ω0 ولو امكن ارفاق جدول بالقيم له .
> ارجو توضيح Short column وكذلك Long column للمبانى المعرضه للزلازل . والاحتياطات المطلوبه فى التصميم .*


----------------------------------
1- *Ω0* ; the system overstrength factor
*Ω0 ; معامل تكبير القوى الزلزالية المطلوب اعتباره في تصميم العنصر
من اجل المقاومة الانشائية الزائدة
وهو موجود في دستور القص القاعدي الى جانب عامل مطاوعة الجملة R

2- يمكن تميز العامود القصير من الطويل من معرفة عامل وطول التحنيب 
اذا كان العامل <10 لا يوجد تحنيب والعامود قصير
واذا كان العامل >10<23 يوجد تحنيب والعامود طويل
3- لكن ما يهمنا في حالة الزلازل
a- بالنسبة للعامود القصير ان يراعي المصمم مكان تواجد العامود القصير
عند حساب الصلابة وتصميم العامود:
*إن الأعمدة القصيرة قد تنشأ من الدراسة إنشائية أو معمارية و من الإنشائية التي تؤدي إلى تشكل الأعمدة القصيرة كوصل العمود
مع كمرة ذات سقوط كبير او عند النوافذ أو السقائف والشدادات ورقبات الاساسات والواجهات الأمامية
، و من المعمارية الطابق الأول بمنسوب أعلى من منسوب الشارع، و تشكيل طابق الميزانين بارتفاع أقل من الطوابق الأخرى
أو وجود طابق النصاصي أو الفتحات في جدران القواطع بين الأعمدة و التي تستخدم للإنارة والخدمة
*- كل هذا يؤثر على طول العامود h ويزيد من صلابته الى تغير مركزية الفتل
وزيادة عزوم الانحناء وخاصة اجهاد قوة القص يتضاعف 
حيث كما نعلم القص v = M/h وقد يتضاعف ويصبح الضعف في اصبحت h=h/2

b- كذلك الحال بالنسبة لتشكل العامود الطويل ان كان انشائيا وجود كمرات مقلوبة او مدفونة
*او معماريا وتشكل ظاهرة الطابق اللين او اضعيف من توضع طوابق ذات ارتفاع قصير 
فوق طابق ذو ارتفاع كبير او منفرق منسوب وعلى المصمم مراعاة ذلك بالاضافة الى تشكل حالة
تحنيب العامود الطويل وانبعاجه وتأثير side way وال buckling وكل هذا يؤدي
الى تشكل اجهادت ثانوية هامة نتيجة ذلك يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار.

انظر الملف:مشاهدة المرفق seismic-factors.pdf


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 أكتوبر 2014)

هل يقوم برنامج الايتابس باخذ الدور اللين - الدور الضعيف -العمود القصير - العمود الطويل فى التحليل والتصميم تلقائيا . ام يقوم المصمم بادخال بيانات ومدخلات خاصه للبرنامج .... ارجو التوضيح ؟؟؟
لا املك الى الدعاء لكم على عطاؤكم المستمر جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

alaa_ce قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير د/يوسف .. موضوع رائع جدا .. ياؤيت لو اجابة على الاسئلة ده
> Why We Make Scale Factor Between Static And Dynamic Analysis
> After Scale Factor We Design By Load Combinations Included Dynamic Cases Only Or DynamicAnd Static
> Importance of Diaphragm In Seismic And Wind
> ...


------

*- يجب ان نساوي بين قيمة القص القاعدي الستاتيكي والديناميكي* *بعد اجراء
** Scale Factor **نأخذ حالة الديناميكي المعدل بالستاتيكي مع** Load Combination
- **نحتاج** Diaphragm **للزلازل فقط*
*في الزلازل** Rigid Diaphragm **صلب حيث اتصال البلاطة والكمرات مع العامود
يشكل عقدة صلبة **حيث تكون العزوم اعظمية لتشكل المفصل اللدن خارج العامود*
*Semi Rigid **يعني مرن سقف غير صلد معدني عقد غيرصلبة لا تقاوم العزوم استناد بسيط*
* - Displacement Analysis- **تعني انتقال كلي طابقي = **d*
*Drift Analysis **تعني فرق الانتقال الكلي بين طابقين = ** d1-d2
- **لا ضرورة لجمع الرياح والزلازال يجب اختيار حالة الأكبر رياح ام زلازل* 
*حيث توقع ان يجتمع الرياح والزلازل سوية قليلة جدا ان لم نقل مستحيلة*
*- **هو الزلزال يصنع اولا** Forces **قوى متناوبة ثم تأتي** Mode Shapes **وعددها تقريبا*
*يساوي عدد الطوابق ولكل منها دورها الخاص وتواتر الاهتزاز*
*- **يوجد طريقتين اساسيتين للتحليل الديناميكي ..الأولى ان تتعامل مع طيف الاستجابة 
تبعاً لعدد كاف من انماط الاهتزاز الموافقة للبناء المدروس
اوالى تسجيل زلزالي لزلزال حقيقي حدث سابقاً وتم تسجيله
لطريقة التحليل الزمني** Time History Analysis *
*يفضل التحليل الطيفي لسهولة تطبيقة على الأبنية والتحليل الزمنى في حال
ابنية معقدة وهامة نووية وتحوي مخمدات زلزالية*
*- ليس خطا اذا تم الجمع بين الحمولات الشاقولية والزلزالية*
هي مصفوفة متعامدة حيث تكون الأعمدة متعامدة أو الصفوف متعامدة 
ويمكن حل معادلات بثلاث مجاهيل ومستقلة عن بعضها بنفس الوقت وتستعمل في البرمجة ​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> هل يقوم برنامج الايتابس باخذ الدور اللين - الدور الضعيف -العمود القصير - العمود الطويل فى التحليل والتصميم تلقائيا . ام يقوم المصمم بادخال بيانات ومدخلات خاصه للبرنامج .... ارجو التوضيح ؟؟؟
> لا املك الى الدعاء لكم على عطاؤكم المستمر جزاكم الله كل خير


-----------------------------------
- طبعا البرنامج يقوم بالحساب وفق الكودات والشروط المرمج عليها
- ويحقق ذلك عند تصميم المقاطع ويمكن ان نشاهد ذلك فى لوحة الاخراج
- لكن على المصمم ان يدقق في حال التصميم ليس بعادي ويحوي اشكالات خاصة
مثل حالات عدم الانتظام او انقطاع في مسار القوى والجملة الانشائية وفي حال المطلوب
تكبير وتصعيد القوى بعمل modifier لتصعيد القوى العاملة على العنصر
- كذلك يجب الانتباه الى اضافة التحليل( p - دلتا) في حال تواجد حالة عدم انتظام في المنشأ


----------



## egoze (10 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ما فائده الt لكل mode 
بمعنى كمهندس انشائي ما الذي يستفيده من قيمه ال t لكل مود 

لم تتضح لدي الاجابه على سوال هام للبلاطه هل نا خذ احمال الزلازل في التصميمها او لا ناخذ احمال الزلازل و لماذا .... نريد التفسير من فضلكم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

egoze قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما فائده الt لكل mode
> بمعنى كمهندس انشائي ما الذي يستفيده من قيمه ال t لكل مود
> 
> لم تتضح لدي الاجابه على سوال هام للبلاطه هل نا خذ احمال الزلازل في التصميمها او لا ناخذ احمال الزلازل و لماذا .... نريد التفسير من فضلكم


---------------------------------

1- لكل مود يعني لكل دورة اهتزاز نوسة كاملة من اليسار الى اليمين لها زمن وتواتر اهتزاز
وT فترة زمن نسميها natural period الدور الأساسي للاهتزاز المنِشأ
ونحتاجه من اجل الحساب دستور القص القاعدي ويوجد T دور ستاتيكي وديناميكي 
من الكود يمكن ايجاد القيم
- في الزلازل تهتز كل عناصر المنشأ من الأساسات حتى الأعلى
وتتولد قوى عطالة داخلية نتيجة الاهتزاز في سقف كل طابق
- في الرياح يهتزفقط كامل المنشأ حيث قوى الدفغ خارجية
ولا نحتاج بلاطة اوdiaphragm

2- الزلازل تعمل على المنشأ والبلاطات كقوى دفع افقية
ولا يصح جمعها مع الحمولات الشاقولية التي تؤثر على البلاطة
وهي تؤثر على البلاطة بقوى ضغط وشد في حال الزلازل
وتعمل كديافرام صلب لتوزيع القوة الزلزالية على العناصر
لذلك يمكن اخراجها من النمذجة والابقاء على الاطارات واستعمال
الرابط diaphragm عوضا عنها 
- لكن يجب الانتباه الى مسطح البلاطة من الفتحات والفراغات 
التي تقطع مسار الحمولات الأفقية الزلزالية
ووضع التسليح الأصغري او كمرات مخفية حول اطراف الفتحات
لنقل الحمولة الأفقية الى العناصر المجاورة
- كذلك يجب التحقق من نسبة ابعاد الفتحة الى ابعاد البلاطة كشرط من حالات عدم الانتظام من الكود
ونشاهد ذلك في المولات


----------



## alaa_ce (10 أكتوبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> ------
> 
> *- يجب ان نساوي بين قيمة القص القاعدي الستاتيكي والديناميكي* *بعد اجراء
> ** Scale Factor **نأخذ حالة الديناميكي المعدل بالستاتيكي مع** Load Combination
> ...


- انا قصدى يادكتور ليه بنساوى بينهم ليه مصممش على ال Dynamic وخلاص ليه اعمل Scale بينهم 
- طيب هو ايه فايدة ال *Diaphragm اصلا وازاى احدد ان الدور ده مثلا Rigid او الدور Semi Rigid
- طيب ليه بضرب ال Displacement x 0.70 x R ولما اجى اعمل Check اعمل على ايه Displacement ولا على Drift وهل ال Drift لما يخرج من الايتابس اضربه فى حاجة ولا اخده زى ماهو وايه القيم اللى بقارن بيها سواء
*Displacement و Drift*- طيب فى ناس بتصمم البلاطات والكمرات على الاحمال الرأسية وفى ناس بدخل الزلازل فى تصميم البلاطات والكمرات من وجهة نظر حضرتك ايهم افضل وليه ..؟
**وفى الاخر جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## egoze (10 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
على الجواب المقنع للنقطه الثانيه من سوالي .

بالنسبه ل قيمه t . نعم نحن نقوم بايجادها من معادله الكود و ندخلها في الايتاب.
فانا اسال ما علاقه هذه t ب t الموجوده في كل مود الناتجه من الداينمك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

egoze قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر
> على الجواب المقنع للنقطه الثانيه من سوالي .
> 
> بالنسبه ل قيمه t . نعم نحن نقوم بايجادها من معادله الكود و ندخلها في الايتاب.
> فانا اسال ما علاقه هذه t ب t الموجوده في كل مود الناتجه من الداينمك


----------------------------
- الدور الستاتيكي Ts هو دائما اقل من الديناميكي Td والمحسوب بطريقة رالي
والكود سمح باستعمال نسبة Ts<T < Td يمكن معرفة النسبة من الكود


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

alaa_ce قال:


> - انا قصدى يادكتور ليه بنساوى بينهم ليه مصممش على ال Dynamic وخلاص ليه اعمل Scale بينهم
> - طيب هو ايه فايدة ال *Diaphragm اصلا وازاى احدد ان الدور ده مثلا Rigid او الدور Semi Rigid
> - طيب ليه بضرب ال Displacement x 0.70 x R ولما اجى اعمل Check اعمل على ايه Displacement ولا على Drift وهل ال Drift لما يخرج من الايتابس اضربه فى حاجة ولا اخده زى ماهو وايه القيم اللى بقارن بيها سواء
> *Displacement و Drift*- طيب فى ناس بتصمم البلاطات والكمرات على الاحمال الرأسية وفى ناس بدخل الزلازل فى تصميم البلاطات والكمرات من وجهة نظر حضرتك ايهم افضل وليه ..؟
> ...



------------------------------------
- الكود هو الذي قال ذلك ويجب الرجوع دائما الى الكود والعمل به
1- من الكود يجب ان يتساوى القص الديناميكي مع الستاتيكي ولا يجوز اصغر من الستاتيكي لذلك نعمل Scale
2- البرنامج يحتاج *Diaphragm في حال عدم نمذجة البلاطة اذا كان الدوراصغر من 0.5 البناء صلب لكن هذا لايهم 
*3- من اجل * Drift البرنامج يعطي الحساب في الحالة العادية المرنة ويجب تصعيده الى الحالة اللدنة **0.70* R ومقارنته *مع *Drift *المسموح في الكود المحلي = 0.025*h ارتفاع الطابق

- هذا يتبع لمهندس التصميم؛
في حال تواجد كور وجدران قصية كافية فلا حاجة لمشاركة الاطارات
-ارجع الى الصفحات السابقة تجد الجواب بالتفصيل حول معظم الأسئلة


----------



## tarek elattar (12 أكتوبر 2014)

هدية لاستاذنا الدكتوروسوف اتابع ان شاء الله


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 أكتوبر 2014)

الفاصل الزلزالي: وفق الكود الأمريكي ubc - والعربي السوري

- يمكن أن تكون الفواصل الزلزالية فواصل هبوط أو فواصل تمدد
او أن تكون فواصل إلزامية
ويجب استعمال الفواصل الزلزالية في الحالات التالية

- عند نواجد فرق في مناسيب الطوابق:
-عند استعمال كتل أبنية بأشكال غير منتظمة

- الفاصل الزلزالي وظاهرة الطرق
عندما تتعرض الأبنية للزلازل تتولد فيها انتقالات أفقية فإذا كانت الكتلتان متجاورتين
وكان عرض الفاصل بينهما غير كاف فإن المنشأتين المتجاورتين أثناء اهتزازهما 
باتجاهين متعاكسين يحدث بينهما تصادم وينجم عنها قوة صدم وتهشم
موضعي للعناصر المتجاورة 

- وبالتالي يجب أن تتباعد الكتل المتجاورة والواقعة ضمن ملكية واحدة بالمسافة MT∆
MT =√((∆M1)2+(∆M2)2 ∆
 هما الانتقالات المتشكلة في المنطقة ما بعد المرنة عند تشكل المفاصل اللدنة

- وتعطى بالعلاقة : M = ∆S *0.7 **R*∆ حيث تكون قوة القص
اعظمية غير مخفضة 
s∆ = الانتقال المرن الكلي اعلى البناء الناتج من تركيب ( U2) زلازل+حمولات شاقولية
- ( 0.7) : عامل الرجوع الى حمولات حالة الاستثمار الغير مصعدة

** يعني الرجوع لحساب الانتقال في حالة حمولات( زلازل+ شاقولية) غير مصعدة
بالعامل(0.7 )


----------



## tarek elattar (13 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الدكتور
اسأل الله ان يحفظكم بحفظه الجميل
هل الافضل فى حالة المبانى التى تقع فى المناطق الثالثة او الرابعة اذا كان المبنى تبعا للاحمال الراسية تكفيه قواعد منفصلة فهل لاتفضل القواعد المنفصلة ولابد من عمل لبشة مسلحة 
واذا كان لا يفضل عمل قواعد منفصلة فهل الافضل منها عمل قواعد شريطيى بدلا من اللبشة تقليلا للتكلفة
وهل يكون الفاصل الزلزالى فى الاساسات ولماذا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (13 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا الدكتور
> اسأل الله ان يحفظكم بحفظه الجميل
> هل الافضل فى حالة المبانى التى تقع فى المناطق الثالثة او الرابعة اذا كان المبنى تبعا للاحمال الراسية تكفيه قواعد منفصلة فهل لاتفضل القواعد المنفصلة ولابد من عمل لبشة مسلحة
> واذا كان لا يفضل عمل قواعد منفصلة فهل الافضل منها عمل قواعد شريطيى بدلا من اللبشة تقليلا للتكلفة
> وهل يكون الفاصل الزلزالى فى الاساسات ولماذا


----------------------------------------------

اذا كان المبنى تكفيه قواعد منفصلة فلماذا نختار لبشة ؟
- اختيار نوع الأساس وشكله يعتمد على تحمل ونوعية التربة وضخامة القوى الشاقولية
- كل انواع الأساسات المختارة صالحة ومقبولة في الزلازل بعد تاهليها 
وتطبيق الاشتراطات الزلزالية عليها
- لكن كمقارنة من ناحية الصلابة والصلادة نقول ان اللبشة صلابتها اكبر
لكن عند تأهيل القواعد المنفردة بالنسبة الحد الأدنى للسماكة وتزويد كمرات - شدادات رابطة
بين القواعد نحسن من كفاءتها وصلابتها الزلزالية للعمل كوحدة مترابطة وصلبة

- كما رأينا في الاطارات وان المفاصل اللدنة يجب ان تتشكل في الكمرات وليس الأعمدة
نري عند القاعدة والأساس المفاصل اللدنة يجب ان تتشكل في اسفل العامود وليس في الأساس
وعلى هذا يجب ان تبقى القاعدة في جميع انواع الأساسات ارتفاعها وسماكاتها تحقق شرط الصلابة

- وما قلنا في الأعلى (العامود الصلب والجائز الضعيف)نقول في الأسفل (القاعدة الصلبة والعامود الضعيف)
وعلى ذلك يفضل تصميم الأساس على عزم اكبر من المتواجد في عقدة الاتصال وتصعيده بمقدار 1.1
ليتشكل المفصل اللدن في العامود ويدور العامود قبل الأساس

- الخلاصة التصميم على الزلازل لايفرض على المصمم اختيار نوع الأساس

2- الفاصل الزلزالي يجب ان يحقق شروط فا صل التمدد الحراري وفاصل القطع الانشائي
- وفي حال ابنية متجاورة بارتفاعات مختلفة او وجود فاصل تمدد في نفس الكتلة عزل الكور او منسوبين تأسيس
فيفضل فصل الالقواعد لاختلاف الصلابة والانتقال والدورt الأساسي لكل قسم
واصبح لكل قسم دور t مختلف 
- وهذا يعود لتقدير المهنس المصمم ويجب ان يأخذ بيعين الاعتبارامكانية تواجد قوى اضافية في حال عدم الفصل الكامل


----------



## tarek elattar (13 أكتوبر 2014)

معنى ذلك ان القواعد لو كانت منفصلة سيلزمها تسليح علوى لاعتبارات الزلازل ماقولكم استاذنا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> معنى ذلك ان القواعد لو كانت منفصلة سيلزمها تسليح علوى لاعتبارات الزلازل ماقولكم استاذنا


-----------------------------------------

1- هو لا يتطلب تسليح علوي للقواعد المنفردة الا في حال
اتصال القاعدتين مع بعضهما كقاعدة مشتركة
2- يجب ان يستمر التسليح العلوي والسفلي داخل
القاعدة للكمرات التي تربط بين القواعد في الإتجاهين
والتي تعمل كشداد في الضغط والشد
لقوة تساوي %10 من حمولة العامود


----------



## kiloNewton (14 أكتوبر 2014)

كل الشكر للدكتور يوسف على المجهود والعطاء اسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وان يبارك في علمك

لدي تساؤل يحرني في تصميم الجدران على الفتل الناتج من الزلازل 
لم اجد اي مرجع لتصميم الجدران للفتل هل ممكن ان تفيدني بالفكرة؟
قرات كذلك ان الجدران التي يكون شكلها l مستطيل بسمك ثابت مقاومتها للفتل ضعيفة 
وهنالك ابحاث تضع حد اقصي لعزم الفتل على الجدران المستطيلة و هذا الحد يكون قليل جدا فما رايكم؟ وهل يوجد حد لاقصى عزم فتل ؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 أكتوبر 2014)

kiloNewton قال:


> كل الشكر للدكتور يوسف على المجهود والعطاء اسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وان يبارك في علمك
> 
> لدي تساؤل يحرني في تصميم الجدران على الفتل الناتج من الزلازل
> لم اجد اي مرجع لتصميم الجدران للفتل هل ممكن ان تفيدني بالفكرة؟
> ...



--------------------------------------------
Toursion
- عزم الفتل الزلزالي هو العزم الناتج من تواجد لا مركزية e بين مركز الكتلة والصلابة
حيث Mt = V*e هذا العزم يقوم بتدوير بلاطة الطابق وتقاومها عناصر الجملة الزلزالية
بزيادة القص عليها اضافة لمقاومتها للقص القاعدي مقدارv1
حيث ؛ بعد العنصر عن مركز الكتلة =  v1 = Mt*c/sum(Ip ) ---- c
عزم العطالة القطبي = Ip= Ig+Ac2

- الجدران ذات المقطع المستطيل مقاومتها لعزم الفتل ضعيفة عن الجدران المجنحة والكور كما
رأينا في مقاومة عزم الانحناء حيث الكور يعمل كمقطع واحد عطالته على الفتل Ip أكبر
- طبعا هناك حد اعظمي لاجهاد الفتل على المقاطع وتسليح الفتل الأعظمي والأصغري
مثل باقي الشروط كتحمل المقطع لاجهاد القص الأعظمي والتسليح الأصغري


----------



## tarek elattar (14 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور 
منحنى الاعمدة احتاج من حضرتك فيه كل ما تحب ان تنبهنا اليه لاهميته


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> منحنى الاعمدة احتاج من حضرتك فيه كل ما تحب ان تنبهنا اليه لاهميته


----------------------------------------------------







 (*Interaction Diagrams)
*
*مخططات الترابط هي* منحنيات تستخدم في تصميم أو تحقيق جدران القص و الأعمدة الخرسانية
المعرضة لقوى ناظمية وعزوم انعطاف، تمثل هذه المنحنيات العلاقة بين القوى الناظمية
المطبقة على مقطع العمود والعزم الذي يتحمله المقطع مع هذه القوة الناظمية.

- تمثل قوة الضغط المحورية على المحور Y والعزم على المحور X
 وكل نقطة تمثل مقطع عامود واقعة داخل المنحني تعني ان المقطع سليم وأمن
- p0 : هي قوة الضغط الأعظمية التي يتحملها العامود
pu : حمولة الضغط المطبقة اذا كانت pu > pb يعني انهيار بالضغط
pb : قوة الضغط التوازينة =p0 عند نقطة الخط المحايد الفاصلة بين منطقة الضغط والشد
- كل نقطة تمثل مقطع عامود تقع خارج هذا المنحني تعني المقطع غير سليم وغير أمن


----------



## tarek elattar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
اذا صممت عمود ونسبة الحديد فيه 1فى المائة ولكن وجدته بهذة النسبة short 
فهل يصح هذا فى اعمدة الابراج التى فيها كور 
اوالتى ليس بها كور ان تكون العمدان sh0rt
ام الفضل ان انقص من القطاع ليكون long
وذلك لانى اخاف عندما يكون short من 
comprision falier


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> اذا صممت عمود ونسبة الحديد فيه 1فى المائة ولكن وجدته بهذة النسبة short
> فهل يصح هذا فى اعمدة الابراج التى فيها كور
> ...


----------------------------------------
العلاقة بين short و long column هو عامل التحنيب buckling فقط

- فعندما ننقص مقطع العامود سيصبح خاضع للتحنيب وستنقص مقاومته وتزيد نسبة تسليحه
فوق الأعظمية وسيصبح الانهيار هش وليس مرن لزيادة كمية التسليح

- وكما ذكرنا سابقا طالما تصميم المقطع يقع داخل االمنحني فمقطع العامود سليم والانكسار
لا يهمنا ان كان بالضغط او الشد المهم ان يكون الانكسار مرن ويصل الاجهاد في الفولاذ الى
حد المرونة fy 

- وعلى هذا ولتحقيق ذلك لا يهم اين يتواجد العامود مع كور او غيره طويل او قصير
لكن المهم التقيد بنسبة التسليح الأصغرية %1 والأعظمية %2.5 واللامركزية= e min  
ليبقى المقطع ductile والانكسار مرن وليس هش وفجائي brittile


----------



## tarek elattar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور 
هل يمكن ان يكون العمود فى جزء المنحنى ال comprision faliar ومع ذلك يكون الانكسار مرن


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> هل يمكن ان يكون العمود فى جزء المنحنى ال comprision faliar ومع ذلك يكون الانكسار مرن


-------------------------------------------

- طبعا هذه حالة العناصر المضغوطة مركزيا حيث تكون قيم انفعال الضغط
في الخرسانة والتسليح بنفس الوقت تساوي 0.003
ويبقى الانكسار مرنا وليس هشا طالما اننا ضمن نسب التسليح
اي انه تبدأ الشقوق بالظهور اولا ثم تكبر وتتوسع ثم الانهيار


----------



## tarek elattar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذى اهديك هذا 
هذه الكلمة من اجلها خلق الله الخلق
ومن اجلها عندما لا يؤدي الناس حقها ستكون الزلزلة الحقيقية

اذا زلزلت الارض زلزالها واخرجت الارض اثقالها وقال الانسان ما لها يومئذ تحدث اخبارها بان ربك اوحي لها

يارب اجعلنى واستاذى وكل من ترضى وامى وابى واهلى وابنائي ممن كتبت لهم السلامة


----------



## egoze (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السام عليكم 
اود السوال عن :
ما معنا ان t -dynamic اقل من t-static 
وما الفائده منها 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 أكتوبر 2014)

egoze قال:


> السام عليكم
> اود السوال عن :
> ما معنا ان t -dynamic اقل من t-static
> وما الفائده منها
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


-----------------------------------

- لدينا دستور القص القاعدي v =C_v __IW/R.T
_T =الدور الأساسي للمنشأ
- يمكن ايجاده بالطريقة الستاتيكية التقريبة = N Ts= 0.1 N عدد الطوابق

- ويمكن ايجاده من طريقة علم الديناميك
Td= 2π√(M/K
الطريقة الديناميكة تعطي قيمة دور اكبر من الستاتكية تعني قيمة قص قاعدي اصغر
ميتال
اذا كان ععد طوابق البناء =10 يعني الدور الستاتيكي = 10*0.1= 1
وعندما نطبق الديناميكي بعد ايجاد كتلة المبنى وصلابته ونطبق الدستور
نجد الدور Td = 1.5 والقص القاعدي v اصغر 1.5 مرة 
وشكرا


----------



## egoze (17 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكرك دكتور ,
عندي نقطه على ايجاد قيمه ال (k (stiffness
هل تاخذ فقط للاعمده اوللحوائط فقط (وهل ندحل قساوه السقف بالاعتبار ام لا)

و يا حبذا اين اجدها في الكود ؟؟؟؟
لانني صدقا بحثت عن هذا المعاده في ال ubc97 و لم اجدها لقراءه تفاصيلها


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 أكتوبر 2014)

egoze قال:


> اشكرك دكتور ,
> عندي نقطه على ايجاد قيمه ال (k (stiffness
> هل تاخذ فقط للاعمده اوللحوائط فقط (وهل ندحل قساوه السقف بالاعتبار ام لا)
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------

_



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد السعيد على 


الكود السورى فى الزلازل ....رائع
http://www.4shared-china.com/get/ku8...tDownload=true

_
​- هذا ملف دورة تعليمية للزلازل تطبيق يدوي + امثلة محلولة
في ايجاد صلابة البناء وكتلته والدور الديناميكي وكل ما تحتاجه في التصميم الزلزالي


----------



## egoze (17 أكتوبر 2014)

i cant download it from 4shared


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 أكتوبر 2014)

egoze قال:


> i cant download it from 4shared


-----------------------------------------
موقع أخر

http://www.gulfup.com/?ibyc40


----------



## ropenhod (17 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## egoze (18 أكتوبر 2014)

Thank you Dr. Yousif 

i will try to do small model in order to compare the T-STATIC with T-DYNAMIC

Regrades
Egoze


----------



## ropenhod (18 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=1]حل سقف هوردي | هولو بلوك[/h]


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 أكتوبر 2014)

كتاب يحتاجه كل مهندس تصميم لمقاومة الزلازل

- تحليل ديناميكي في المجال الخطي (المرن) - واللا خطي ( اللدن)
تحليل طيف الاستجابة - والتحليل الزمني - تحليل p - دلتا

- المفصل اللدن وشكل التسليح في قاعدة اساسات
الأعمدة - ونهايات الحوائط (الجدران)

- تأثير الزلازل على الجسور ومساند النيوبرين

http://www.gulfup.com/?wcqJxB


----------



## عمر عبدالله (19 أكتوبر 2014)

نعجز عن الشكر استاذنا الكبير دكتور يوسف على الجهد الخرافى الذى تبذلونه فى هذا الموضوع والكتب القيمة المرفوعة من قبلكم ونسأل الله ان يجزيكم خيرا عن كل كلمة دونها قلمكم فى هذا الموضوع الهام .
سؤالى دكتور يوسف عن الية الاختيار السليم لحوائط القص لمقاومة الزلازل من حيث عددها وطولها ومواقعها فى المنتصف او فى المحيط وكذلك شكلها بوكس ام حرف l او جدار عادى . اريد معلومات عامة عن هذا الموضوع .
واسألك بصفة خاصة لبناية ستة طوابق مصممة على الزلازل والرياح هل يكفى حائط القص الخاص بالمصعد ( الكور ) ام يجب عمل حوائط اخرى علما بأن المنطقة الزلزالية هى 2a .


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 أكتوبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> نعجز عن الشكر استاذنا الكبير دكتور يوسف على الجهد الخرافى الذى تبذلونه فى هذا الموضوع والكتب القيمة المرفوعة من قبلكم ونسأل الله ان يجزيكم خيرا عن كل كلمة دونها قلمكم فى هذا الموضوع الهام .
> سؤالى دكتور يوسف عن الية الاختيار السليم لحوائط القص لمقاومة الزلازل من حيث عددها وطولها ومواقعها فى المنتصف او فى المحيط وكذلك شكلها بوكس ام حرف l او جدار عادى . اريد معلومات عامة عن هذا الموضوع .
> واسألك بصفة خاصة لبناية ستة طوابق مصممة على الزلازل والرياح هل يكفى حائط القص الخاص بالمصعد ( الكور ) ام يجب عمل حوائط اخرى علما بأن المنطقة الزلزالية هى 2a .


-------------------------------------

- شكل جدران القص لا يهم كثيرا بالنسبة لأطوالها وتموضعها
نحن نختار دائما الكور وجدران الخدمات لتوفرهما
ويعملان كممطع صندوقي صلب يوفر لنا في التسليح

- ولكن مايهمنا تواجد جدران اخرى لتعديل التوازن و تقليل مركزية الفتل
لأن عزم الفتل سيزيد اجهاد القص والتسليح الأفقي والشاقولي
- كذلك فرضنا ان البلاطة ستعمل كجائز عميق مساندة بالجدران القصية
ففي حال وجود مسند عريض واحد هو الكورفقط ستعمل البلاطة مثل كمرة كابولية 
لابد من وجود جدران أخرى واعتبار البلاطة مسنودة على عدة مساند

- دائما تكون جدران الكور كافية لتحقيق اجهاد القص الأعظمي المسموح
لكن الدراسة تكون غير اقتصادية وتحتاج الجدران الى نسبة التسليح الأعظمية الأفقي والشاقولي
والأفضل زيادة عدد الجدران لمقاومة القص المسموح وبحيث تكون نسبة التسليح الأفقي والرأسي
مقبولة او تسليح اصغري يعني بصراحة نستغل ونحول الجدران المعمارية الى جدران قصية قدر الامكان

- يمكن بسهولة معرفة اطوال جدران القص اللازمة
نحسب القص القاعدي الكلي v من الدستور بشكل تقريبي ليكن = 100طن محور x
لدينا تقريبا القص المسموح = 5كغ/سم2 = 50 طن/م2
ليكن السماكة= 20سم
ومنه الطول اللازم = 50/100*0.2 =10 متر نختار 3 جدران 
موازية للمحور x بطول تقريبا 3.5 - 4 متر او متغيرة بالطول


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 أكتوبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -------------------------------------
> 
> - شكل جدران القص لا يهم كثيرا بالنسبة لأطوالها وتموضعها
> نحن نختار دائما الكور وجدران الخدمات لتوفرهما
> ...


----------



## tarek elattar (20 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
ادعو الله ان تكون فى خير حال وعافية
ما هى كل الاحتياطات الواجب اعتبارها فى المبانى التى فى المنطقة الثالثة زلزاليا
وهل ابعاد المبنى لها علاقة بتأثر المبنى بالزلزال اقصد العلاقة بين طول وعرض المبنى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> ادعو الله ان تكون فى خير حال وعافية
> ما هى كل الاحتياطات الواجب اعتبارها فى المبانى التى فى المنطقة الثالثة زلزاليا
> وهل ابعاد المبنى لها علاقة بتأثر المبنى بالزلزال اقصد العلاقة بين طول وعرض المبنى


----------------------------

يوجد احتياطات مهمة اوصى بها الكود ان كانت من جهة التصميم الانشائي واختيار نوع الجملة المقاومة للزلازل
الى توصيات واشتراطات المقاومات للخرسانة والتسليح والابتعادعن جمل الكابولي الطويل
الى حالات عدم الانتظام في الشكل المعماري الافقي والرأسي واختلاف القساوات الى تحقيق
الانتقال و drifit المسموح
- والأهم _*يجب تثبيت وتربيط العناصر الغير انشائية مثل الجدران المعارية والحجرية في الواجهات وقواطع
الطوب والبلوك الداخليةخوفا من الانهيار*_
- _*يجب*_ ألا _*يتجاوز طول كتلة البناء*_ _*3.5*_ _*مرة عرضها *__*وفي حالة التجاوز يلزم *_
_*استعمال فواصل زلزالية*_


----------



## tarek elattar (20 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اكون شاكرا لحضرتك لو كان لديكم نسخة من الكود او هذه التفاصيل


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 أكتوبر 2014)

مشاهدة المرفق seismic zone.pdf


tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اكون شاكرا لحضرتك لو كان لديكم نسخة من الكود او هذه التفاصيل


-----------------------------------

اهم التوصيات : انواع الجمل المقاومة للزلازل المسموحة
وفق تصنيف المناطق الزلزالية وارتفاعات المنشأ


الملف:


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (21 أكتوبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 103108
> -----------------------------------
> الملف:



اهم التوصيات : انواع الجمل المقاومة للزلازل المسموحة
وفق تصنيف المناطق الزلزالية وارتفاعات المنشأ
- ملحق كود الزلازل السوري رديف الكود الامريكي الزلزالي ubc
تجد فيه كل الاشتطراطات المطلوبة وفق تصنيف المناطق الزلزالية
للجمل الانشائية وغيرها الغير حاملة من الجدران والقواطع المعمارية
وطرق التربيط والتثبت مع العناصر الداعمة
الملف :
​http://www.gulfup.com/?CJBMjt


----------



## tarek elattar (22 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
استاذنا الدكتور
اسف لانى اثقل على حضرتك 
ولكن طمعى فى ان الله يجزيك عنا خيرا يدفعنى للتواصل
مرفق صفحة رجاء التعليق والشرح عما ورد بها


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> اسف لانى اثقل على حضرتك
> ولكن طمعى فى ان الله يجزيك عنا خيرا يدفعنى للتواصل
> مرفق صفحة رجاء التعليق والشرح عما ورد بها


----------------------------------------







- مشاكل الزلازل وزيادة الاجهادات وتسليح المقطع
تبدأ تقريبا في الثلث السفلي من المنشأ  
- في حال كمرات الاطارات في الطوابق العلوية
لا حاجة لزيادة المقطع او التسليح عما هو لازم للحمولات الشاقولية
لكن في الطوابق السفلية يكون لتأثير الزلازل نصيب كبير عما الحمولات الشاقولية

- كذلك بالنسبة لجدران القص
في الطوابق السفلية وعلى ارتفاع منطقة تشكل المفصل اللدن
يكون المقطع متشقق والخرسانة لا تساهم بمقاومة القص
وكله يقاوم بالتسليح الأفقي وقد نحتاج #[email protected]سم
- لكن في المناطق العلوية ما بعد منطقة المفصل اللدن
يمكن للخرسانة ان تساهم في مقاومة القص ويصبح التسليح
الأصغري كافي #[email protected]سم

- ونستخلص من ذلك يكون المقطع متشقق
في مناطق تشكل المفصل اللدن
حيث تهمل مساهمة الخرسانة في مقاومة القص ويقاوم بالتسليح
الأفقي في الجدران والأتاري في الأعمدة والكمرات
- وتكون منطقة تشكل المفصل اللدن للجدران والأعمدة
عند منطقة الاتصال مع القاعدة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 أكتوبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> نعود ونذكر مما ذكرناه سابقا بالنسبة لطرق اخراج الاعمدة من الزلازل
> ---------------------------------
> ***- يوجد طريقة اخرى افضل ولا تحتاج الى عمل فايلين للتصميم ولا تغير الصلابة
> ويمكن ابقاء على العزوم الأتية من الحمولة الشاقولية في تصميم الأعمدة
> ...



- طريقة ثانية لعدم مشاركة الأعمدة او الجدران في مقاومة الزلازل
- اعمل joints constrain للعقد المتصلة مع السقف
في الاتجاه الأفقي Fx- Fy يعني اتجاه الزلازل فقط


----------



## ropenhod (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## عمر عبدالله (27 أكتوبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -------------------------------------
> 
> - ولكن مايهمنا تواجد جدران اخرى لتعديل التوازن و تقليل مركزية الفتل
> لأن عزم الفتل سيزيد اجهاد القص والتسليح الأفقي والشاقولي
> ...


تحياتى دكتور يوسف اسمع احيانا بعض الاراء التى استغربها كالقول ان زيادة عدد جدران القص عن حد معين قد يكون مضرا ( انشائيا وليس اقتصاديا فقط ) والقول بأن قلتها خير من زيادتها مارأيك بهذا الحديث


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (27 أكتوبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> تحياتى دكتور يوسف اسمع احيانا بعض الاراء التى استغربها كالقول ان زيادة عدد جدران القص عن حد معين قد يكون مضرا ( انشائيا وليس اقتصاديا فقط ) والقول بأن قلتها خير من زيادتها مارأيك بهذا الحديث


----------------------------------------
هذة اشاعة مغرضة من المقاولين لا يرغبون تنفيذ جدران خرسانة مسلحة حيث تحتاح
الى عمل نجارة وحدادة كبير وكمية الخرسانة قليلة لا تدر ربحا 
- احسن الجمل المقاومة للزلازل هي الجدران والكور بالنسبة لمقاومة القوى الأفقية
حيث بنفس الوقت تعمل للحمل الشاقولي والأفقي
لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها وخاصة في الأبنية البرجة لتقليل الانتقال وال drift والاهتزاز
- استعمال الاطارات مع جدران املاء من البلوك والطوب يضر اكثر بالسلامة العامة والأمان
لو لا الحاجة الى الفراغ المعاري والفسحات فمعظم المباني تعود الى بناء العصر القديم والجدران الحمالة
في مباني الاطارات نحن تحت خطرالانهيار المفاجئ اما ان تنهار الكمرة او العامود لكن في حال الجدران
لم نسمع ان بناء نهار فجأة انه يتشقق مع الزمن
اذهب الى مناطق المخالفات سوف تندهش وتتعجب من جدران بلوك او طوب يحمل طوابق تعجز عنها الأعمدة
كل ذلك ان للجدران خاصية العمل بنفس الوقت مثل كمرة وعامود مايشبه الجائز العميق والجدار القوسي
وطبعا كل شيئ يزيد عن حده وفي غير محله يصبح غير اقتصادي.


----------



## eng-assh (29 أكتوبر 2014)

ارغب ان اسال دكتورنا الكبير 
في علاقة القوة الزلزالية في ال UBC هناك Ev وهي المركبة الشاقولية اريد ان اعرف ما مصدرها ولما تحذف عند التحليل الديناميكي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (29 أكتوبر 2014)

eng-assh قال:


> ارغب ان اسال دكتورنا الكبير
> في علاقة القوة الزلزالية في ال ubc هناك ev وهي المركبة الشاقولية اريد ان اعرف ما مصدرها ولما تحذف عند التحليل الديناميكي



هذه المركبة الرأسية لقوة الزلزال باتجاه المحور الشاقولي z
وفي التحليل الديناميكي يمكن اضافتها على اساس قوة في المحور u3
اضافة الى المحاور الأفقية المتواجدة بنفس لوحة التعريف
او اضافتها بشكل نسبة مصعدة من قوة الزلزال الأفقية
حيث قوة الزلزال E = Eh+Ev


----------



## tarek elattar (30 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
يوجد 3 انواع للاطارات المقاومة للعزوم 
اطار خاص ومتوسط وعادى
فلكل كم ريختر استعمل كل اطار
او لاى منطقة استعمل كل اطار
وليس لدى تفصيلة للاطار المتوسط


----------



## eng-assh (30 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذ طارق
في المناطق الزلزالية 3 و 4 يجب ان تكون الاطارات من النوع smrf اي مقاوم خاص
اما في المنطقة الزلزالية ٢ فيجب أن تكون هذه الإطارات على الأقل من النوع المتوسط imrf
في المناطق الزلزالية 0 و 1 تكون الإطارات من النوع العادي omrf وهي لا تتطلب أية تفصيلات زلزالية خاصة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> يوجد 3 انواع للاطارات المقاومة للعزوم
> اطار خاص ومتوسط وعادى
> ...




- طبعا نختار نوع الاطار وفق عامل المطاوعة r ومشاركته مع جملة الجدران ام لا
كذلك وفق المنطقة الزلزالية وشدتها فعندما تكون الجملة اطارات فقط نختار مقاوم للعزوم
حيث يصلح لجميع المناطق وفي حال وجود جدران قصية والبناء ليس برجي
لا داعي مقاوم للعزوم
- تفصيلات واشتراطات الاطار المتوسط تقع بين الاطار العادي والخاص ويمكن
تطبيق نفس مخطط تفصيل خاص

* انظر مداخلة الزميل حول انواع الاطارات ومناطقها

انظر الملف المرفق : اشتراطات وتفاصيل الاطارات المتوسطة والمناطق الزلزالية لها
في أخر الملحق

Download 2012 الكود -اطارات.pdf at #4shared - http://www.4shared.com/office/ei0eROe-ce/2012__-.html … via @4shared


----------



## tarek elattar (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
1 - ما هو ال sup diphram
2 - وما معنى هذه الجملة فى الكود السورى / يمكن تمثيل التاثيرات الديناميكية لحركة الارض التصميمية باستعمال طيف الاستجابة التصميمى المرن
3 - ولو كان المبنى بالمنطقة الثالثة او الرابعة هل لابد ان تقرير التربة يعطى الوصايا التى تجنب حدوث التميع للتربة ام ان هذا من اختصاص المصمم الانشائى


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> 1 - ما هو ال sup diphram
> 2 - وما معنى هذه الجملة فى الكود السورى / يمكن تمثيل التاثيرات الديناميكية لحركة الارض التصميمية باستعمال طيف الاستجابة التصميمى المرن
> 3 - ولو كان المبنى بالمنطقة الثالثة او الرابعة هل لابد ان تقرير التربة يعطى الوصايا التى تجنب حدوث التميع للتربة ام ان هذا من اختصاص المصمم الانشائى



1- sup diaphragm
هو جزء من ديافرام رئيسي يوضع ويثبت كمساعد في نقل احمال
الزلازل الى الديافرام الرئيسي

2- يمكن تمثيل تأثيرات الزلازل وخواصها بمنحنيات طيف الاستجابة
المرن والتصميمي كما رأينا ذلك في بداية التحليل والمشاركات

3- تميع التربة يحدث ويؤثر في التربة الرخوة والطينية نتيجة تباطئ
سرعة الأمواج الزلزالية وعدم انتشارها بسرعة خارج التربة مما يؤدي
الى انضغاط التربة وهروب ذراتها خارج حدود الأساس
وتؤدي الى الميلان ثم الانقلاب وعادة يكون تحملها المسموح ضعيف
وانضغاطها كبير وينصح بأساسات عميقة
- مهنس التربة هو الذي يقدم تقرير فني على انواع هذه الترب
ومواصفاتها واقتراح نوع الأساس الموافق من اللبشة او الخوازيق
والمهندس الانشائي يصمم الأساسات وفق تقرير ميكانيك التربة


----------



## tarek elattar (1 نوفمبر 2014)

الاستاذ الدكتور 
السلام عليكم يارب يبارك فى حضرتك
هل يوجد من اشتراطات للسماح بلف العمود اى تغيير اتجاهه فى حالة اعتبار الزلازل على اعتبار كل المناطق بدرجاتها
وهل يسمح بلف العمود فى حالة عدم اعتبار الزلازل ولوكان فما اشترطات ذلك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> الاستاذ الدكتور
> السلام عليكم يارب يبارك فى حضرتك
> هل يوجد من اشتراطات للسماح بلف العمود اى تغيير اتجاهه فى حالة اعتبار الزلازل على اعتبار كل المناطق بدرجاتها
> وهل يسمح بلف العمود فى حالة عدم اعتبار الزلازل ولوكان فما اشترطات ذلك



- لا يسمح بلف العامود حتى بدون زلازل فهو مخالف للعرف الانشائي
- لكن في حال البناء ملك خاص فيلا والحمولات قليلة ويمكن تنفيذه 
1- يجب تواجد كمرة في نقطة التلاقي لتحويل الحمولة الى العامود السفلي
2- نواة التقاطع يجب اضافة تسليح طولي واتاري مثل تسليح العامود
وان تمتد داخل العامودين مع الاتاري ونسبة تسليح اعظمي
3- بداية العامود السفلي والعلوي عند تماس النواة يجب ان تحوي
تسليح شبكي افقي في الاتجاهين
ومن اجل هذا نقول لايفضل لف العامود


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 نوفمبر 2014)

cracked section - المقطع المتشقق

- رأينا في تحليلات ونقاشات زلزالية في حال تواجد 
اطارات خاصة مقاومة للعزوم special frame
او جدران وكورخاص special core
- حيث المقطع يكون متشقق بسبب تشكل مفصل لدن
وهذا يؤدي الى تنقيص عزم القصور Ig الى Icr
ورأينا ان هذا التخفيض ضروري حيث تزداد الانتقالات 
والانحرفات الأفقية وال drift 
- ولقد اعطى الكود عوامل تخفيض جاهزة مستخرجة
من معادلة الاساس يمكن تطبيقها
- كما اعطى المعادلات الاساسية لحساب نسبة التشقق
لكل عنصر اعتمادا على نسبة التسليح والحمولات والجهد المطبق
يمكن حسابها بالضبط لكل عنصر متشقق وفق اختيار المصمم
او تطبيق الجدول وعوامل التخفيض المعطاة في ملف الملحق

- حيث يوجد المفصل اللدن يكون المقطع متشقق
1- الكمرات كامل البناء = 0.35
2- الأعمدة : الطابق السفلي متشقق فقط= 0.35 
باقي الطوابق مضغوط غير متشقق= 0.7
3- الجدران والكور:
- من القاعدة حتى ارتفاع= طول الجدار متشقق = 0.35
باقي الارتفاع للجدار غير متشقق = 0.7  

انظر الملف:مشاهدة المرفق cracked section.pdf


----------



## غيث طه (2 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الدكتور يوسف المحترم ارجو منك معرفة حل مشكلة عند تصميم بناية تكون نتائج التصميم بالنسبه للاعمده في الطابق العلويه اكبر من الارضي 

مع بالغ الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (2 نوفمبر 2014)

غيث طه قال:


> السلام عليكم الدكتور يوسف المحترم ارجو منك معرفة حل مشكلة عند تصميم بناية تكون نتائج التصميم بالنسبه للاعمده في الطابق العلويه اكبر من الارضي
> 
> مع بالغ الشكر والتقدير



- طبعا هذا في حالة التصميم على القوى الأفقية من الزلازل او الرياح
حيث تكون عزوم الانحناء هي الحاكمة في الاعلى وقوى الضغط المحورية قليلة
والمركزية كبيرة ما نسميه بمقطع العامود المشدود
- والحل المقترح ابقاء مقطع العامود ثابت دون تنقيص على كامل الطوابق
مع نسبة التسليح الأصغري في الأعل ثم تزاد بالتدريج للطوابق السفلية


----------



## tarek elattar (2 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
ما هو العنصر اللين او الجملة اللينة وما خطورتها وكيف يمكن تفاديها


----------



## غيث طه (2 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الدكتور يوسف المحترم مع بالغ شكري على الإجابة ماهو الكود او اي كتاب يتحدث عن مشكلة ان يكو ن مقطع العمود في الطوابق العلويه اكبر من الأرضي هل يوجد فقرة بالكود او كتاب تعطي الحل الذي أخبرتني به مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (2 نوفمبر 2014)

غيث طه قال:


> السلام عليكم الدكتور يوسف المحترم مع بالغ شكري على الإجابة ماهو الكود او اي كتاب يتحدث عن مشكلة ان يكو ن مقطع العمود في الطوابق العلويه اكبر من الأرضي هل يوجد فقرة بالكود او كتاب تعطي الحل الذي أخبرتني به مع الشكر والتقدير



- لا يوجد كود ولا كتاب هذه حالة تصميم تعود للمهندس
لكي لايكون مقطع العامود في الطوابق العلوية
اكبر من الطوابق السفلية وهذا مرفوض
ويمكن ان تختار ما تريد غير هذه الحالة لكن لايمكن قبول
مقطع العامود في الأعلى > من الأسفل
- هذه الحالة نصادفها كثيرا عند تواجد مجازات اطارات كبيرة
صالة متعددة الأغراض في الأعلى فنحافظ على نفس مقطع العامود
في الأسفل


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (2 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> ما هو العنصر اللين او الجملة اللينة وما خطورتها وكيف يمكن تفاديها



يقصد بالعنصر او الجملة اللينة يعني الغير صلبة والرقيقة وليست سميكة
- نقول عن ديفرامام صلب عندما يكون solid slab وطري لين عندما
يكون معدني - deck
- كذلك جملة الاطارات لينة بالمقارنة مع جدران الكور الصلبة 
لذلك الجمل المرنة يكون فيها الانتقال والانحراف كبير ويجب مشاركتها
بعناصر وجمل صلبة من الجدران والكور لتقليل drift والاهتزاز


----------



## غيث طه (3 نوفمبر 2014)

الدكتور العزيز هنا تكمن لدي مشكلة في استخدام برنامج ستاد برو يظهر لدي حديد تسليح الطابق العلوي اكبر من الأرضي فما هو حل ذلك برأي حضرتك


----------



## عمر عبدالله (3 نوفمبر 2014)

غيث طه قال:


> الدكتور العزيز هنا تكمن لدي مشكلة في استخدام برنامج ستاد برو يظهر لدي حديد تسليح الطابق العلوي اكبر من الأرضي فما هو حل ذلك برأي حضرتك


ياباشمهندس لقد قمت بطرح نفس السؤال فى المشاركة رقم 247 وقد تفضل الدكتور مشكورا بالاجابة الشافية عليه فلماذا تكرار السؤال مرة اخرى ؟
فضلا عن تنبيهك بأن هذا الموضوع المميز مخصص للمناقشة عن الزلازل وتأثيراتها وطرق مقاومتها فلو كان لديك استفسارات اخرى يمكنك طرحها فى موضوع منفصل حتى لايتم الخروج عن سياق وتسلسل الموضوع


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (3 نوفمبر 2014)

غيث طه قال:


> الدكتور العزيز هنا تكمن لدي مشكلة في استخدام برنامج ستاد برو يظهر لدي حديد تسليح الطابق العلوي اكبر من الأرضي فما هو حل ذلك برأي حضرتك


من صفحة النتائج دقق معطيات العامود والحمولات المتواجدة والتسليح
قد تجد شيئ غير عادي


----------



## tarek elattar (3 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذى اهديك هذه الهدية


----------



## غيث طه (3 نوفمبر 2014)

اخي العزيز سؤالي في مكان الصحيح وكما أجاب الدكتور يوسف ان مثل هذا الحال تحصل في المنشآت المعرضة للزلازل وشكرا لك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (3 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> استاذى اهديك هذه الهدية


هدية عطرة الف شكر


----------



## عمر عبدالله (3 نوفمبر 2014)

غيث طه قال:


> اخي العزيز سؤالي في مكان الصحيح وكما أجاب الدكتور يوسف ان مثل هذا الحال تحصل في المنشآت المعرضة للزلازل وشكرا لك


لابأس ياعزيزى كل مافى الامر اننى وجدتك فى المشاركة رقم 244 تسأل عن ان العمود فى الاعلى عليه تسليح اعلى وتم اعطاء اجابة شافية من قبل الدكتور ثم وجدتك تعيد طرح نفس السؤال فيما بعد . وانا صراحة افكر فى تجميع كل المعلومات والتحليلات القيمة التى قدمها استاذنا فى هذه النقاشات فى ملف pdf واعادة رفعها لتعم الفائدة على الجميع . لكن لا اعلم متى سأتمكن من تنفيذ هذه الفكرة مع ضغط العمل ودوامى الصباح والمساء


----------



## tarek elattar (3 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
الرجاء شرح ما فى المرفق


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> الرجاء شرح ما فى المرفق









1- في حال تصميم الزلازل وعندما يكون البناء منتظم دون وجود 
ميول افقية في حدود البناء
وتكون المحاور منطبقة مع محاور البناء تحسب الزلازل وتطبق
على العناصر الانشائية
في الاتجاه x ثم y كل على حدة كما نصمم اصولا

2- لكن عندما يكون المسقط الأفقي للمنشأ غير منتظم يوجد ميلان او
البناء بشكل مثلثي او يوجد ضلع مائل او في حالة عدم انتظام في الفتل
او وجود عامود مشترك بين كتلتين او عامود زاوية

3 فيجب اخذ محصلة قوى الزلازل بالاتجاهين بنفس الوقت 
والتي تساويQx = الجزر التربيعي للقوة x2+y2
او بشكل آخر Qx = Vx+ %30 Qy 

4 اي من اجل حساب قوة الزلزال على عنصر مائل في المسقط
عامود - او جدار
- نحسب قوة القص في اتجاه X واتجاه Y ثم نصمم
على X + %30 y


----------



## غيث طه (4 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم د يوسف المحترم عذراً عن تكرار السؤال من قبلي وذلك لن تلك المشكلة أتعبتني منفذو زمن طويل وان ابحث عن كتاب او كود يتحدث عن حل تلك المشكلة الا ان تابعت كل الفيديوهات والمناقشات في هذا الملتقى الجميل ووجدت الاستاذ اسامة نوارة تحدث عن هذه المشكلة في محاضراته عن الزلازل وقال انه سوف يتحدث عن حل تلك المشكلة الا انه انقطع عن اكمل محاضراته ولم يتكلم عن الحل لذلك تجدني اطرح السؤال عليك مرار وتكرار مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## tarek elattar (4 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
ما معنى عمود بين كتلتين
ما خطورة عمود الزاوية


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 نوفمبر 2014)

غيث طه قال:


> السلام عليكم د يوسف المحترم عذراً عن تكرار السؤال من قبلي وذلك لن تلك المشكلة أتعبتني منفذو زمن طويل وان ابحث عن كتاب او كود يتحدث عن حل تلك المشكلة الا ان تابعت كل الفيديوهات والمناقشات في هذا الملتقى الجميل ووجدت الاستاذ اسامة نوارة تحدث عن هذه المشكلة في محاضراته عن الزلازل وقال انه سوف يتحدث عن حل تلك المشكلة الا انه انقطع عن اكمل محاضراته ولم يتكلم عن الحل لذلك تجدني اطرح السؤال عليك مرار وتكرار مع الشكر والتقدير



لماذا تجدها مشكلة عندك وهي مسألة انشائية عادية عند الجميع
وعلى اي حل تفتش كل مافي الأمر ان تحافظ على مقطع العامود
نفسه في كل الطوابق.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> ما معنى عمود بين كتلتين
> ما خطورة عمود الزاوية



- عندما يكون البناء بشكل حرف ال ^ 
فالعنصر الواقع على الخط المشترك عامود او جدار
يكون وضعه حرج ويجب تطبيق الزلازل عليه
بالاتجاهين وفق ما ذكرنا سابقا


----------



## tarek elattar (4 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## tarek elattar (5 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
لا يتضح الفرق بين جملة المبنى الهيكلى والجملة الثنائية كما تعريفهم بالمرفقات
رجاء التوضيح


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (5 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> لا يتضح الفرق بين جملة المبنى الهيكلى والجملة الثنائية كما تعريفهم بالمرفقات
> رجاء التوضيح









- الجدران والاطارات المربطة او المكتفة
-هي جدران حجرية او من البلوك المسلح محاطة باطارات خرسانية
مسلحة او فولاذية لتقويتها لمقاومة الزلازل.
- الاطارات المربطة اوالمكتفة هي اطارات خرسانية مسنودة او تتصل مع جدار
قصي الى جانبها وقد تكون الاطارات معدنية ومربطة الى جانبها باطار
يحوي bracing
- ومعظم هذه الاطارات نستعملها لتدعيم الابنية القديمة وتقوية الجدران الحجرية
لمقاومة الزلازل وذلك باحاطة الجدران باطار تدعيم من الخرسانة او الفولاذ
- الاطار المقاوم للعزوم رايناه سابقا وعند استعماله مع الجدران لمقاومة الزلازل
يجب ان يقاوم لوحده %25 من القص القاعدي الكلي
- انظر الى الملف المرفق للاطلاع على انواع الجمل المقاومة للزلازل وقيمة 
عامل المطاوعة R وفق كل نوع


----------



## eng-assh (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لدي سؤال لا اعرف مدى دقته ولكنه مهم بالنسبة للتحليل الزلزالي
يا ترى هل يمكن تخمين اتجاه انسحاب المبنى الاولي Mode1 حسب توزع جدران القص في المسقط الافقي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

eng-assh قال:


> لدي سؤال لا اعرف مدى دقته ولكنه مهم بالنسبة للتحليل الزلزالي
> يا ترى هل يمكن تخمين اتجاه انسحاب المبنى الاولي Mode1 حسب توزع جدران القص في المسقط الافقي


- طبعا من مكان تواجد جدران القص في المسقط الأفقي
- وموقعهم بالنسبة لمركز الكتلة يمكن تخمين شكل الانسحاب
هل هو انسحاب مستقيم وباتجاه المحور الأفقي 
ام يوجد انحراف ودوران بزاوية ما عن المحاور الأساسية


----------



## tarek elattar (8 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
من المعلوم ان حضرتك قد ايدت من قبل ما جاء فى الشرح لمذكرات الدكتور مشهور ان المبنى عندما يكون طويلا فمن الافضل عدم استخدام فواصل تمدد وانشاء المبنى ككتلة واحدة اعتبارا للزلازل 
ولكن عند سؤالى عن مبنى فى المنطقة الثالثة حضرتك ذكرت لى ان طول المبنى لا يزيد عن 3.5 العرض والا نستخدم فواصل زلزالىة
طمعا فى كرم حضرتك اريد ان افهم ما خطورة ذلك بالاخص فى المنطقة الثالثة
ولماذا نفرق بين المنطقة الثالثة والثانية فى ذلك
وما هى الابعاد المناسبة اى العلاقة بين الارتفاع والطول والعرض لكل من المنطقة الثانية والثالثة
ولو افترضنا ان مبنى عرضه 11 متر فى المنطقة الثالثة فكم يكون اقصى طول واقصى ارتفاع له
واقد علمت ان الكود المصرى به بعض الاخطاء
وان الكود السورى ادق منه
لذلك احتاج لمنحنى respon spectrum لتحديد القص القاعدى للمنشأت فى الدرجة الثالثة والرابعة تبعا للكود السورى
وكيف احلل التحليل الديناميكى للمنطقة الثالثة عن طريق ال time history هل فقط بتغيير scale factor


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> من المعلوم ان حضرتك قد ايدت من قبل ما جاء فى الشرح لمذكرات الدكتور مشهور ان المبنى عندما يكون طويلا فمن الافضل عدم استخدام فواصل تمدد وانشاء المبنى ككتلة واحدة اعتبارا للزلازل
> ولكن عند سؤالى عن مبنى فى المنطقة الثالثة حضرتك ذكرت لى ان طول المبنى لا يزيد عن 3.5 العرض والا نستخدم فواصل زلزالىة
> ...



- الكود المصري لايوجد فيه اخطاء بل جيد ومتطور 
وكما ذكرنا سابقا لجان الكود في كل بلد تراعي طرق وجودة التنفيذ
والحالة الفنية وخبرة اليد العاملة وامكانية تحقيق متطلبات وشروط الكود
لذلك قد نرى اختلاف في تحديد نسبة عامل الأمان
- المناطق وتقسيمها زلزاليا تختلف وفق شدة الزلزال
وقوته فمنها لايوجد فيها ومنها شدة ضعيفة ويكتفى 
بتطبيق توصيات وتحديد الجملة المقاومة للزلازل
- كل ما جاء في الكودات من مصطلح يفضل وننصح
هي اختيارية وتختلف تطبيقها من منشأ الى آخر
-فعند القول يفضل ان لايزيد طول البناء عن 3.5 مرة عرضه
فيقصد لأبنية الطويلة ذات العرض 30م واكثر
حيث في هذه الحالة تتغيرسرعة انتشار الزلازل وتتبأطا في البناء الطويل
وتتغير المعاير والفرضيات التي استندنا عليها في التصميم
كذلك عندما رأينا ان البناء يحتاج الى فاصل تمدد او فاصل زلزالي
لكن عدم الفصل افضل فيجب اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار
وادخال تأثير ذلك في الحساب ان كان تأثير الحرارة او تأثيرما ينتج من
فعل التصادم بين منسوبين مختلفين في نفس البناء
- الكود حدد صلاحية استعمال الطريقة الستاتيكية والديناميكة
ومتى يجب استعمالها ان كان من ناحية عدم الانتظام او شدة المناطق
لكن طريقة  time history re​sponse spectrumهي واحدة لكل المناطق​و لكل منطة عجلة زلزالية مختلفة شدتها وقيمتها وثوابت التربة
وهي الذي تتغير 
ولكل طريقة ديناميكية شروطها وخواصها الزلزالية
يمكن الرجوع الى التحليلات والصفحات السابقة للاطلاع


----------



## tarek elattar (8 نوفمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - الكود المصري لايوجد فيه اخطاء بل جيد ومتطور
> وكما ذكرنا سابقا لجان الكود في كل بلد تراعي طرق وجودة التنفيذ
> والحالة الفنية وخبرة اليد العاملة وامكانية تحقيق متطلبات وشروط الكود
> لذلك قد نرى اختلاف في تحديد نسبة عامل الأمان
> ...



السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور اشكرك
افهم من كلام حضرتك ان العلاقة بين الارتفاع والطول والعرض لا تكون هامة الا في المبانى الطويلة ولا علاقة بذلك بالمناطق الزلزالية


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور اشكرك
> افهم من كلام حضرتك ان العلاقة بين الارتفاع والطول والعرض لا تكون هامة الا في المبانى الطويلة ولا علاقة بذلك بالمناطق الزلزالية


- بالنسبة للارتفاع وعدد الطوابق
تكون هامة ومقيدة بنوع الجملة التى تقاوم الزلازل
كما رأينا سابقا في لوحة الجداول وتصنيف نوع الجمل الزلزالية وفق المناطق
نوع الجملة- والارتفاع المسموح- ومقدار وقيمة العامل r


----------



## tarek elattar (8 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
هل ما جاء فى المرفقات ما تعنيه حضرتك
واعتذر ان كان فى الاسئلة اثقال 
واجوان تقبل اعتذارى و ان كان السؤال فيه تكرار انا لا اقصده


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل ما جاء فى المرفقات ما تعنيه حضرتك
> واعتذر ان كان فى الاسئلة اثقال
> واجوان تقبل اعتذارى و ان كان السؤال فيه تكرار انا لا اقصده


تمام هذه هي الجداول التي تحدد الارتفاعات المطلوبة
في استعمال نوع الجمل القصية ونسبة الشراكة
بين عناصرها


----------



## saloha (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مناقشة مفيدة


----------



## tarek elattar (9 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
رجاء شرح ما فى المرفق 
وكذلك مرفق لحضرتك هدية


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> رجاء شرح ما فى المرفق
> وكذلك مرفق لحضرتك هدية


 






1- رأينا في المنشآت الغير منتظمة ان كانت في المسقط الأفقي او الرأسي
يجب اجراء التحليل الديناميكي ولا يقبل التحليل الستانيكي
2- لكن يوجد استثناء ويمكن قبول التحليل الستاتيكي في حال توافر الشروط
- اذا كان المبنى يتألف من جزء علوي مرن مثل الإطارات 
والقسم السفلي صلب اضفنا جدران قصية لتشارك الاطارات في المقاومة
1- يجب ان يكون كلا الجزئين منتظما ولا يحوي عناصر غير منتظمة
من الفتحات او العامود القصير ولا الطويل وغيرها
1- يجب ان لا تختلف الأدوار T عن 1.1 يعني لايزيد الفرق عن %10 
2- كذلك قساوة عناصر الجزء السفلي من الاطارات والجدران
يجب ان لاتقل عن 10مرات قساوة القسم العلوي
- اذا تحقق ذلك لا داعي لاستعمال الحل الديناميكي والستاتيكي يفي بالغرض


----------



## tarek elattar (11 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
اكون شاكرا لحضرتك تكرمكم بتوضيح مافى المرفق 
وكذلك هل من اشتراطات فى الكود الامريكى او اى كود عند استعمال ال flat slap فى المنطقة الثالثة 
تقريبا نضع حديد التسليح الخاص بال punch مركز فوق قطاع العمود +d/2


----------



## tarek elattar (11 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> اكون شاكرا لحضرتك تكرمكم بتوضيح مافى المرفق
> وكذلك هل من اشتراطات فى الكود الامريكى او اى كود عند استعمال ال flat slap فى المنطقة الثالثة
> تقريبا نضع حديد التسليح الخاص بال punch مركز فوق قطاع العمود +d/2



وكذلك مافى هذا المرفق


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> اكون شاكرا لحضرتك تكرمكم بتوضيح مافى المرفق
> وكذلك هل من اشتراطات فى الكود الامريكى او اى كود عند استعمال ال flat slap فى المنطقة الثالثة
> تقريبا نضع حديد التسليح الخاص بال punch مركز فوق قطاع العمود +d/2



1- تسليح الثقب punching shear مطلوب في كل المناطق
وحتى دون ادخال الزلازل حالة حمولات شاقولية
ويوضع على اوجه العامود الأربعة وحتى البعد dl2 من وجه العامود

2- راينا في المنشأت الغير المنتظمة ذات عدم الانتظام والانقطاع الرأسي 
مثل الطابق الضعيف يجب اجراء التحليل الديناميكي
وتصعيد قوة القص القاعدي بمقدار *Ω**0)*) المتواجد مع جداول حساب R
- لكن في حال عدد الطوابق (2) فقط لا داعي لتطبيق هذه الاشتراطات


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> وكذلك مافى هذا المرفق








- في حال قواعد الأساسات ترتكز على خوازيق ( اوتاد)
ويوجد قوى رفع شادة uplift 
يجب تزويد قبعات الخوازيق او اللبشات المسنودة على خوازيق
بتسليح علوي طولي يغطي منطقة العزم السالب


----------



## tarek elattar (12 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور 
فى المرفق يتناول القواعد التى تتعرض لقوى الشد نتيجة الزلزال 
وافهم من ذلك ان القواعد المنفصلة كذلك تحتاج لتسليح علوى ام ان هذا الفهم خطا

وكذلك فى المرفق عدم استعمال اساسات عادية فى المنطقة الثالثة والرابعة 
اى ان القواعد منفصلة مسلحة وليس تحتها قواعد عادية اليس كذلك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> فى المرفق يتناول القواعد التى تتعرض لقوى الشد نتيجة الزلزال
> وافهم من ذلك ان القواعد المنفصلة كذلك تحتاج لتسليح علوى ام ان هذا الفهم خطا
> ...









1-كل قواعد الأساسات وانواعها عندما تتواجد قوى شادة
يجب وضع تسليح علوي في الاتجاهين

2- لايجوز استعمال قواعد اساسات من الخرسانة العادية
بدون تسليح
او القواعد الحجرية في المناطق (2)-(3)


----------



## tarek elattar (16 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
رجاء شرح مافى المرفق بالمصطلحات المصرية لاتمكن من الاستيعاب


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> رجاء شرح مافى المرفق بالمصطلحات المصرية لاتمكن من الاستيعاب








- يجب ان لاتتجاوز الانتقالات وسهم اسقف البلاطات ما جاء في الجداول
- ويجب عند المقارنة مع السهم المسموح اختيار الحالة الأشد صرامة
- وعندما لا تتواجد حالة نوع السقف والاشغالات والأوصاف في الجدول
يمكن مقاربة الحالة واستعمال الجداول
- بالنسبة للسقف الأخير والأسطح يجب حساب السهم طويل الأمد
والأخذ بعين الاعتبار تواجد وزن بركة من الماء او الثلج فوق السطح 
ويؤخذ الوزن وتراكيب الحمولات ونوعيتها كما جاء في بند التفاصيل
(2-3-12)
- يجب تزويد الأسقف والسطح بميول معاكسة الى الأعلى
تعادل السهم طويل الأمد لضمان لتصريف المياه وعدم ترسبها على السطح


----------



## tarek elattar (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
متابعة لماسبق وتطبيقا لما سبق فقد حصلت على نسخة من فندق سيتم تنفيذه فى المنطقة الثالثة
وولكنى مستغرب من التصميم وواثق ان كله اخطاء
علما بأنالبلاطة فلات سلاب سمكها 16 سم
وواضح فى هذا الرسم المعماري اماكن الاعمدة 25*80
والكور 25*250*300
ما رايكم


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> متابعة لماسبق وتطبيقا لما سبق فقد حصلت على نسخة من فندق سيتم تنفيذه فى المنطقة الثالثة
> وولكنى مستغرب من التصميم وواثق ان كله اخطاء
> ...








 لا يوجد مانع المنطقة الثالثة في حال فلات سلاب
تحتاج اطار مقاوم للعزوم ويمكن تواجده على المحيط
ويجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار تحقيق الشروط الزلزالية
وتأهيل الفتحات في البلاطة وتحقيق بلاطة وديافرام صلب
نحن لانقول اخطاء لكن يجب تداركها وأخذها بعين الاعتبار


----------



## tarek elattar (18 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
بالنسبة لهذا ال plan 
1- لا ارى اى concept او مفهوم او نظام انشائى يعتمد عليه المصمم فى التعامل مع الزلزال
اولا يوجد كور فى منتصف المبتى الذى طوله 60 متر ولكنه فى الجزء العلوى اى ليس منطبق على cg 
سيولد هذا الكور عزوم torision على المبنى 
ثانيا المبنى استحالة ان يكون مسموحا فيه بالازاحة لان منطقة الفلات سلاب التى هى كل المبنى لا يوجد بها shear wall تسمح بال ductility 
ثالثا سيدخل على الاعمدة عزوم كبيرة لابد من حسابها والقطاعات 25*50 و25*80 لا اعتقد انها تستوفى الابحديد over
رابعا المبنى طويل لان العرض 12متر والطول 60 متر وستس
هل البلاطة ال 16سم ستكون كافية لاعتبارات الحرارة لااعتقد حيث لا يوجد فواصل تمدد
خامسا الكور فى منطقة السلم متصل بالمبنى عن طريق بلاطة السلم والتى هى تلتقى مع اعمدة المبنى فى مناسيب مختلفة عن منسوب الدور
سامحنى استاذنا الدكتور ولكن هذه الرؤية ما استفدته من حضرتك
فارجو ان تصحح لى اى مفهوم خطا وتناقش معى تفضلا من حضرتك نقطة نقطة ان خطأ او صواب


----------



## tarek elattar (18 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> بالنسبة لهذا ال plan
> 1- لا ارى اى concept او مفهوم او نظام انشائى يعتمد عليه المصمم فى التعامل مع الزلزال
> ...



اعتذر لحضرتك عن المشاركة السابقة ان كنت حضرتك ترى ان اسلوبها لا يليق ولكن كل غرضى التأكد من الفهم


----------



## eng-assh (18 نوفمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> -------------------------------------
> 
> - شكل جدران القص لا يهم كثيرا بالنسبة لأطوالها وتموضعها
> نحن نختار دائما الكور وجدران الخدمات لتوفرهما
> ...



لدي سؤالين عن هذا القانون
بالنسبة لقوة القص v هل اخدها على طابق واحد ام على كل المبنى (بغض النظر على x او y)
هل هناك علاقة لحساب اجهاد القص المسموح


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> بالنسبة لهذا ال plan
> 1- لا ارى اى concept او مفهوم او نظام انشائى يعتمد عليه المصمم فى التعامل مع الزلزال
> ...



- وكأنك لم تطلع على التحليلات والمناقشات السابقة 
وكل ما ذكرته من اسئلة جوابها موجود في الصفحات السابقة
- من قال يجب ان ينطبق مركز الصلابة على مركز الكتلة ولا يقبل torsion
- ومن قال يجب عمل فاصل تمدد اجباري ولا يقبل ادخال التأثير الحراري
- وما علاقة قرب او بعد shear wall بال مطاوعة و ductility
لجدران القص
- اليس الدرج مسنودعلى الكور وتتصل بلاطة الدرج مع بلاطة السقف
وما المانع حمل الدرج على اعمدة دون تواجد جدران او تأمين تسليح خاص
حول الفتحات وكور الدرج لمسار القوى الزلزالية
- الم نذكر سابقا ان الحرارة لا توثر على البلاطة بل على الاطارات فقط
- ولماذا العامود 25*80 غير كافي وكيف عرفت ذلك
قد يكون التسليح اعظمي ومقاومة الخرسانة كبيرة
- المبنى طويل طوله اكبر من 3.5مرة عرضه يمكن اخذ تأثير ذلك
في حساب الفتل الزلزالي
- ذكرنا سابقا عند التصميم اوالتدقيق يجب اتباع كود واحد
وتختلف الاشتراطات من كود لأخر وقد لا تتواجد
- ان الغاية من الاطلاع على المخطط وعرضه ليست الا علمية بحتة
وليس غاية التدقيق او كشف اخطاء ولا نستطيع ولا يمكن القول
بتواجد اخطاء اونقص في الأمان والأداء
- ان قانون تنظميم مهنة الهندسة يمنع ويحذر على الزملاء
التدخل في اعمال زملاء اخرين او ابداء الرأي فيها
حيث المهندس المصمم والمدقق هما المسؤول الأول والأخير عن صحة الأعمال.
- وكما ذكرنا سابقا ليست الغاية والمناقشة من عرضالمخطط
الى علمية بحتة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 نوفمبر 2014)

eng-assh قال:


> لدي سؤالين عن هذا القانون
> بالنسبة لقوة القص v هل اخدها على طابق واحد ام على كل المبنى (بغض النظر على x او y)
> هل هناك علاقة لحساب اجهاد القص المسموح



v = هي قوة القص القاعدي الأعظمي الكلية 
التي تقاومها الجدران القصية لكامل المبنى
Vu= اجهاد القص المسموح مقاومته بالخرسانة
ومعادلته موجودة في الكود ويماثل
القص المسموح مقاومته بالكمرات والجوائز


----------



## tarek elattar (19 نوفمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - وكأنك لم تطلع على التحليلات والمناقشات السابقة
> وكل ما ذكرته من اسئلة جوابها موجود في الصفحات السابقة
> - من قال يجب ان ينطبق مركز الصلابة على مركز الكتلة ولا يقبل torsion
> - ومن قال يجب عمل فاصل تمدد اجباري ولا يقبل ادخال التأثير الحراري
> ...



السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور 
يعلم الله انى لم اسأل حضرتك الا بغرض التعلم من خلال التطبيق
والحمد لله ليس من طبعى تصيد اخطاء الاخرين
ولا اناقش اى مهندس فى تصميمه الا سرا من باب النصيحة
وانا احترامى لحضرتك ازداد اكثر 
ولكن اطمئن استاذى انا اتعلم من خلال التطبيق 
والان انا اذاكر فى الكود السورى بعدما انتهيت من مذكرات الدكتور مشهور
وساتابع مع حضرتك
واعلم ان حضرتك سعيد بذلك
كما ان حضرتك واثق من اخلاق تلامذتك
مع الشكر ونتابع


----------



## tarek elattar (19 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الدكتور
ارجو التوضيح باللهجة المصرية 
وما فائدة اعتبار ان التربة لها bearing capacity اعلى


----------



## مصمم انشائى (20 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> ارجو التوضيح باللهجة المصرية


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anass81 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> ارجو التوضيح باللهجة المصرية
> وما فائدة اعتبار ان التربة لها bearing capacity اعلى



السلام عليكم اخي طارق

لماذا طلب التوضيح باللهجة المصرية؟
نحن في ملتقى للمهندسين العرب والجميع هنا يتكلم ويفهم اللغة العربية الفصحى 
ارى ان الموضوع قد استوفى النقاش المطلوب منه عن الكود المصري للزلازل و اخذ منحى اخر 
سوف يتم اغلاق الموضوع بعد استيفائه للنقاشات وكيلا نثقل على الدكتور يوسف اكثر من هذا 
اذا اردت اي استفسار اخر , بامكانك عمل موضوع جديد اخر


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 نوفمبر 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الدكتور
> ارجو التوضيح باللهجة المصرية
> وما فائدة اعتبار ان التربة لها bearing capacity اعلى



تقصد توضيح اسم بعض المصطلحات الهندسية من الكود السوري:
bearing capacity = تحمل التربة المسموح وفق نوع التربة
- صخرية- رملية- غضارية..
جسر- جائز = كمرة
شيناج = ميدة- شداد - رقبات - ربط قواعد الأساسات مع بعضها
وتد= خازوق
باقي الشروحات كما جاء في الكود المصري حول ربط قواعد الأساسات

-





- في حال استعمال تراكيب الحمولات المصعدة u1- u2-u3
للحمولات الشاقولية والزلازالية في حساب القواعد والأساسات
- يمكن تصعيد تحمل التربة المسموح بمقدار 1.6 في حال
توزيع الضغط اسفل الأساس منتظم او الفرق بين قيمة الضغط
عند اطراف الأساس<2
- وفي حال وجود قوى شادة كبيرة وفرق قيمة الضغط على 
اطراف الأساس>2
- يمكن تصعيد تحمل التربة المسموح بالعامل 2
- يعني عندما يكون ضغط التربة الفعلي اسفل القواعد
ناتج من حمولات مصعدة يمكن تصعيد التحمل المسموح
بالعوامل السابقة واجراء المقارنة qu<q*s
s = 1.6 - 2 عاما التصعيد


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 نوفمبر 2014)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي طارق
> 
> لماذا طلب التوضيح باللهجة المصرية؟
> نحن في ملتقى للمهندسين العرب والجميع هنا يتكلم ويفهم اللغة العربية الفصحى
> ...



- فعلا الموضوع قد استوفى النقاش والتحليلات وأدى مهمته المطلوبة
وكل المداخلات العلمية والاستفسارات عن موضوع الزلازل
وتعاليم واشتراطات الأكود العربية والعالمية وكان التعمق اكثر حول اللكود المصري
المتطور والجيد ويغطي كل ما يحتاجه المهندس حول التصميم الزلزالي
وخاصة ماذكرنا لكل بلد كودها الخاص الذي يتلاءم مع امكانيات التنفيذ
وخبرة العمالة في المجال الهندسي للبلد لذلك قد نجد نفس المعادلات
والدساتير يستعان بها من كودات دولية لكن بعوامل امان اكبر تراعي
امكانية تنفيذ اشتراطات الكود
واخيرا
نشكر جمع الزملاء الذين شاركو واغنوا او الذين اطلعوا 
كما نشكر الادارة والزملاء المشرفين على جهودهم الكبيرة
ورعايتهم لهذا الصرح والمنتدى العلمي الكبير
- كما نشكر الزميل طارق العطار على هذا الجهد العظيم
الذي بذله في تغطية هذا الموضوع العلمي ومثابرته
وطريقة طرحه حيث لم يترك شاردة ولا واردة في علم الزلازل
الا طرحها ووضحها باسلوب بسيط وشفاف لتصل الى الزملاء المهندسين العرب
معلومة صحيحة مسنودة بالكودات والحجة العلمية ويمكن الاعتماد عليها
في التصميم.
-الف شكر للجميع والى اللقاء في مواضيع اخرى على المنتدى الهندسي العربي
يستفيد منها كل المهندسين في انحاء الدنيا


----------



## tarek elattar (20 نوفمبر 2014)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي طارق
> 
> لماذا طلب التوضيح باللهجة المصرية؟
> نحن في ملتقى للمهندسين العرب والجميع هنا يتكلم ويفهم اللغة العربية الفصحى
> ...



اشكر حضراتكم ولكن اللفظ خاننى انا كنت اقصد اللهجة الفصحى


----------



## tarek elattar (20 نوفمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - فعلا الموضوع قد استوفى النقاش والتحليلات وأدى مهمته المطلوبة
> وكل المداخلات العلمية والاستفسارات عن موضوع الزلازل
> وتعاليم واشتراطات الأكود العربية والعالمية وكان التعمق اكثر حول اللكود المصري
> المتطور والجيد ويغطي كل ما يحتاجه المهندس حول التصميم الزلزالي
> ...




انا لم ابذل اى مجهود ولكن الفضل لله ثم لحضرتك ثم للسادة المشرفين


----------

